# Beautiful Boy Names (Keep it going)



## EMSchick22

Ok so I saw were someone started a simialr thread for girl names so thought I would start one for boy names:thumbup: KEEP IT GOING GIRLS!!!!! 

1.) State the most beautiful boy name you have ever heard (or have used/plan to use, etc...)! It can be just a 1st name... or 1st & middle/s

2.) The next person will rate that name on a scale of 1 - 10 (10 being the highest, ie. you LOVE it too!) & then state their most beautiful boy name of choice...

3. The next person will rate *that* name & then state their name of choice...

And so on......


----------



## EMSchick22

I will start......

Harper Reid (Reed)


----------



## Mummy2B21

Beautiful 10/10

Theodore


----------



## first_time_ma

9/10
not sure i pronounced it right...:haha: 
and i love Mason Carter Levi


----------



## LuckyInLove10

Looove Mason! 10/10

Parker Jace


----------



## emyandpotato

4/10 though that's probably a cultural thing, it definitely strikes me as an American name!

Rory Oscar :blush:


----------



## mummylanning

6/10 cute

Joshua Isaac


----------



## ProudMummyy

10/10! Love Joshua (Jamie's middle name) and Isaac its what we had planned to use as Aaron's middle name :)

Ok I'm just going to do these 3 right away because it's pretty obvious what I'm going to say :haha:

1. Jamie Joshua Scott
2. Aaron Robert Lee
3. Ollie Joseph Levi


----------



## Feb4th2011

1. 8/10
2. 4/10
3. 8/10

Sawyer


----------



## silver_dimond

5/10 but hubby loves it x 
Leighton Joseph


----------



## TwilightAgain

10/10

Declan Matthew


----------



## fairy_gem

2/10

Oscar George


----------



## ProudMummyy

10/10 love it!! :) 

Ellis Carter


----------



## wishfulmom2b

6/10

finley murray


----------



## hawalkden

6/10

Oscar Harrison


----------



## Scuba

6/10

Seamus Kenneford xx


----------



## fairy_gem

2/10

Sebastian George


----------



## shellyt

3/10

I like Charlie  or Joshua


----------



## mummylanning

shellyt said:


> 3/10
> 
> I like Charlie  or Joshua

Charlie - 7/10
Joshua - 10/10

Christopher Todd


----------



## ProudMummyy

3/10 I don't really like the name Christopher I know way too many Chris'

Nathan George


----------



## xxxjessxxx

6/10 Sweet and Mature

...Sonny Lennox...


----------



## silver_dimond

10/10 
Alexander David


----------



## Hotszott22

6/10, I don't like David...

Bentley Brian


----------



## MrsQ

4/10

Darwin Charles


----------



## ProudMummyy

1/10 I'm sorry! I really hate both names :|

Harry Edward


----------



## future_numan

10/10:thumbup:

Eli James


----------



## ProudMummyy

Seem like I'm better at boys names than girls name in the games :haha:
6/10 love he name James :)

Rio James


----------



## MrsQ

Ray Marc Charles...

Really liking the name ray but wanted Charles as a middle name after my amazing grandfather and Marc is my brothers name?


----------



## Juno86

Ray= 4/10
Marc= 8/10
Charles= 7/10

I *love* the name Marc! It sounds french to me. :)
How about Ewan Jonathon?


----------



## Jessica28

9/10 - Love Nathan but not a fan of George!

Reece


----------



## ProudMummyy

Jessica28 said:


> 9/10 - Love Nathan but not a fan of George!
> 
> Reece

Was that meant for me hun? :) 9/10 as well I prefer the spelling Rhys :)

Tommy Sawyer (not like Tom Sawyer never read the book :')


----------



## Jessica28

ProudMummyy said:


> Jessica28 said:
> 
> 
> 9/10 - Love Nathan but not a fan of George!
> 
> Reece
> 
> Was that meant for me hun? :) 9/10 as well I prefer the spelling Rhys :)
> 
> Tommy Sawyer (not like Tom Sawyer never read the book :')Click to expand...

My Best Friend Is A Tommy! 9/10 Again!
And I agree with the spelling Rhys...my OH isn't a fan :( 
I m/c in Jan. but we never did agree on a boys name!

Blake Ashton


----------



## ProudMummyy

9/10 :') love both names just don't think they go that well together :) 

Connor James


----------



## readyforthree

6/10

Luke Justin


----------



## Jessica28

7/10

Reid Gabriel


----------



## future_numan

10/6

Kevin Scott


----------



## ProudMummyy

4/10 like Scott but not Kevin

Benjamin Oakley


----------



## Jessica28

8/10

Brody Duane


----------



## Feb4th2011

5/10 really like brody!

Griffin David


----------



## future_numan

4/10

not that crazy on either name

Grady Mitchell


----------



## ProudMummyy

9/10 husbands name is Mitchell! :D

Asher William


----------



## Jessica28

6/10

Owen Michael


----------



## ProudMummyy

5/10 reminds me too much of Michael Owen

Jordan Stanley after my Grandpa Stanley


----------



## future_numan

6/10

Jordan is not bad but Stanley reminds me of the Stanely Cup ( a big hockey trophy)

Brian Graham


----------



## Jessica28

8/10 because I don't like Brian but THANK YOU because I am going to try and convice OH to go with the name Graham if we ever have a boy!

Jasper William


----------



## jellybean90

5/10 like Jasper but William is pretty common and I like strange/unique names haha :)

Isaac Harlow


----------



## Jessica28

8/10

Ashton Charles


----------



## Murphyj828

7/10

Evan James


----------



## ninakomel

8/10

Brandon Komel


----------



## MarissaFaith

8/10 
I love the name Brandon, but not sure how to say the middle name! :flower:

Nolan Alexander


----------



## wishfulmom2b

7/10

russell murray


----------



## MummyKK

7/10 noah


----------



## Reedy

10/10 love this name but DH doesn :-(

Finley Christopher


----------



## ProudMummyy

8/10 don't like Christopher too much but love love love Finley :) 

Can't remember if I've said this or not

Harry Edward


----------



## Jessica28

1/10

Jackson Ryder


----------



## LadySlipper

Jessica28 said:


> 1/10
> 
> Jackson Ryder

5/10 Like Jackson, not a fan of Ryder.

Aaron Trinidad (middle named after DH Grandpa)
or
Quinn Trinidad


----------



## Jessica28

7/10

Tristan Riley


----------



## KittieB

4/10 - love Riley but not keen on Tristan.

Jacob James


----------



## Jessica28

8/10

Landon Thomas


----------



## islandnyc

10/10 I like Landon a lot

Noah Joel


----------



## PrincessJ

3/10 Noah
6/10 Joel

Riley John


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

PrincessJ said:


> Riley John

6/10 

Rohan


----------



## beckyjoy4405

8/10

Joshua James (My 2 brothers names)
Isaac David (My grandpa & father)

*Am I bias because they are all names of people I love?? You can be honest


----------



## MrsPOP

Both 6/10

Sebastian John
Or
Samuel John


----------



## Tia Maria

9/10 Sebastian John (fantastic name i love sebastian)
3/10 Samuel John

Clarke Michael


----------



## mialee

Clarke Michael

3/10

Xander Nicholas


----------



## MrsC1003

3/10 - not keen on Xander but like Nicholas

Nathaniel Karl Eddy (Karl and Eddy are mine and DH's Dad's names)


----------



## Jessica28

7/10

Preston Tyler


----------



## ProudMummyy

5/10 love Tyler! but Preston makes me think of that dog out of Wallace & Gromit :wacko:

Nathan John (this is what my friend wants to call her baby if she has a boy when she gets pregnant, yes one of the ones who plans ahead, John is after her Grandad who passed away on Thursday morning)


----------



## silver_dimond

8/10 like Nathan is on short list don't like john sorry xx 

Bobby dave/ David middle name after stepdad that's passed xx
Or bobby Charles x


----------



## MrsC1003

6/10 - Really quite like Bobby

Joseph George


----------



## Jessica28

3/10

Daniel Richard


----------



## MrsC1003

Daniel Richard 7/10

Jasper Eddy Karl


----------



## evieboo

5/10
Thomas William


----------



## Jessica28

7/10

Liam Clinton


----------



## wishfulmom2b

6/10 like liam (though DH doesnt), but dont love clinton


----------



## Jadey-x

8/10 for Liam, again not too sure about Clinton

Mikey James
Jamie Lee


----------



## MrsQ

10/10 for mikey it's my sons name :) 
James? 5/10

Jamie 7/10 

Benjamin Charles


----------



## Jessica28

7/10

Joshua Cameron


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Oliver James


----------



## Jessica28

4/10

Christian Peter


----------



## Yammas

5/10 like Christian but know too many peters

Laney James


----------



## Jessica28

2/10 Laney sounds like a girls name to me.

Owen David


----------



## chisox35

8/10

James Tyler


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Lucas James


----------



## TaraxSophia

9/10 very handsome!
Harry Fox


----------



## pinkgem100

10/10 my little angle is called Harry so very bias!!

Ryan Michael


----------



## Tia Maria

7/10 I love the name Michael :)

Clarke Elliott

xXx


----------



## susannah14

9/10 for Clarke Elliott. Flows well.




TaraxSophia said:


> 9/10 very handsome!
> Harry Fox

Really, Harry Fox? Don't wanna be mean but...lol...it's a hairy fox. :haha:

Blake Ryan


----------



## Jessica28

10/10

Luke


----------



## ProudMummyy

2/10 can't stand that name... Sorry!

Callum Jordan


----------



## Jessica28

6/10

Matthew Kevin


----------



## TaraxSophia

7/10 love Matthew, not Kevin
Eugene, Billy piper and Laurence fox just called their little boy this :)


----------



## ProudMummyy

2/10 really don't like it :\

Cody Jordan


----------



## Squarepants

Cody Jordan 8/10

Nathanael Christopher


----------



## Jadey-x

8/10

Rylan Thomas


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

Jadey-x said:


> 8/10
> 
> Rylan Thomas

9/10 

thats funny my name choice is Jace Rylan :D


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

9/10
I love both names

my name for a boy is Cyrus Mason
of course cause thats my sons name, wondering what it will be scored seeing we aren't telling family and friends till he is born.
his nickname will be Si (sigh)


----------



## MrMom2k

7/10 

I love the name *Raziel* for some reason lol.


----------



## future_numan

3 / 10 ... to exactly sure how that is pronounced..

Gunnar Harrison


----------



## zBaby

Aedin Samuel

Carver John


----------



## MzTatt

5/10

Jericho Brian


----------



## future_numan

4/10

Gunnar Harrison ..


----------



## tracy143

6/10

Devin Patrick


----------



## ProudMummyy

4/10

Kian Jordan


----------



## Worriedk

8/10
Adam James


----------



## LadySlipper

Worriedk said:


> 8/10
> Adam James

8/10

Kristian Trinidad


----------



## bump#1

4/10

Jackson Avery


----------



## Mummy2B21

9/10 I like it :)

Frankie Ryan


----------



## BethHx

Mummy2B21 said:


> 9/10 I like it :)
> 
> Frankie Ryan

8.5/10

Freddie James


----------



## ProudMummyy

10/10 so cute!!

Gregory Jordan


----------



## Mummy2B21

10/10

Theodore (nn Theo)


----------



## BethHx

10/10

Arthur


----------



## Jessica28

0/10

Keegan Oliver


----------



## DeffleeMe

10/10

Jonah James


----------



## BethHx

DeffleeMe said:


> 10/10
> 
> Jonah James

9/10

Alfie


----------



## LauraAvasMum

7/10 bit common but still nice 

Jensen reay ( pronounced ree-y )


----------



## Mummy2B21

7/10 little bit of a mouthful but still nice nether the less.

Nicholas


----------



## MrsEmo

6/10

lucas


----------



## LauraAvasMum

8/10

Lyle reid


----------



## Tia Maria

7/10

Blake


----------



## SarahLou372

Blake... 9/10 its different

Jason Issac


----------



## tracy143

9/10 nice name =)

Darin Connor


----------



## loubyloumum

8/10 (Not sure I was pronouncing Darin right :shrug:)

Ted James


----------



## tracy143

loubyloumum said:


> 8/10 (Not sure I was pronouncing Darin right :shrug:)
> 
> Ted James

It's pronounced dair-rin :)


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 very different.

Joseph :cloud9:


----------



## Peggy80

SarahLou372 said:


> 8/10 very different.
> 
> Joseph :cloud9:

10/10 love Joseph, DH isn't so keen though

Harrison


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10- I love the name Harrison my partner doesn't though 

Alexander Casey Logan


----------



## Tia Maria

8/10 I think that has a real ring to it :)

Connar Michael


----------



## MISSHOPE

8/10
Dustin Craig


----------



## try4girl

8/10

Grayson Cortez


----------



## zBaby

9/10
LOVE Grayson!


----------



## SarahLou372

:thumbup:

Kyle


----------



## Jessica28

6/10

Ian


----------



## try4girl

9/10 Ian is the other name we like

Gabriel


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 I really like Gabriel 

Oliver Craig


----------



## FandaMum

Skylar is my favourite, although it can be a girls name too!


----------



## BethHx

Oliver Craig - 8/10
Skylar - 0/10 i see it more of a girls name


Max James


----------



## ImSoTired

5/10

Jeremy Dylan


----------



## SarahLou372

Jeremy im not sure about 4/10

But I like Dylan 9/10! :thumbup:

Riley Mason


----------



## ImSoTired

7/10

How about Jason Dylan?


----------



## SarahLou372

ImSoTired said:


> 7/10
> 
> How about Jason Dylan?

I love that 10/10! My dad's name is Jason, I wanted to name my baby after him if I have a little boy! And Dylan Like before 9/10 :thumbup:

Benjamin Oliver Christopher


----------



## ImSoTired

Benjamin9/10
Oliver 5/10
Christopher 10/10
Thats an awful long name though! lol

How about Dylan William


----------



## SarahLou372

ImSoTired said:


> Benjamin9/10
> Oliver 5/10
> Christopher 10/10
> Thats an awful long name though! lol
> 
> How about Dylan William

I thought it may sound nice.. 

10/10 William is also lovely 

Joseph Ethan Thomas I really love this


----------



## ImSoTired

10/10 three very classy names!:thumbup:

Andrew Joseph 

Boys names are so hard for me because there are so many in my family. Although girls names are just as hard for me because I'm picky and the name I want is TOO popular for my liking!:dohh:


----------



## Jessica28

Dylan Thomas?


----------



## SarahLou372

ImSoTired said:


> 10/10 three very classy names!:thumbup:
> 
> Andrew Joseph
> 
> Boys names are so hard for me because there are so many in my family. Although girls names are just as hard for me because I'm picky and the name I want is TOO popular for my liking!:dohh:

Im just thinking on picking a hand full of names we really like and put them in a hat and draw a couple and see if they fit as first and middle names for both genders, just a little bit of a fun way to do it I think anyway. 

10/10 by the way! Lovely 

How about Daniel Joseph


----------



## ImSoTired

9/10 is a cousins name! lol

Adrian


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 I really like this name not sure my partner does though 

Zak


----------



## ImSoTired

9

Cole


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 for Cole. 

Joshua Luke
Joshua James


----------



## ImSoTired

Joshua Luke-8
Joshua James- 10 Always loved Joshua:thumbup:

Aaron


----------



## SarahLou372

Not sure about that one 8/10

Caleb Harrison 
Caleb David

I was just messing around with a few names


----------



## littlefishygg

5/10 not a massive fan of Caleb but I love the name Harrison

Theo Robin
Lucas Robin
(Robin is my late grandfathers name so is definitely going to be the middle name)


----------



## tashyluv

EDIT Theo 9/10, love it
Lucas 6/10

I love

Leon , but hubby doesn't want it because his friends (not even that close) son is leon.

Fabian, I have loved since I was about 6 ( a boy in my class had this name ) but I haven't told hubby, he will just laugh at me lol


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Ethan James


----------



## try4girl

5/10 

My son has 3 Ethan's in his class 

William


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

8/10
Fred Jo


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10 

Nathaniel John


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

SarahLou372 said:


> 6/10
> 
> Nathaniel John

8/10

David Henry George


----------



## SarahLou372

Cupcake Mummy said:


> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> 6/10
> 
> Nathaniel John
> 
> 8/10
> 
> David Henry GeorgeClick to expand...

9/10 this is lovely name 

Billy Ray


----------



## ProudMummyy

5/10

Lucas Jordan


----------



## lilmills

6/10

Maxwell William


----------



## littlemamana

5/10 

Colin Francis :D


----------



## xx Emily xx

4/10
not really keen on either - sorry 

Matthew James


----------



## SarahLou372

I like James 9/10 im not sure about Matthew 

Charlie


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

10/10 I have a a friend with a really cute dog named Charlie!

Jonty!


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 

Corey James


----------



## ImSoTired

9

Jeffrey


----------



## BethHx

5/10
not keen but think it would grow on me the more i say it.

Eddie James


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 

Isaac James


----------



## BethHx

10/10
LOVE IT ! 

Benjamin James


----------



## ImSoTired

9 sounds good

Joshua Dylan


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 :thumbup:

Ayaan


----------



## bump#1

2/10 - not a fan

Thomas James


----------



## BethHx

9.5/10
really nice name.

Rory James


----------



## haydynsmommy

6/10....

Haydyn Scott (sons name)
Karsyn Alan


----------



## MISSHOPE

6/10
Jack Anthony
Henry Craig


----------



## dreamingofyou

Jonathan Thomas:)


----------



## SarahLou372

Not sure about Jonathan 9/10

Cameron James


----------



## bump#1

5/10

Chase Jackson


----------



## Jessica28

9/10

Caleb Mitchell


----------



## momto3kiddies

8/10

Joshua Angel


----------



## jadek

7/10

Ethan Blake


----------



## Jessica28

6/10

Jacob Ryan


----------



## bump#1

8/10

Freddie Lucas


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10 Not sure about Freddie but Love Lucas!

Alfie James


----------



## bump#1

8/10 cute

Rylan Blake


----------



## shouse

8/10

Hunter Warren Stephan


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10
Harry James


----------



## shouse

6/10 Ian Jamie


----------



## xx Emily xx

4/10 - associate those names with people I cant stand sorry! 

Ethan James


----------



## Jessica28

5/10

Ethan is so over-used.

Graham Wesley


----------



## bump#1

2/10 despite it being my LO middle name (DH choice) I hate Graham :lol:

Bobby Joe


----------



## TaraxSophia

7/10 LOVE Bobby, not Joe!
Damien


----------



## bump#1

1/10 reminds me of the evil child in the Omen :lol:

Oliver John


----------



## TaraxSophia

bump#1 said:


> 1/10 reminds me of the evil child in the Omen :lol:
> 
> Oliver John

Oh my gosh! I just remembered that! Eww haha!
10/10
Love them both!
Oscar Freddie


----------



## BethHx

10/10
love them both, maybe not together though.

Beau James


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 - gorgeous!!

Lucas Cole


----------



## bump#1

6/10 Cole is different I like it

William Alexander


----------



## BethHx

7/10
Not overly keen on William, mainly as i dont like the nn Will

Toby James


----------



## Flowermommy

BethHx said:


> 10/10
> love them both, maybe not together though.
> 
> Beau James

Love Beau James, and also Bay James. Seriously considering both...just not sure how sure I am about giving my baby the initials BJ????? :dohh:

Sebastian James. x


----------



## seventeenyear

If we are blessed with a son we will cal him Bodhi.


----------



## bump#1

BethHx said:


> 7/10
> Not overly keen on William, mainly as i dont like the nn Will
> 
> Toby James


5/10 Don't like Toby, reminds me of a dogs name


Freddie James


----------



## cover

jordan 
ashely


----------



## TaraxSophia

bump#1 said:


> BethHx said:
> 
> 
> 7/10
> Not overly keen on William, mainly as i dont like the nn Will
> 
> Toby James
> 
> 
> 5/10 Don't like Toby, reminds me of a dogs name
> 
> 
> Freddie JamesClick to expand...

10/10 Love them both!
Rowan Finley


----------



## hidigrl

Rowan is awesome!

Riley Wesley


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Noah James


----------



## TaraxSophia

Another great name! 10/10
Im not 100% on this, Isaac Flynn (OH loves it!)


----------



## Agniux

What about Logan Kassius :winkwink:


----------



## trixie07

Just suggestions for boys names:

Gage Matthew or Michael 

Logan Ryan

Jeremiah David


----------



## hannaah7

Oscar Rhys 
(Rhys for my boyfriends brother and also my brother)


----------



## SarahLou372

Oscar Rhys 9/10 
Gage Matthew or Michael 4/10
Logan Ryan 10/10 :thumbup:
Jeremiah David 3/10 Sorry im not much for this one
Logan Kassius 9/10

How about Andrew Mark


----------



## AmberDW

5/10 

Not a fan of andrew..but love drew for nickname

Brayden asher


----------



## TaraxSophia

8/10 quite like it! :)
Im gonna try mine again as no one rated it :( 
Isaac Flynn


----------



## SarahLou372

Isaac 10/10 But Flynn Sorry I dont like it at all it was my cats name! And i lost him. 

Liam


----------



## try4girl

Liam 6/10 

John


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 

Kyle


----------



## Annabel

4/10

James Edward


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Stephen Lee


----------



## TaraxSophia

SarahLou372 said:


> 8/10
> 
> Stephen Lee

Sorry i dont like either of them, but i dont want to be mean, Stephen has some nice things, so 3/10
Rupert


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10 :thumbup:

Joshua


----------



## AmberDW

6 it isnt a bad name just so common

Nico


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Corey Joel


----------



## bump#1

4/10

Maxwell Jude


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 :thumbup:

Harrison


----------



## pipppy

10/10 - thought of this name for one of my twins boys!

I have 2, is that okay? These are my twin boy's names - 
Frankie Thomas 
Kian Henry


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 for both for me :thumbup:

Quentin James


----------



## mummyatlast

I'm not a fan of Quentin .. but it's different so I'll give it a 3/10 ... James is too popular for me.

Vaughan Ryan


----------



## SarahLou372

How do you pronounce this one? And Ryan I love 10/10

Aidan


----------



## mummyatlast

Vu-orn I think lol

Like Vince Vaughan :)


----------



## mummyatlast

Or Vawn.


----------



## SarahLou372

This is different also I like unique name also Like traditional names. Looking for something different myself :thumbup: 9/10

Joseph Thomas


----------



## TaraxSophia

Like Thomas but is too popular :'( and I'd never vmcall my child Joseph an I can't stand joe as a nickname, and I have to have a nickname haha!
Ezra


----------



## SarahLou372

How do you pronounce this one?


----------



## TaraxSophia

SarahLou372 said:


> How do you pronounce this one?

I think its just as it looks, like EZ-RAH :) Im not sure on it myself :wacko:


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 it is different

Jack!


----------



## HelenTay

How about richard?


----------



## ProudMummyy

2/10 hate it! Sorry :(

Shayden McKenzie (what my husbands cousin is calling his son)


----------



## tummymummy

6/10

Arlo James


----------



## BabyDancer34

8/10

Oliver Alexander
William Alexander


----------



## MKHewson

8/10
8/10

I am playing with 

Anderson
Emmett
Sheldon


----------



## shouse

7/10 
10/10
8/10

Love Emmett!!!

Jaxon


----------



## bump#1

How would you pronounce it? If its like Jackson then 10/10 though not too keen on the way its spelt

Blake Alexander


----------



## shouse

bump#1 said:


> How would you pronounce it? If its like Jackson then 10/10 though not too keen on the way its spelt

Jackson is the way it's pronounced


----------



## TaraxSophia

4/10 for Blake
7/10 for Alexander
Freddie!!


----------



## BethHx

10/10 love it!

Elias James


----------



## AmberDW

6/10 not sure if im pronouncing it right

Wyatt don


----------



## TaraxSophia

0/10 sorry :( It sounds like what done, like what have you done, bad child, might be reading a little too much into it, but hey...
Finley Benjamin


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 Finley 
10/10 Benjamin :thumbup:

Noah


----------



## TaraxSophia

10/10 love Noah, and Moses haha!
Casper


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 

Jayden James


----------



## CherylC3

9/10 really like tht

Leo Robert

Using mother and fathers names as middle names


----------



## TaraxSophia

Leo is so adorable 9/10
Robert is nice and classy 9/10
Oscar Freddie Miller (miller is last name)


----------



## annie00

8/10 
I like the name Oscar but I don't like Freddie.. 
Oscar James would be pretty.. 


Mine boy name is 

Beaux Michael


----------



## Icy

annie00 said:


> 8/10
> I like the name Oscar but I don't like Freddie..
> Oscar James would be pretty..
> 
> 
> Mine boy name is
> 
> Beaux Michael

Not sure how you pronounce it (like Bo?) If thats how you say it than it sounds very masculine, I give it a 9/10

Dex Hudson


----------



## SarahLou372

4/10

Jenson Finley


----------



## bump#1

:thumbup: 8/10 - Finley is a fab name

Logan James


----------



## ProudMummyy

5/10 I love the name James but i've always hated the name Logan :(

Jayden Jordan & Jayden McKenzie


----------



## BethHx

ProudMummyy said:


> 5/10 I love the name James but i've always hated the name Logan :(
> 
> Jayden Jordan & Jayden McKenzie

1/10
Really dislike Jayden and McKenzie, also dont like Jordan, sorry.

Oliver James


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10 for Oliver James :cloud9::thumbup:

Thomas James


----------



## BethHx

SarahLou372 said:


> 10/10 for Oliver James :cloud9::thumbup:
> 
> Thomas James

10/10
Love the nn Tommy, & James is what i'd use as a middle name for a boy :)
(also i have a tortoise named Tommy:haha:)

Teddy James?


----------



## SarahLou372

BethHx said:


> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> 10/10 for Oliver James :cloud9::thumbup:
> 
> Thomas James
> 
> 10/10
> Love the nn Tommy, & James is what i'd use as a middle name for a boy :)
> (also i have a tortoise named Tommy:haha:)
> 
> Teddy James?Click to expand...

Aww this is so cute! 10/10 :cloud9:

Jacob


----------



## BethHx

SarahLou372 said:


> BethHx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> 10/10 for Oliver James :cloud9::thumbup:
> 
> Thomas James
> 
> 10/10
> Love the nn Tommy, & James is what i'd use as a middle name for a boy :)
> (also i have a tortoise named Tommy:haha:)
> 
> Teddy James?Click to expand...
> 
> Aww this is so cute! 10/10 :cloud9:
> 
> JacobClick to expand...

Its the name of my other tortoise! If i ever have a boy i will so regret calling them those names :haha:

6/10
Dont really like Jacob,

Joey


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Charlie James


----------



## EMSchick22

Grantly Uel (pronounced you'll after my husbands late grandfather)


----------



## EMSchick22

oh forgot to rate sorry!!! 7/10!--very cute


----------



## Squarepants

Chase christopher

Grantly uel is beautiful 9:10


----------



## shx

8/10 - I love Chase!

Harry Thomas


----------



## BebeNumeroUno

shx said:


> 8/10 - I love Chase!
> 
> Harry Thomas


6/10

Davien Thomas


----------



## Karly88

8/10 Davien is really unusual I like :) 

I really want 

Charlie Thomas (after my grandad and great grandad)
That's If OH sister does not steal Charlie :(
If she does

Joshua Thomas
Or
Jake Thomas


----------



## Mrs.Stockwell

Charlie Thomas - 6/10 I'm personally not a big fan of the name Charlie/Charles.
Joshua Thomas - 8/10
Jake Thomas - 9/10 the only problem being that it reminds me of the younger brother on Lizzie McGuire because that's the actor's name.


I've always liked the names Carter Makswell and Caemerwyn James. [Caemerwyn pronounced like Cameron]


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 for Caemerwyn James (our surname is Cameron and I love the name James!) Love the different spelling too! 

8/10 for Carter Makswell not as keen on Makswell.



James Carson


----------



## TaraxSophia

James is nice :) Don't like Carson sorry :flower:
6/10
Finley John (John is my dad's name)


----------



## MrsKA

8/10 I like Finley and Finn for short and like John as it is a family name ! 

This is the name I like, My husband is Welsh and so is this name, it is a little different so won't be offended at all if no one likes it haha

Bowen (Bo/Beau for short, not sure on middle name yet but probably family names)


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10 I like it! It's different, I love Beau though.

Ethan James


----------



## lillichloe

9/10 very classic I like it.

I like Blake for a boy haven't found a middle name to go with it yet


----------



## ProudMummyy

10/10 love the name Blake! I want it but it's my nephew's name :')

Benjamin Harry 
Harry Benjamin


----------



## BethHx

ProudMummyy said:


> 10/10 love the name Blake! I want it but it's my nephew's name :')
> 
> Benjamin Harry
> Harry Benjamin

10/10 for both, love them!

Teddy Oliver


----------



## KiansMummy

2/10 don't like teddy 
Lachlan James


----------



## Cassie.

5/10, not keen on Lachlan, love James though.

Danyl James


----------



## ProudMummyy

8/10 :) 

A little out there but i've liked it for ages!

Caleb Storm


----------



## Cassie.

9/10, lovely.

Taye Alexander


----------



## ProudMummyy

Oooo taye I love it! :D 9/10! :)

Leighton James


----------



## KiansMummy

7/10
Jamie Simon


----------



## ProudMummyy

6/10... Love Jamie for obvious reasons! :) But I don't think it goes well with Simon and I'm not keen on the name either

Mason Jay


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Harry David


----------



## ProudMummyy

8/10 love Harry! :)

Rio James


----------



## KiansMummy

7/10

Theo james


----------



## ProudMummyy

8/10 

Lucas Ray


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10. Ray is different.

Daniel Joseph


----------



## ProudMummyy

4/10 I've never really been keen on the name Daniel... :/

Finley Jack


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Joshua Luke


----------



## ProudMummyy

9/10! Love it! :D 

Connor Joseph


----------



## Cassie.

5/10, not keen on Conner, like Joseph.

Jonah Forrest


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 Also. And Joseph is my fave! OH hates it though :-(

And Jonah Forrest Id say 5/10

I would like Joseph James or Joseph Thomas


----------



## ProudMummyy

9/10 for both!

Cayden Thomas


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10! I also love Cayden! 

This one is another I really would Like Caelan James


----------



## ProudMummyy

10 out of fricking 10!!! :D I LOVE IT! It was on our shortlist for Oliver <3 My next name rate was gonna be Caelan... hmmm what about 

Jayden Thomas


----------



## SarahLou372

Yes i really Love Caelan too. But unfortunately again OH hates it! :cry:

And 10/10! Another Lovely name! :thumbup:

Oliver Craig. :flower:


----------



## ProudMummyy

Haha We have a very similar taste in names! :) 
Clearly I love Oliver! 10/10! :)

Nathan James


----------



## SarahLou372

Ive just noticed we have too :haha:

9/10 for Nathan A Fave! 

Liam


----------



## ProudMummyy

7/10 for Liam, only because I know sooo many! 

Tommy Lee


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10! Aww so cute!

Owen


----------



## ProudMummyy

8/10! :) 

Jacob William


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10! 

Jack


----------



## ProudMummyy

10/10 love it! :D

Freddie Jay


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Jason Issac


----------



## ProudMummyy

Very cute! 8/10

Rio Blake


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10! 

Alexander Casey Logan


----------



## ProudMummyy

ahh noo a name I dont like :( 1/10 sorry!!

Alfie James


----------



## Cassie.

6/10

Harvey Lee


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10! Top of my Fave's And again OH Likes James but not Alfie! :dohh:

Cameron James


----------



## ProudMummyy

Harvey Lee - 9/10! :) So cute!
Cameron James - 8/10 :) Lovely

Callum Marley


----------



## Cassie.

6/10, like both names individually but not together.

Peryn Michael


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Andrew Mark


----------



## Cassie.

6/10

Zachary


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10

Toby


----------



## Cassie.

2/10, it reminds me of a dog we had called Toby and he was far from the cutest dog.

Elion Taye


----------



## ProudMummyy

5/10 I like Taye but not Elion

Hunter Jay


----------



## CupcakesKate

4/10

I dislike hunter sorry!

Tobias James


----------



## Cassie.

7/10, not too keen on Tobias but love James

Roman Harvey


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Charlie


----------



## Icy

I give it a 6/10 Charlie is one of those names that is starting to be used more for girls!!

Zac Darcy


----------



## BethHx

Icy said:


> I give it a 6/10 Charlie is one of those names that is starting to be used more for girls!!
> 
> Zac Darcy

7/10
Darcy is a girls name IMO.

Freddie James


----------



## KiansMummy

5/10
Zac is nice

Oakley rylan


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Dylan James


----------



## ProudMummyy

8/10 

Harley James


----------



## bump#1

2/10 for Harley 8/10 for James

Rylan Scott


----------



## ProudMummyy

7/10

Frankie Vincent (not my usual taste in names)


----------



## BethHx

9/10
We considered Vinnie for a boy.

Jack Oliver


----------



## ProudMummyy

I love both names, just not sure if they go together though? 8/10

Ashley James (is it me or does James go with most boys names?)


----------



## BethHx

6/10 dont really like Ashley but its my OH's name.
& it really does, it is lovely though. My dads middle name & brothers first name 

Alfie James
Rory James


----------



## ProudMummyy

Love Alfie James! 10/10!
Not keen on Rory though... 6/10

Ryan Thomas


----------



## Cassie.

5/10

Benjamin Felix


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10! 

Ian


----------



## KiansMummy

4/10 
Don't like ian but put a k at the front to get kian and I love it lol

Toby Lee


----------



## BethHx

7/10
like Toby but not Lee

Tommy


----------



## KiansMummy

8/10 

Jacob


----------



## ProudMummyy

7/10 becoming too popular for my liking, I know way to many!

Blake Michael


----------



## KiansMummy

3/10

Riley jack


----------



## ProudMummyy

9/10 :)

Rylan James


----------



## BethHx

5/10
love Jack, hate Riley.

Eli/Elias


----------



## Cassie.

8/10

Jacob Daniel


----------



## KiansMummy

8/10 love Jacob not Daniel 

Harvey


----------



## ProudMummyy

9/10

Rylan James


----------



## KiansMummy

9/10

Kian Joseph


----------



## ProudMummyy

9/10 was what Oliver was going to be at one point :)

Oakley James


----------



## xxxjacxxx

7/10

Sidney


----------



## Cassie.

2/10, sorry not keen

Rylan James


----------



## ProudMummyy

10/10 I just suggested that one :')

Jayden James


----------



## Cassie.

ProudMummyy said:


> 10/10 I just suggested that one :')
> 
> Jayden James

So you did! How weird >< It probably popped into my head as I saw it scrolling down not really paying attention :haha: Sorry!

7/10

Samuel Alexander


----------



## KiansMummy

5/10
Ciaren oliver


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10

Issac


----------



## BethHx

10/10 love it.

Toby


----------



## Cassie.

2/10

Matthew James


----------



## ProudMummyy

8/10 I'm not keen on Matthew as a first name 

Not my taste at all but I do like the name Ivan James


----------



## Cassie.

6/10

Benjamin Zachary


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Harry David


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Euan James


----------



## KiansMummy

7/10

Finley Reece


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Leon


----------



## littlefishygg

7/10

Harrison


----------



## Cassie.

6/10

Leon


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Tommy


----------



## BethHx

10/10
Isaac


----------



## Cassie.

8/10

Lucas Charlie


----------



## BethHx

9/10

Jack Oliver


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10 love this

Archie


----------



## Cassie.

3/10

Flynn


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10 my cats name :haha: Cute.

Toby


----------



## MapleZoeSyrup

6/10 

Cody


----------



## Cassie.

7/10

Corey James


----------



## PinkCupcake

Cassie. said:


> 7/10
> 
> Corey James

8/10 cute! 

Caleb George


----------



## KiansMummy

6/10

Lucas Oliver


----------



## ProudMummyy

10/10

Tommy Jay


----------



## KiansMummy

9/10

Caiden lee


----------



## peanut08

4/10
Freddie


----------



## moomoo

5/10

Olly (not Oliver)


----------



## ProudMummyy

10/10! :)

Tommy James


----------



## KiansMummy

9/10

Finley Rhys


----------



## TaraxSophia

Finley is lovely! Don't like Rhys at all though, sorry 4/10
Arthur James


----------



## BethHx

10/10 love it ! 

Edward James


----------



## ProudMummyy

9/10

Cade James


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Nathan


----------



## Samaraj

10/10 As my brothers name :)

Aidan Brian
Evan Ashley


----------



## KiansMummy

1/10
0/10

Leo


----------



## KiansMummy

1/10
0/10

Leo


----------



## Samaraj

3/10

Carter


----------



## Babadansmummy

7/10 

Daniel David


----------



## charlie_lael

3/10

Zachaeus and Elijah


----------



## LillyLee

8/10 for Elijah

4/10 for Zachaeus

How do you feel about the name Mahoney? It's a family maiden name.


----------



## ProudMummyy

Not as a first name if I'm honest, not my cup of tea, maybe ok for a middle name? 3/10

Kade Jackson


----------



## Cassie.

5/10

Corrie Reuben


----------



## ProudMummyy

Not a fan of Corrie but love Reuben! :) 5/10

Gregory Reed


----------



## KiansMummy

1/10

Bradley George


----------



## ProudMummyy

1/10

Reuben James


----------



## KiansMummy

2/10

Jack


----------



## Cassie.

6/10

Rhylan


----------



## AmberDW

10 love it and would use it if i didnt already have a ryan.

Talon


----------



## Samaraj

9/10 - Very Different :)

Declan Michael Anthony


----------



## chisox35

8/10

James Tyler

Bamber


----------



## Hotszott22

4/10

Shae


----------



## Charliewhite

9/10!! 

Owen Robert Andrew
Or
Owen Andrew Robert


----------



## Angel Blue

7/10 & 7/10 :)

Shayden McKenzie (what we're naming our son!)


----------



## KiansMummy

8/10 I really like that I like shay as a nickname

Lachlan James


----------



## Angel Blue

Yay thank you! :)

8/10

Rylan Noah


----------



## KiansMummy

7/10 I like Rylan but not Noah , it reminds me of someone I know who I don't like so kind of put off it

Freddie Lucas


----------



## Cassie.

6/10

Danyl James


----------



## KiansMummy

8/10

Finley George


----------



## Angel Blue

8/10

Riley Mason


----------



## Samaraj

8/10

Lachlan Cade


----------



## Arlee

10/10

Julian Kael


----------



## BethHx

1/10

Archie James


----------



## KiansMummy

8/10 
Kai Joseph


----------



## ProudMummyy

3/10 I've never really liked the name Kai

Caleb Harry Storm


----------



## BroodyMummy21

5/10 love Caleb, not a fan of Harry or Storm though :/

Jensen Louis


----------



## Samaraj

8/10 I really like Jensen not a fan of louis

Landon Bray


----------



## Jezzielin

7/10, Landon is so cute! Never heard of Bray before but nice!

Anthony Joseph (hubbys name and love it so much but he doesn't want to use it)
Aidan Joseph (aaaand hubby nixed that one too!) 

...at least I can post them on here!


----------



## twilightgeek

Anthony Joseph 6/10
Aidan Joseph 7/10 :) prefer aidan :)

Luca Riley (luke-ah)
or Riley Luca


----------



## Samaraj

10/10 for Luce Riley I love Luca :)

Evan Ashley (middle namr after hubby)


----------



## Cassie.

9/10

Joseph Anthony


----------



## KiansMummy

6/10 I love Joseph not Anthony 

Dylan Alfie


----------



## Squarepants

9:10 Dylan Alfie

Slade Christopher


----------



## Cassie.

8/10, nice.

Nico Oliver


----------



## KiansMummy

7/10

Mason


----------



## lambchops

8/10 

Sonny Michael


----------



## Ashleigh21

8/10 :flower:

Jacob Thomas


----------



## MrsEmo

7/10

Drew


----------



## Mummy1995

6/10 

Riley :)


----------



## baby5hopeful

Charlie
Harry
Jack
Oliver


----------



## freckles33

My uncles little boy is called reeve joe named after my grandad.
I also like hunter anyone else with me lol


----------



## Angel Blue

Charlie - 5/10
Harry - 7/10 (my boyfriends Grandfather's name)
Jack - 9/10
Oliver - 10/10 (my nephew's name)
Reeve Joe - 2/10
Hunter - 9/10

Shayden Noah


----------



## KiansMummy

7/10 

Leo Joshua


----------



## BethHx

9/10 nice

Charlie George


----------



## KiansMummy

9/10 love Charlie 

Freddie William


----------



## BethHx

9/10
Freddie is my fav boys name, not keen on william.

Rory James


----------



## KiansMummy

8/10 love it 

Harvey jack


----------



## baby5hopeful

Harvey 8/10
Jack 10/10


----------



## corgankidd

Ozzy Andre


----------



## BethHx

7/10
Very different i quite like it.

Rory James


----------



## keepthefaithx

cutee 8

Noah Jacob


----------



## KiansMummy

7/10

Harvey James


----------



## xxxjacxxx

7/10

Eddie
Stanley
Frankie
Mikey


----------



## BethHx

xxxjacxxx said:


> 7/10
> 
> Eddie
> Stanley
> Frankie
> Mikey


Eddie 9/10
Stanley 7.5/10
Frankie 7/10
Mikey 4/10

Elijah James


----------



## KiansMummy

5/10 not a fan of Elijah but love James

I heard this name today and really like it 

Rio


----------



## Angel Blue

8/10

Theo Mason (what we may name our son!)


----------



## BethHx

7/10 like theo but not mason. 
Alfie James


----------



## Samaraj

3/10 Sorry not my style but lots of ppl love alfie.

William Wallace (my nephew poor little thing)


----------



## Betrix

8/10

Lloyd Brawley


----------



## beegray

Like Llyod but love Brawley! 7/10 and 10/10

Jesse Josiah (names with strong meanings are my favourite)


----------



## baby5hopeful

6/10

Harry James


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10

Rupert James


----------



## KiansMummy

2/10
Don't like rupert, 

Seth


----------



## BethHx

I like Rupert, very different!

6/10 for Seth, its a name that im liking more each time i see it.

Archie James


----------



## KiansMummy

10-10
Love that

Declan Alfie


----------



## Samaraj

10/10 Declan!
2/10 Alfie (sorry not a fan)


Ashley Scott


----------



## Hotszott22

4/10 not a fan of unisex names for boys

Luke Brian


----------



## KiansMummy

2/10

Rio Joshua


----------



## kiwipauagirl

1. Ethan Thomas 
2. Daniel Jye (pronouced like Tie with a J instead)
3. Alex Jaxon

will stop at 3 but there is so many more that I like.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Rio Joshua 6/10

Ethan Thomas 10/10
Daniel Jye 7/10
Alex Jaxon 6/10


William Michael


----------



## Angel Blue

8/10

Tyler William Rhys


----------



## silver_dimond

10/10 
Joshua Charles David


----------



## AngelofTroy

9/10

Micah Joseph


----------



## KiansMummy

3/10

Reece Oliver


----------



## ImSoTired

6/10

Dylan William


----------



## LillyLee

6/10

Clark Harrison


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Lucas Richard


----------



## hubblybubbly

8/10

Bray james


----------



## keepthefaithx

3

noah daniel


----------



## leeann1002

7

Luca


----------



## Samaraj

10/10 I love Luca

Ethan
Seth


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

7/10

Joel


----------



## KiansMummy

5/10

Harry James


----------



## prettyinblue

James Rupert!


----------



## darkstar

5/10 only because James is so common

Macsen Paul


----------



## HenleysMummy

5/10 very unique :)


Henley Ryan :haha:


----------



## KiansMummy

7/10 very unusual but the more I say it in my head the more it grows on me

Mason Tyler


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Noah Joseph James :cloud9:


----------



## Arlee

10/10

Kade


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Kian Andrew


----------



## KiansMummy

10/10 love love love Kian 

Jenson Thomas


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10! This is one I never thought of I love it! :cloud9: :thumbup:

Oliver Craig 
Oliver William 
Oliver James 

I like all three of these


----------



## MamaBear1

10/10 for Oliver James 

Colin Drew


----------



## Arlee

7/10

Beau Alexander


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10

Logan James


----------



## Charlotte94

Oliver Seamus :)


----------



## smileyfaces

7- like oliver but not seamus

Oscar Thomas :D


----------



## MamaBear1

8/10

Piers Quentin


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Harrison Blake


----------



## Cassie.

8/10

Jonah Edward


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Jason Issac


----------



## Felicia_D

6/10

Adrian James
Adrian Jude
Adrian Lee
Adrian Joel
Adrian Levi


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10 for them all. I like Adrian :thumbup:

Joseph James


----------



## KiansMummy

10/10 my little boys middle names are Joseph James love them

Connor Jack


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Elliot


----------



## sampsonsmummy

7/10

Sampson Edward


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Levi


----------



## KiansMummy

7/10

Ryan James


----------



## The Alchemist

KiansMummy said:


> 7/10
> 
> Ryan James

9/10

Ethan


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10 :cloud9:

Elijah


----------



## bumblebeexo

7/10

Alfie James


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10! I love this so much :cloud9: It was one on my list but OH hates the name Alfie.. sadly... :nope:

Joseph James :cloud9:


----------



## wellsk

5/10, sorry if I offend. Just not keen on the name :nope:

Although that said, I really love traditional names, and I imagine the next person will rate me low too :haha:

I really love Edgar (although DH would never allow it!)


----------



## KiansMummy

2/10

Bailey Joshua


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Jenson


----------



## The Alchemist

SarahLou372 said:


> 7/10
> 
> Jenson

7/10

Wesley


----------



## Jleanne

8/10

Knight Finley :)


----------



## Cassie.

1/10, don't like Knight.

Corrie James


----------



## The Alchemist

Cassie. said:


> 1/10, don't like Knight.
> 
> Corrie James

8/10

Logan


----------



## Cassie.

4/10

Tyrian James


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10 Its different

Logan James


----------



## KiansMummy

9/10

Leo Thomas


----------



## jbell157

Samuel
Bryant
Koen

All names I'm constantly throwing around.


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10
8/10
7/10

Matthew


----------



## Cassie.

8/10

Zachary


----------



## Mummy2B21

10/10

Tyler Bretton


----------



## The Alchemist

9/10

Dawson Max


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Ryan James


----------



## KiansMummy

10/10

Callum Joseph


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10 As Joseph is the name I would like :winkwink:

Jacob


----------



## Cassie.

5/10

Benjamin Rhys


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 I like it

Finley Elliot


----------



## mummyclo

9/10 love Finley!
Freddie ;)


----------



## mummyfin

8/10

I love Feargal, but husband hates it.

Or Alfie, Oscar or Harry.

x x x


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Leighton James


----------



## mummyclo

5/10 not my thing.
Rory 
X


----------



## The Alchemist

8/10

Tristan


----------



## Stacey_H

7/10 
:)

Logan


----------



## mummyclo

6/10
Bradley.... Can you tell I'm bored?! :rofl:


----------



## KiansMummy

7/10 I used to lovw Bradley I really like brad as a nickname

Harvey James


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Jake


----------



## The Alchemist

9/10! 

Eli Hendrix (Or just Eli?)


----------



## Cassie.

Eli's lovely, 10/10. Not keen on Hendrix though, 4/10 for Eli Hendrix.

Zack Lionel


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Daniel Joseph


----------



## Hippy chick

8/10 strong name

Noah


----------



## GuessDiamond

Hippy chick said:


> 8/10 strong name
> 
> Noah

9/10

Henry James


----------



## Mummy2B21

9/10

Michael Patrick John


----------



## Cassie.

9/10

Kane


----------



## The Alchemist

Cassie. said:


> 9/10
> 
> Kane

10/10! :thumbup: love it! 

Mason


----------



## KiansMummy

9/10

Riley


----------



## Cassie.

4/10, I prefer Riley for a girl.

Korben James


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Harry


----------



## GuessDiamond

SarahLou372 said:


> 8/10
> 
> Harry

9/10

Trent Alexander


----------



## The Alchemist

8/10 

Benjamin (with nn as Benjie, I love this nn)


----------



## OliviaRae

Cute 8/10

Norman


----------



## oliviarose

4/10

Joseph James.....


----------



## The Alchemist

7/10 

Patrick Declan


----------



## SarahLou372

oliviarose said:


> 4/10
> 
> Joseph James.....

This is a name on my master list so 10/10 

And Patrick Declan 4/10 

Freddie


----------



## mummyclo

Freddie 10/10 :)

Will


----------



## KiansMummy

4/10

Kai James


----------



## The Alchemist

7 

Felix


----------



## fairy_gem

2/10

Finnegan George


----------



## Mystelle

3/10 - Finnegan reminds me of the puppet on Mr. Dressup..

*Noah or Cohen*
I also really like *Kian* which I saw on an earlier post.


----------



## Cassie.

Noah- 5/10
Cohen- 8/10
Kian- 6/10

Kayden Charlie


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10

Freddie


----------



## The Alchemist

5

Joseph Kyle


----------



## SarahLou372

101/10

Lucas George


----------



## Mystelle

8/10 I like Lucas not George.

*Kyle* or *Killian*


----------



## The Alchemist

Kyle - 8
Killian - 4 

Christopher Rylan


----------



## Cassie.

8/10

Noah Finley


----------



## The Alchemist

8

Jonathan Wyatt


----------



## Hotszott22

7/10
Ryder


----------



## KiansMummy

2/10

Oliver Thomas


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10! I really love this! :cloud9:

Ryan Jake


----------



## Cassie.

8/10

Corben James


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Riley Mason


----------



## Cassie.

6/10

Daniel Rylan


----------



## The Alchemist

7/10

Dimitri


----------



## SarahLou372

4/10 Its not really a name im into hun im sorry :flower:

Ethan Daniel


----------



## KiansMummy

7/10

Harry jack


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 Love both Names :flower:

Ryan James


----------



## KiansMummy

10/10 I love Ryan James my friend called her son that x

Leo James


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Jenson Thomas


----------



## KiansMummy

10/10 I LOVE Jenson 

Luca Samuel


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Benjamin James


----------



## The Alchemist

10! Love Benjamin (with Benjie as nickname) :)

Bradley James


----------



## xx Emily xx

5/10 love James but really dislike Bradley ..sorry!

William Thomas


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10

Joshua Luke


----------



## Mystelle

7/10 Like Joshua not a fan of Luke

Killian


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 lovely

Ethan James Cameron


----------



## The Alchemist

xx Emily xx said:


> 9/10 lovely
> 
> Ethan James Cameron

10! Love love love all 3 names, separately or together like that. They are such strong, masculine names :cloud9:

William Zander


----------



## xx Emily xx

The Alchemist said:


> xx Emily xx said:
> 
> 
> 9/10 lovely
> 
> Ethan James Cameron
> 
> 10! Love love love all 3 names, separately or together like that. They are such strong, masculine names :cloud9:Click to expand...

Thanks! Cameron is our surname :) I've got my way with James but still working on the hubby for Ethan!!

Em xxx


----------



## MetalMaiden

The Alchemist said:


> xx Emily xx said:
> 
> 
> 9/10 lovely
> 
> Ethan James Cameron
> 
> 10! Love love love all 3 names, separately or together like that. They are such strong, masculine names :cloud9:
> 
> William ZanderClick to expand...

6.5/10

I know there are tons of Liams but I know a guy Liam and i would have never guessed his full name was William.. he's in his 30's too so its not a "new thing" liek i thought it was..

Liam Zander id rate 8/10! althgouh Williams is nice and traditinal, especially if it means something to you :) and you could still call him Liam! :) Xander?


Silas (Alexander) (Dean)? nothing is definitely concrete.. DH agrees with Silas but havent ran anything else past him, he knows i want Dean in there for family reasons. Either Si or Sly as nicknames :)

We (dh too surprisingly) also really like Oleander.. lots of people hate it I know, I have looked it up lol and I love Ollie for short without naming them Oliver cuz i know a few of those...


----------



## Mummy2B21

1/10

Riley


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10

Issac


----------



## Mummy2B21

10/10

Dante


----------



## Mystelle

6/10

Dakoda


----------



## The Alchemist

8

Jasper (nickname could be Jazz/Jazzy)


----------



## LoLoKate

4/10. I have bad connotations with this name though=/

-Hayden Tyler


----------



## Mummy2B21

8

Roman


----------



## KiansMummy

7/10

Archie


----------



## SarahLou372

0/10 Sorry hun it is a cute name its just not one id pick for my little boy because its my cats name... :blush:

Laim


----------



## LoLoKate

Liam? 9/10

-Lucas


----------



## KiansMummy

5/10

Theo jack


----------



## kayyheyy

5/10

Mason Johnson


----------



## Mummy2B21

4/10

Theon


----------



## The Alchemist

8 Never heard of it, nice sounding. 

Saxon


----------



## upperwestside

8

1. John Calvin
2. Benjamin Delano
3. Brewer Michael


----------



## Mystelle

3/10
7/10
2/10

Ethan Andre


----------



## bumblebeexo

7/10

Oscar Alexander


----------



## Mystelle

5/10 (don't like Oscar)

Kyle Brian


----------



## ThatGirl

5

Noah james


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10!! :cloud9::cloud9:

Charlie


----------



## KiansMummy

10/10 love Charlie

Kian Joseph James :cloud9: xxx


----------



## The Alchemist

9 cute :)

Austen


----------



## Cassie.

4/10

Elric James


----------



## Mystelle

3/10

Arie Robert


----------



## The Alchemist

6

Drayson Malakai


----------



## PepsiChic

4/10 

Caden


----------



## MommaMia214

10/10 LOOOVE Caden...but prefer it spelled Caiden. 

Anthony James


----------



## Mummy2B21

6

Jericho


----------



## maidelyn

0 makes me think of the end of the world!

Theodore James


----------



## Cetarari

9/10 I love Theodore and James goes really well.

We're toying with Evan William if we have a boy.


----------



## New_Wife

7/10

Sebastian Eli


----------



## The Alchemist

7 - like Eli

Nikolas Jaxon


----------



## Kasal

5/10 it would go up to 7/10 if spelt Nicholas Jackson lol

Ted Taylor


----------



## BlaireUK

7/10 - i'd give it a 9/10 if it was Teddy Taylor! :thumbup:

George Theo


----------



## Kasal

Haha im sure as a baby he will be Teddy taylor! 
7/10 for George Theo nice english name


----------



## palacemommy

previous poster didn't post a name?

Chad Zito


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10 Sorry Im not and fan of these names 

Joseph James


----------



## palacemommy

9/10 love

Daniel Alexander


----------



## Mummy2B21

8
Romeo


----------



## SarahLou372

Yes I love Joseph James If I ever had a little boy its the name I would like. 

And Romeo... 7/10

Mason


----------



## Mummy2B21

4 

Nathan


----------



## KiansMummy

4/10

Finley


----------



## edigirl82

10 - one of my faves! Would spell it Finlay though 

Theo George


----------



## Cassie.

3/10

Nathaniel


----------



## Mummy2B21

2

Jason


----------



## loubyloumum

3

Ted James


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10 Sorry im not really a fan of Ted

Freddie


----------



## Krippy

4/10 Makes me think of Freddie Krueger

Raif Shaheed


----------



## The Alchemist

7 - I dunno why but Raif doesn't go with Shaheed to me.

Azlan Zane


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10

Elliot


----------



## Mummy2B21

0 - not for me im afraid the name makes me cringe !

Dante


----------



## The Alchemist

Mummy2B21 said:


> 0 - not for me im afraid the name makes me cringe !
> 
> Dante

8 :)

Darwin


----------



## Cassie.

1/10

Freddie James


----------



## leeann1002

9/10

Luca James


----------



## Mummy2B21

Darwin is so cool !

8/10 - luca james

Ashton


----------



## The Alchemist

8

Donovan Sterling


----------



## BlaireUK

6/10 - I think I prefer Donny.

Baxter James


----------



## Cassie.

1/10, sorry.

Danyl Evan


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Joel


----------



## The Alchemist

5

Brandon Keith


----------



## Squiggy

10 

Nicholas Benjamin


----------



## SarahLou372

8

Miles


----------



## The Alchemist

7

Call me crazy but.....I have a weird liking to this name, and I won't be offended if rated bad :) 

Coyote (yep, the animal)

Also thought of pairing like this:
Coyote Jack/jackson

I know it's unusual! So bad rating won't hurt my feelings. Just curious what


----------



## MommaMia214

4-I like the Ky sounding to it, but not the rest, and i like Jack

Andrew Bradyn


----------



## Charlotte94

I like Andrew, 10/10, I don't like Bradyn.

Flynn Andrew


----------



## edigirl82

7/10

Angus George


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Caelan James


----------



## Mummy2B21

9

Arnie


----------



## edigirl82

3/10

Jack


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10 

Leo


----------



## HenleysMummy

10/10- i do love this name :)

Micheal


----------



## The Alchemist

8

Kelvin Scott


----------



## edigirl82

5/10

Finlay George


----------



## Cassie.

4/10

Riley Joe


----------



## MommaMia214

8/10 for a girl 2/10 for a boy... It sounds more like a girls name to me...

William Robert (hubby wanted this for our boy, i liked it until he said he would nn him Billy Bob lol)


----------



## KiansMummy

3/10

Reagan James


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Darren


----------



## Cassie.

6/10

Levi Ashton


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10

Joshua James


----------



## MommaMia214

10/10

Aaron Matthew


----------



## miss cakes

5/10
sebastian Rex


----------



## Emma11511

8/10

Julian Kevin


----------



## edigirl82

2/10

Kier Alexander


----------



## Mummy2B21

2

Hugo


----------



## SarahLou372

6

Owen


----------



## Cassie.

3/10

Jacob Charlie


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Luke


----------



## KiansMummy

5/10

Logan Thomas


----------



## Mummy2B21

0/10

Calvin


----------



## SarahLou372

7

Quentin


----------



## KiansMummy

1/10

Zachary


----------



## SarahLou372

6

Kyle


----------



## KiansMummy

9/10

Ryan James


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10!! :thumbup:

Cameron


----------



## KiansMummy

7/10

Elliott


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Levi


----------



## KiansMummy

9

Leo


----------



## SarahLou372

6

Nathan


----------



## KiansMummy

3/10

Harry


----------



## Cassie.

4/10
Edward James


----------



## The Alchemist

10 Classic and strong

Igor (Ee-gor)


----------



## Mummy2B21

2/10

Tobias


----------



## Cassie.

6/10

Benjamin Kai


----------



## KiansMummy

8/10

Daniel jack


----------



## Cassie.

2/10, reminds me of Jack Daniels.

Jacob Rylan


----------



## Mummy2B21

8/10

Kyrese Johnson


----------



## Cassie.

8/10, very unusual.

Kayden Charlie


----------



## KiansMummy

5/10

Declan Alfie


----------



## Mummy2B21

4

Scott


----------



## KiansMummy

1
Toby lee


----------



## Mummy2B21

0 - Not keen on nn's.

Daniel James


----------



## KiansMummy

5:10

Max Joseph


----------



## The Alchemist

8 cute 

Justin Kellan


----------



## Mummy2B21

5 - Love Kellan not so kwwn on Justin.

Keiran


----------



## KiansMummy

7/10

Bentley


----------



## Mummy2B21

6/10

Sebastian


----------



## Cassie.

2/10, reminds me of the Little Mermaid.

Jonah


----------



## Mummy2B21

Lol same here the name gives me shivers, it's my best mates favourite name though she knows i hate it lol.

3/10

Wentworth


----------



## Cassie.

1/10

Reece


----------



## The Alchemist

8 like Reece

Devon Conner


----------



## littlefishygg

7

Theodore


----------



## Mummy2B21

10/10 Gorgeous name for a little boy and a lovely gentlemans name for an adult.

Caelan


----------



## Cassie.

9/10

Danyl


----------



## KiansMummy

5/10

Rory James


----------



## The Alchemist

8

Jordan Ace


----------



## Cassie.

4/10, don't like Jordan but Ace is pretty cool.

Aaron James


----------



## AmberDW

2/10 too common for my liking

Hunter Don


----------



## KiansMummy

0/10

Kane Lucas


----------



## Mummy2B21

9/10 Love Kane, not keen on Lucas though.

Thane


----------



## SarahLou372

7

Max


----------



## Mummy2B21

7

Ronan


----------



## The Alchemist

8

Bowie


----------



## Cassie.

2/10

Theo


----------



## SarahLou372

6

Levi


----------



## Hotszott22

8 , Levi is cute.

Shae Daniel


----------



## KiansMummy

7/10 I love shae


----------



## KiansMummy

Forgot to put a name

Kian :cloud9:


----------



## leeann1002

7

Henry James


----------



## Mummy2B21

5

Ryan


----------



## The Alchemist

8

Kellan Rhys


----------



## KiansMummy

5/10

I like Rhys

Noah


----------



## Mummy2B21

7

Chucky


----------



## KiansMummy

0/10
Sorry I dont like it reminds me of the film

Elliott


----------



## Mummy2B21

Lmao i know i was just discussing with my OH to dress Frankie up as chucky for halloween cause hes a little terror haha.

0 too elliot is my worst name it always makes me cringe think its due to a kid in primary many yrs ago lol

George


----------



## KiansMummy

Lol 5/10 George is growing on me lol , my son is obsessed with George from peppa pig and the more I say it the more I'm starting to like it

Oliver james


----------



## Cassie.

5/10

Bryce


----------



## Serafina83

6/10
Lennox


----------



## Cassie.

4/10

Jackson/Jaxon


----------



## SarahLou372

6

Callum


----------



## KiansMummy

9/10

Bailey


----------



## edigirl82

5/10

Kier


----------



## SarahLou372

4

Liam


----------



## Mummy2B21

6

Joel


----------



## Cassie.

3

Kian (Kee-an)


----------



## KiansMummy

10
:cloud9:

Kyan - kye-an


----------



## SarahLou372

8

Ryan James


----------



## KiansMummy

10 my little one was gunna be this but we chose kian at last minute 

Jenson


----------



## SarahLou372

10 :cloud9:

Joseph James


----------



## Cassie.

8/10

Ethan


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10

Jack


----------



## Cassie.

6/10

Liam


----------



## SarahLou372

9

Daniel


----------



## The Alchemist

7

Rylan Parker


----------



## KiansMummy

6/10 I like rylan but not Parker 

Morgan Lee


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Matthew James


----------



## KiansMummy

5/10

Samuel David


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Leo James


----------



## proudMoM26

7/10 

Anton Jedrick:happydance:


----------



## Cassie.

7/10, like Anton.

Elliott Adam


----------



## SarahLou372

8

Adrian


----------



## Cassie.

3/10

Peryn Jack


----------



## Mummy2B21

3

Shane


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Lucas Cameron


----------



## The Alchemist

8

Eryx Troy


----------



## Annie77

4

Aidan Peter


----------



## Cassie.

2

Benjamin Joe


----------



## edigirl82

7

Theo George


----------



## KiansMummy

8

Marley James


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Elijah


----------



## Taurus8484

6/10

Codi James


----------



## edigirl82

6/10

Jack Alexander


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 love it

Henry James


----------



## edigirl82

10/10 love that too! 

Lucas Matthew


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10! Think weve got very similar taste!


----------



## shellyt

Harry x


----------



## littlefishygg

8/10 it's cute for a little boy but sensible as an adult :)

Theodore (Theo)


----------



## nic18

theo is cute, 6/10

lyle


----------



## Mummy2B21

7

Fabian


----------



## The Alchemist

4

Denver Xavian (ex-SAY-veon)


----------



## Mummy2B21

I love Xavian ive never known how to pronounce it, sounds lush. Not so keen on Denver though so 7.

Tyler Ambrose


----------



## nic18

love tyler 8/10

harry


----------



## Mummy2B21

8

Brady


----------



## Linden

4/10

Lucah


----------



## CharlieFamily

9

Kay


----------



## Mummy2B21

2 - would suit a girl better i think.

Denzil


----------



## shellyt

7/10 lovely

Callum


----------



## Kians.mummy

8

Jacob


----------



## The Alchemist

8

Wesley Laken


----------



## CharlieFamily

7

Tony Luce


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Flynn


----------



## CharlieFamily

10

Tomas


----------



## threebirds

9

Cillian Ocean


----------



## CharlieFamily

4 sorry
Jakob


----------



## edigirl82

7

Rowan


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

9

Kale


----------



## CharlieFamily

2

Jon


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

1

Michael


----------



## Mummy2B21

10

Vincent


----------



## edigirl82

2

Campbell


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

2 reminds me of the soup!

Nathan


----------



## The Alchemist

7

Phoenix River


----------



## Jazzyjess20

2

Oliver James


----------



## sojourn

9

John Mitchell


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

5

Ryan Thomas


----------



## Jazzyjess20

10

Bobby


----------



## CharlieFamily

7 cute

David


----------



## 121212

7
Asher Jacob

Dorian Jacob


----------



## CharlieFamily

5

Angus


----------



## Samaraj

1

Seth Jacob


----------



## The Alchemist

5

Rodney Blaine


----------



## CharlieFamily

5

Aidan


----------



## Jazzyjess20

3

Oakley


----------



## CharlieFamily

6

Adriano


----------



## Jazzyjess20

0 sorry it's not for me

Alfie


----------



## CharlieFamily

5 cute

George Andy


----------



## Jazzyjess20

4

Charlie James


----------



## edigirl82

7

Toby Matthew


----------



## CharlieFamily

5

Kane Andrew


----------



## The Alchemist

6 like both a lot but prefer Andrew Kane

Caspian Alexander


----------



## Serafina83

6 like casbian but not Alexander

Lochlan


----------



## CharlieFamily

8 soo cool

Jonte


----------



## edigirl82

2

Cameron


----------



## x-li-x

10 I looove cameron

My faves are 

Chase
Mason


----------



## CharlieFamily

3 for Chase and 7 for Mason

Charlie


----------



## ChezTunes

Charlie - 4/10

Jacoby Alexander?


----------



## CharlieFamily

5

Garrie


----------



## edigirl82

5

Lucas


----------



## CharlieFamily

7 
Gus


----------



## Mummy2B21

0/10

Christian


----------



## Heather212

9/10

Andrew


----------



## leeann1002

4

Luca


----------



## CharlieFamily

4

Fred


----------



## Heather212

5/10

Dominic


----------



## Mummy2B21

9/10

Walter


----------



## edigirl82

3/10

Theo


----------



## CharlieFamily

5

Ryan


----------



## Heather212

9/10

Sebastian


----------



## Hotszott22

3, just not for me.

Ty Brayden


----------



## CharlieFamily

5
Jake


----------



## edigirl82

7

Owen


----------



## CharlieFamily

9
Chris


----------



## edigirl82

5

Henry


----------



## CharlieFamily

10
Jamis (James)


----------



## vonamausi

7

glenn nickolas


----------



## NikitaC

Linkin


----------



## NikitaC

5 for glenn


----------



## The Alchemist

Linkin - 7 

Corey


----------



## edigirl82

6

Harry Matthew


----------



## Avalanche

4/10- I'm not a fan of nicknames as first names. Would prefer Henry Matthew. 

William Munroe


----------



## Serafina83

5
Logan


----------



## keepthefaithx

4

Noah Daniel


----------



## Ozmumtobe

8

Connor
Dylan
Luke
Hamish
James


----------



## Mummy2B21

Denny


----------



## Samaraj

7/10

Aidan


----------



## edigirl82

7

Reuben Daniel


----------



## mum2be257

7
oscar paul


----------



## lovemyDD

9/10

Clarence


----------



## edigirl82

1/10

Freddy


----------



## MetalMaiden

1/10

only reasons being: "Freddy Got Fingered", Freddy Kruger, Fred Flinstone.. sorry! :flower:

Talon Dean


----------



## The Alchemist

6 Flows nice but not a fan of Talon

Paxton Kade


----------



## Hotszott22

5/10

I like Kade, but Paxton is a last name to me.

Kade Evan


----------



## Luvmuch

10 love

Everette Dawson


----------



## edigirl82

2/10

Rory Jacob


----------



## Rosie.no1

7/10

Isaac


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

William James Cameron


----------



## Balanchine

7

William - nice (love James and Cameron though)



Flynn Samuel


----------



## bumpy3

Reuben :happydance:
7/9


----------



## kgrady87

7/10

Landon James


----------



## Srrme

8/10

Elias :haha:


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Leo James


----------



## Rosie.no1

9/10

Benjamin


----------



## Mrs Ellie

Benjamin - 10/10! It's my sons middle name! :thumbup:

We plan on using Logan William (William after my brother Will)


----------



## mjemma

6/10

I like William but not keen on Logan

James Brodie


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 lovely

Andrew James Cameron


----------



## Mummy2B21

9/10

Jason


----------



## kjsmummy

5.
Brogan Oliver


----------



## keepthefaithx

leighton love for girl love joseph
5

nicholas daniel ..be nice my soon to be sons name lol


----------



## Hotszott22

8

Keegan


----------



## Misslatino

7 like it!

Brycen (means son of bryce which is OH name, he hates it!)


----------



## whit.

Eek. 1 or 2, not a fan.

Lennox :)


----------



## startingtotry

whit. said:


> Eek. 1 or 2, not a fan.
> 
> Lennox :)

6 kond of cool but makes me think boxer... lennon would get another point!

Albert Alexander


----------



## edigirl82

6/10

Cameron Joseph


----------



## bump_mad

8/10 love the name Cameron :D

Mayson-lee Theodore


----------



## startingtotry

6 - I love Theodore, but I'm not sure about Mayson-Lee

Arthur Alexander (middle name sticks after my hubby)


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 lovely name

James Hudson


----------



## edigirl82

6/10 love James but Hudson sounds more like a surname IMO. 

Aidan Matthew


----------



## AmberDW

5/10

not a bad name just too common for me

Brody Hudson


----------



## daniellex27

10/10 cutee
Tristian Joshua !


----------



## Mummy2B21

7

Jesse James


----------



## Rosie.no1

8/10

Isaac Adam


----------



## JLForever1204

7/10
~ I'm not a huge fan of Isaac, but I love Adam! 

Roman Joshua


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10 I like Roman but not a fan of Joshua

Beau James Cameron


----------



## Mummy2B21

8
Olly


----------



## KIM TIGER

Danny Dang


----------



## KIM TIGER

7
Danny Dang


----------



## Mauijayne

6/10

Noah


----------



## Mauijayne

*Noah Gabriel 

to be exact. :)


----------



## startingtotry

Mauijayne said:


> *Noah Gabriel
> 
> to be exact. :)

7/10 I've met many Noah's in recent years but loving Gabriel!

Emmett Alexander


----------



## JLForever1204

8/10
~ I love Emmett! 

Keegan/Keagan


----------



## KIM TIGER

8/10 so good

Jack Ryan
Jack Alexander
James Ryan


----------



## startingtotry

8/10 for Jack Alexander, Jack Ryan is a character in novels by Tom Clancy!

Stanley


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Ethan David Cameron


----------



## Rosie.no1

7/10

Is Cameron your surname? This name does make me think of the PM

Zachary Daniel


----------



## xx Emily xx

Rosie.no1 said:


> 7/10
> 
> Is Cameron your surname? This name does make me think of the PM
> 
> Zachary Daniel

Yes Cameron is our surname. Hubby is called David Cameron! 

9/10 for Zachary Daniel :)

William James


----------



## edigirl82

8/10

Harry maxwell


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

rhys alexander


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

6/10 for harry maxwell


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

7 

damon alexander


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10 love Alexander, not sure about Damon, but it might grow on me!

Luka David


----------



## Middysquidge

4/10 Like Luka but not David, sorry!

Layne Alexander


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

4/10

oakley ryan x


----------



## little_star

6/10 love the name ryan <3

Camden Joseph
Connor John (or alexander for both second names)
Evann
Xander


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

oooh 8/10 for xander
i love it!!!
my hubby is a ryan and after all our ivf and general ttc failure its only right i think
i love the name zander but my friends little boy is zander

noah
oliver xx


----------



## Middysquidge

7/10 for Noah :)

Leonard Miles


----------



## edigirl82

3/10

George Campbell


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

3/10

ollie james


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 love it!

Henry William


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

8/10

freddie x


----------



## edigirl82

7/10

Milo daniel


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

6/10
I love te name milo but it reminds me of the tweenies
Plus my friend had a dog called milo sorry

Harley x


----------



## Middysquidge

8/10 really like Harley :)

Rowan Grayson


----------



## frederiksencl

8/10

Not to fond of Rowan, but love Grayson


I have 4
Hunter Joseph
Wylee John
Alex James
Eli ( still trying to come up with a J middle name)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hunter Joseph 7/10
Wylee John 4/10
Alex James 8/10
Eli 9/10

Wyatt James


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10 - I like the name James :)


James Thomas


----------



## hope88

7/10

Jaxon scott


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

jaxon scott 6/10

i like rylee x


----------



## bumblebeexo

5/10 - Way too common where I am now!

Tommy James


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

8/10
cute name

george ray x


----------



## Mummy2B21

3

Theo


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

10/10 i loveeee theo

oska x


----------



## bumblebeexo

Oooh never heard that before - but I like it! 8/10

Harvey James


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

0/10 for harvey,,,hats the name of my horrible ex lol x

erm i like calub cruz


----------



## BecksBabyB

9/10 - gorgeous name, but I prefer the spelling Caleb :) and I'm actually going to steal Cruz for my post :winkwink:

Luca Cruz


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

i love the name cruz,,,
8/10

oakley ryan cruz


----------



## Vicyi

3/10
I like Oakley but like the others less

Alexander Maxwell Chase


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

2/10
dnt really like maxwell
it reminds me of a cup of coffee lol


cohen x


----------



## MrsBabyBump

5/10
i like it, but not sure i love it. lol
glad to see some kind of unusaul names start popping up on here though
Leighton William


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

8/10

Zander x


----------



## edigirl82

7/10

George Matthew


----------



## bumblebeexo

6/10 - I'm not a big fan of either names, although I do think they go very well together and flow well!

Calvin James


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10 - James is my favourite boys name :)


Ethan Thomas


----------



## bumblebeexo

9/10 :thumbup:

Freddie Lee


----------



## Kazorina

7/10 - not too keen on Freddie but the two go well together.

Brody Douglas


----------



## cosmosmum

8/10


Cosmo


----------



## Squiggy

4/10

Douglas


----------



## Emzy88

3/10
Oakley


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

10/10
i absolutely love oakley,,!!! its on my top 5 list deffo

callum ryan x


----------



## Claireyh

6/10 Sounds nice but both quite common

Leo Christopher xxx


----------



## chloexo

Riley James


----------



## TTCBean

6/10

Don't really like Riley as a boys name, but I love James.

Zane


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

zane is cute 8/10

i like billie x


----------



## Annie77

9/10 prefer it with a 'y'

Aidan James


----------



## McStars

10/10 Aidan is my ds name :) an James is cute too. 

Brenton 

Can't think of a middle name yet


----------



## Hotszott22

6/10

Bennett. 
no middle name yet either.


----------



## little_star

7

Zack Alexander


----------



## brittany12

7/10 its a good name just not my style

here are a few

Tallen, Rhen, Zane


----------



## jrowenj

Tallen 8/10

Blake Scott


----------



## MrsPhez

5/10
Just read entire thread, not one mention of my son's name...

Dexter! (James Brian)

Love Corben and Cameron


----------



## ChezTunes

MrsPhez said:


> 5/10
> Just read entire thread, not one mention of my son's name...
> 
> Dexter! (James Brian)
> 
> Love Corben and Cameron

Have I not said it? :dohh: Must have been on another thread... :wacko:

*Dexter *~ 10/10 :thumbup: - If this LO is a boy, he will be Dexter John. :cloud9:

*Corben *~ 9/10 - I've always liked this name.
*Cameron *~ 5/10 - It's a nice name, but I know far too many kids called Cameron.

*Parker Joseph?*


----------



## kellycontrary

9/10 - like that!

We will be calling our boy *Conor Sean* as my husband is irish x


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10 gorgeous name! :thumbup:

Ethan Simon


----------



## I Love Lucy

5/10 They're both nice names but I don't think they go well together.

Jaiden Michael


----------



## TTCBean

5/10 not too fond, sorry!

Liam Robert


----------



## smileyfaces

2/10 sorry, just dont like either!

Isaac jack


----------



## jcorinne

6/10

Gavyn Austin


----------



## TTCBean

7/10 

Paul Andrew


----------



## purpleshark

4/10 for Paul 
6/10 for Andrew 

Konrad


----------



## Ozmumtobe

7/10 like the name but prefer it spent with a 'C'

Hamish David


----------



## Halliwell

7/10 Hamish is so cute


Silus


----------



## Ozmumtobe

9/10 LOVE Silus!

Dylan


----------



## purpleshark

7/10
Mckade


----------



## mrsholmes

4/10 

Flynn


----------



## wannabwatkins

I like kennrieck, ryker, Emerson, n Kinnick


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

ryder james x


----------



## TTCBean

5/10 It's cute but I like more traditional names

Nathan Andrew


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

4/10 for nathan

i like jaxson x


----------



## MrsPhez

4/10 Like name, not the spelling

Cassidy Rhys


----------



## ChezTunes

Cassidy Rhys - 5/10

I LOVE the name Cassidy but only for a girl. I know it's unisex but it sounds more feminine to me.

Jonas?


----------



## Lilycakes

6/10

Ben


----------



## The Alchemist

@Ben - 5 

Cairo (like cairo, egypt)


----------



## ChezTunes

Cairo - 7/10. I've never really thought about it, but I really like it as a name! :)

Lincoln.


----------



## Chimpette

9/10 great name!

Morgan Cruz


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

10/10
My neice is Morgan
And I loveeeee the name cruz

Bentley James x


----------



## Mummy2B21

8/10

Jesse James


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

6/10

Logan x


----------



## Mom2009

Kaysen Carter


----------



## Mummy2B21

7 - Really like Kayson.

Coby


----------



## ChezTunes

7/10 - Love it as a nn for Jacoby.

Jensen?


----------



## bumblebeexo

4/10 - not really my cup of tea.

Luca


----------



## ChezTunes

Luca - 5/10

Reuben?


----------



## Lilycakes

1/10

Sam


----------



## edigirl82

7/10

Cameron


----------



## The Alchemist

8 for Cameron

Zachary


----------



## MrsBabyBump

6/10-its really popular where i'm from lol but a nice name
Braylen William Paul
*the name chosen for out lil' man due in feb


----------



## purpleshark

Really like the first name, never heard it before :) 
8/10
Konrad mckade - our chosen name :)


----------



## princesspreg

1/10 reminds me of Conrad Murray...sorry.

Aden (like Eden with an A)


----------



## babyplease81

7/10

Lennon Jax


----------



## Hotszott22

5/10

Owen James


----------



## Mummy2B21

5/10

Theo Patrick Alan
Theo Michael Alan


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

8/10
i really like theo

noah x


----------



## nic18

jkhkjnjhb8879, how do you remember your username :haha:?

6/10

james


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

8/10 

i like tommy

oh i dnt lol
i have to rite it down haha x


----------



## nic18

7/10

i was going to say :haha: its a mouthful!

Lyle


----------



## Bevziibubble

6/10 not overly keen

Patrick


----------



## The Alchemist

6 it's a good name but it's too common and personally know 3 patricks 

Joaquin Phoenix (American actor's name, yay or nay? Pronounced Wah-KEEN FEE-nix)


----------



## bumblebeexo

4 - can't say I love it! 

Benjamin Jack


----------



## nic18

5

hate benjamin love jack!

Iain


----------



## SimpleDreamer

4/10 ... I'm not a huge fan of Iain.

Weston.


----------



## wannabwatkins

We have discussed names but husband likes weird names.....lol


----------



## nic18

3/10 

Andrew


----------



## The Alchemist

7 for Andrew - I don't hear this name anymore these days.

Zander Keith


----------



## nic18

5, zander is becoming more and more common, keith reminds me of old men. 

Zachary


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10 :)

Benjamin


----------



## nic18

0. hate this name

Ronan


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Michael


----------



## nic18

6 plain and simple :)!

James


----------



## Bevziibubble

10/10 - love this name, my top choice for a boys name :)

Theo


----------



## nic18

3

Jack


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10


Freddie


----------



## nic18

9/10

frankie


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10


Kayden


----------



## nic18

10/10 love it!

Lyle


----------



## Bevziibubble

6/10


Adrian


----------



## nic18

6/10

Aiden


----------



## Bevziibubble

5/10

Noah


----------



## nic18

7/10 the more i hear it the more i like it! 

Callum


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10 :)

Ethan


----------



## nic18

8/10

:wave: btw!

Greg


----------



## Bevziibubble

5/10

Hi! :hi:

Sebastian


----------



## nic18

3/10

i'm running out of names :haha:

Corey


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hehe! :lol:

6/10

Jonathan


----------



## nic18

7/10

Sheldon (watching big bang theory!)


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10 :)

Max


----------



## nic18

4/10 

Billy


----------



## Bevziibubble

6/10

Ryan


----------



## nic18

10/10 one of my top boy names! 

Steven


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10 :)

Dylan


----------



## nic18

9/10

Scott


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Matthew


----------



## nic18

8/10

shane


----------



## Bevziibubble

5/10

Simon


----------



## Mummy2B21

3/10

Brady


----------



## Bevziibubble

6/10

George


----------



## xx Emily xx

4/10 associate it with someone I don't like sorry!

Arthur James


----------



## edigirl82

7/10

Lucas


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Wayne


----------



## xx Emily xx

2/10 not my cuppa tea

Henry Eric (after my grandad)


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10 love the name Henry

Michelle Rose


----------



## MrsAmk

Bevziibubble said:


> 9/10 love the name Henry
> 
> Michelle Rose

Hope thats not a boy name :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

MrsAmk said:


> Bevziibubble said:
> 
> 
> 9/10 love the name Henry
> 
> Michelle Rose
> 
> Hope thats not a boy name :)Click to expand...

Oops! I got mixed up! :shy:

I mean James Paul :)


----------



## Mummy2B21

5

Hector


----------



## nic18

1/10

Kai


----------



## The Alchemist

7 

Donovan


----------



## Bevziibubble

4/10


Jacob


----------



## MrsSmartie

7/10

Caspar Beau


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10 cute name 

Jake Thomas


----------



## Dollybird

10/10.. Similar to mine!

Jake Kennedy


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10 - love Jake but Kennedy sounds more like a surname than middle name :flower:


Lee Harry


----------



## nic18

6/10 love harry!

Aaron


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

8/10 for aaron

i like callum xx


----------



## nic18

6/10 

Alfie


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

9/10
love alfie

archie x


----------



## Bevziibubble

2/10 not keen at all

Lawrence


----------



## nic18

0 don't like it.

Jamie


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

0- too normal

frankie x


----------



## nic18

8/10 

Joshua


----------



## Bevziibubble

10/10 love it 

Mark


----------



## nic18

4/10 plain jane.

Lui


----------



## Bevziibubble

5/10

Nigel


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

1\10

george x


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10


Stewart


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

1/10 

cruz x


----------



## Bevziibubble

4/10

Martin Ryan


----------



## nic18

6/10

Marcus


----------



## edigirl82

7/10

Morgan


----------



## nic18

2/10 i see it as a girls name

Kaidyn


----------



## Bevziibubble

6/10

Victoria


----------



## nic18

boys names mrs!!
8/10 though

bobby


----------



## robinson380

5/10

Vincent


----------



## nic18

0/10 

darryn


----------



## Bevziibubble

4/10

Charles


----------



## robinson380

4/10
Robert Travis


----------



## nic18

2/10

Joey


----------



## Young1stMom

4/10

Chance Samuel Dave (Or Chance Dave Samuel)


----------



## Bevziibubble

5/10

Jordan Daniel


----------



## wannabwatkins

8/10
Breckin Dean


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Tyler Mathew


----------



## babyplease81

5/10

Nathan Jax


----------



## robinson380

7/10

Robert Connor


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Alexander Martin


----------



## edigirl82

4/10

Henry George


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Benjamin Michael


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Luca James


----------



## robinson380

8/10

Robert Pheonix


----------



## The Alchemist

6 - I LOVE Phoenix, but don't like Robert at all - but they both flow nicely by syllables and tone

Caspian Aries


----------



## edigirl82

5/10 - Caspian is gorgeous, Aries I'm not keen on

Lucas Alexander


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Liam Alan


----------



## edigirl82

6/10, prefer Liam to Alan

Isaac george


----------



## nic18

0. hate the name isaac.

Lyle James


----------



## Bron2806

6/10. Ronnie


----------



## DanielleM

2

Evan Matthew


----------



## edigirl82

6/10

Lewis Matthew


----------



## claireyfairy

7/10

Jude William


----------



## oneandtwo

7/10

These are my three boys names. I couldnt think of a different boy name to save my life! :)

1. Dallas Cowen
2. Jonas Baker
3. Finnigan Archer


----------



## ChezTunes

1. Dallas Cowen - 7/10 (Love Dallas!)
2. Jonas Baker - 7/10 (Also love Jonas!)
3. Finnigan Archer - 3/10

Elliot Morgan.


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Oliver Scott


----------



## TTCBean

7, cute!

Alexander James


----------



## robinson380

9/10

Robert Patrick


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 love this name!

Luke Andrew


----------



## ChezTunes

Luke Andrew - 4/10. Too plain for me but nothing against it. I went to school with an Andrew Luke and he went by Luke... :)

Sonny.


----------



## Bevziibubble

6/10

Chesney


----------



## The Alchemist

Chesney - 1 not my cup of tea :flower:

Mason Dash (Kourtney Kardashian's son's name)


----------



## edigirl82

4/10

Cameron George


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Mikey Liam


----------



## Jenny_J

Flynn Martin


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Nicholas Stuart


----------



## MegnJoe

7/10
Jack Alexander


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Jacob Tyler


----------



## The Alchemist

7 

Kaleb Ace


----------



## Lisa84

8/10 - Really like Kaleb

Bobby Peter


----------



## ChezTunes

Bobby Peter - 5/10. I love Bobby as a nickname for Robert. My grandfather was called Robert and everybody called him Bob :D We used Robyn as a middle name for my DD as a tribute. I'm not a fan of Peter.

Pacey Morgan.


----------



## MrsAmk

ChezTunes said:


> Bobby Peter - 5/10. I love Bobby as a nickname for Robert. My grandfather was called Robert and everybody called him Bob :D We used Robyn as a middle name for my DD as a tribute. I'm not a fan of Peter.
> 
> Pacey Morgan.

5/10 Its alright, prob a name that would grow on me and I'd love it when I got to know him :) 

Elias aka Eli Tristan


----------



## McStars

I like Elias and Eli. My neices daddy's name is Elias though and he has definitely ruined the name for me. 

Lucas James


----------



## Vicyi

6/10 - Nice name but quite used here.

Thelian Dexter


----------



## ChezTunes

Thelian Dexter - 6/10. I *love *Dexter, that's what we're naming this LO but I'm not sure how to pronounce Thelian.

Jaxon Alexander.


----------



## Vicyi

Thelian is said ThEE-LEE-an :)

Jaxon Alexander - 8/10

Like Jaxon but obv love Alexander :)

Theodore Jack


----------



## Mummy2B21

10 for Theodore, 2 for Jack.

Rolan


----------



## ChezTunes

Vicyi said:


> Thelian is said ThEE-LEE-an :)
> 
> Jaxon Alexander - 8/10
> 
> Like Jaxon but obv love Alexander :)
> 
> Theodore Jack

I've never heard of that name before. It's different, and I like different :thumbup: Alexander will never grow old for me!

*Rolan - 5/10.

Jacoby Reuben.*


----------



## Mummy2B21

Not keen on Jacoby I like Jacob though 3/10 & Reuben 8/10.

Adrian James


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10 :)

Dominic Jason


----------



## The Alchemist

6 like D, not so much J

Ethan Kane


----------



## Bevziibubble

10/10 - adore the name Ethan :)

Benjamin Riley


----------



## Mummy2B21

8/10

Frankie Ryan


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Simon George


----------



## edigirl82

4/10, not keen on Simon but I love George.

Rowan Matthew


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Jake Alan


----------



## Beemama321

7/10

Landon Alexander
Keegan David
Declan John


(sorry couldn't not use my sons)


----------



## ChezTunes

Landon Alexander - 9/10. I love them both!
Keegan David - 7/10. I think Keegan could grow on me! I'm not a fan of David.
Declan John - 7/10. Not keen on Declan but we're naming our LO Dexter John, so I think it flows just as nicely.

Orson Blake. (I'm just picking random names that pop into my head now, lol!)


----------



## Bevziibubble

5/10

Richie Tyler


----------



## edigirl82

4/10

Ellis Matthew


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Jacob Shaun


----------



## Hotszott22

8/10 I really like Jacob :)

Shea Daniel


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Christian Samuel


----------



## ChezTunes

Christian Samuel - 3/10.

Madden.


----------



## The Alchemist

8

Zayden Rhys


----------



## edigirl82

4/10

Lewis George


----------



## urwithsushil

Honey
Nic Name Boy


----------



## The Alchemist

edigirl82 said:


> 4/10
> 
> Lewis George

3

River Foxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Ralph Michael


----------



## mjemma

5/10 Not too keen on Ralph I'm afraid.

James Alexandar


----------



## LouisaC

7/10

William Thomas :blue:


----------



## Bevziibubble

10/10 love it! :)

Jake Kieran


----------



## Vicyi

5/10 - both are a bit too popular for me.

Zachary Dexter Lyon


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Adam Lawrence


----------



## gem1905

I love the name Leo, but hubby not keen :wacko:


----------



## Jenny_J

Awwww my little boy is called leo. Hubby and I are having a hard time agreeing on a boys name this time round.


----------



## New_Wife

7/10

Sebastian Oliver


----------



## bumblebeexo

4/10 - Not keen on Sebastian!

Caleb Alexander


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

David Connor


----------



## tayl0r

7/10

Lucas Gabriel


----------



## missy1

tayl0r said:


> 7/10
> 
> Lucas Gabriel

7/10 for Lucas Gabriel

Lawrence James


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

7/10

Levi


----------



## kjjh

7/10
Finley Thomas


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

9/10 [I love Finley]

Gavin Mitchell


----------



## kjjh

4/10
I don't like gavin but I like Mitchell 
Dylan Samuel


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Stephen Bradley


----------



## kjjh

6/10

Kai Lucas


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Toby Nicholas


----------



## The Alchemist

5 prefer it the other way around

Kyle Zidan


----------



## kjjh

3/10

Zachary Niall


----------



## edigirl82

7/10

Casper George


----------



## kjjh

5/10

Jenson James


----------



## Bevziibubble

10/10 love it! :)

Marcus Craig


----------



## kjjh

5/10

Rhys Adam


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Edward Lee


----------



## kjjh

5/10

Oakley Jacob


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Terry George


----------



## tayl0r

9/10 love it- very classic

Brayden - unsure about middle name- too many that I like with it but none that gives me that "wow i love it" feeling


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Benjamin Tyler


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

William Dennis (after my dad and grandad)


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Kieran Gavin


----------



## Amazeballs

4/10

Ryan Kent


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Neil Jason


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

i love jack x


----------



## Ava Grace

jack is a great name! 9/10 -it is very popular.

My little boy is called Spencer Jackson.


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10 :)

Simon Mickey


----------



## LynAnne

7/10

Alex Parker Steven


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

7/10

Joshua James


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

parker

8/10 x


----------



## LynAnne

8/10

Shaun Logan


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

6/10
i love logan

cameron x


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Benjamin Jacob


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

6/10

Harrison Daniel


----------



## edigirl82

5/10

Ellis Matthew


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Leo Matthew


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Ryan Patrick


----------



## Mummy2B21

10/10

Oscar


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

10/10 love it
I like
Freddie
Joey
Archie


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10
10/10
2/10

Jonathan Oscar


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

6/10

Ollie Ryan x


----------



## lauraemily17

7/10

Gotta go with my baby boys name :D

Xander


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

9/10
I like zander x


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10 for Zander/ Xander :)


Christian Henry


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

2/10

Tommy ray


----------



## lizmageeful

5/10 (i think it really depends on the last name.)
Mackenzie Levi


----------



## JenniferKL

7/10 - love Levi. I dont like mckenzie for a boy, but girl yes.

Jackson


----------



## Junemummy2

5/10. A bit too harsh/American sounding for me...

Rafferty or 
Lachlan


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

1/10
Maddox


----------



## JWandBump

4/10

Mason Stuart


----------



## Toms Mummy

2/10 (sorry)

My son is called Tom

I also like:
Alex, and
Seth


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

8/10 Seth

Jonas


----------



## Bevziibubble

6/10

Easton Daniel


----------



## Mummy2B21

4/10 prefer Daniel Easton

Tyrese


----------



## lolita1990

2/10

Lyle Thomas


----------



## Bitsysarah

2/10
Noah Michael


----------



## lolita1990

8/10

Harris Robert


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Shaun Marcus


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

3/10

Maxwell


----------



## lolita1990

10/10 

Jake


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Henry Dennis


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Keeley Jade


----------



## lizmageeful

4/10. It really sounds like a girls name to me. It would be a 10 for a girl in my opinion :)

Milo Blake


----------



## optimistic1

7/10 Like both but Blake more than Milo

Vincent Ray (Ray is bfs middle name and his dads name is Raymond...I'm not a huuuge fan either )


----------



## edigirl82

1/10, sorry not keen! 

Oscar Daniel


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Nathan Joshua


----------



## lolita1990

7/10

Louis Oliver


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Simon Noel


----------



## robinson380

6/10

Robert Patrick


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Alexander Benjamin


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Luka James


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Matthew Stuart


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

4/10

noah x


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Alexander James


----------



## Bevziibubble

10/10

Adam Terry


----------



## edigirl82

5/10

Morgan James


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Jordan Daniel


----------



## MrsAmk

6/10

Soren Micheal


----------



## navywag

5/10, sorry makes me think of siren lorenson from Charlie and Lola lol

Austin James x


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Jonathan Rupert


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

4/10
Harley James


----------



## oneandtwo

3/10

Elliot Moseley


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

William Eric


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Edward Nick


----------



## sophiedaphne

2/10. Not a fan of "Edward" (though I don't mind "Eddie") and Nick is just a nickname.

Harrison James


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

George Eric


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Jonathan Lucas


----------



## mjemma

6/10

James Edward


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 love love love this name but its my step brother's name and I'd never hear the end of it!

Arthur Henry


----------



## MrsSmartie

8/10 Arthur is so sweet! 

Atticus Beau


----------



## edigirl82

4/10

Isaac Lewis


----------



## tlh97990

6/10

1) Sawyer

2) Wyatt


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sawyer 5/10
Wyatt 8/10

Craig William


----------



## Paigeturner

6/10

Oliver James


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10

William Eric


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Dylan Theo


----------



## missy1

Dylan Theo 7/10

Brandon Lawrence


----------



## mumofone25

5/10

Finley Christopher


----------



## MrsKTB

7/10

George Oliver


----------



## edigirl82

8/10

Angus George


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Alexander Benjamin


----------



## shanny

6/10

Reggie Sean


----------



## Bevziibubble

5/10

Levi Simon


----------



## robinson380

5/10

Preston Alan


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

4/10

Fallon Alexander


----------



## Bevziibubble

6/10

Christopher Lee


----------



## cady

7/10

Bentley Steven


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Craig Theo


----------



## Zebra2023

6/10

Harry Andrew


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Daniel Norman


----------



## Jadey121

5/10 Like Daniel but not Norman. 

Dewi - pronounced Dow-E.


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

William Jason


----------



## Zebra2023

8/10

Jack Darren


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Isaac Simon


----------



## MamaJewel

Kayden Eric


----------



## edigirl82

0/10

Finlay Andrew


----------



## mumofone25

8/10

Wyatt


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Jensen


----------



## Zebra2023

7/10

Dylan James


----------



## Bevziibubble

10/10 love it - two of my favourite names! :)

Dominic Ashley


----------



## Zebra2023

They are gorgeous names :)

9/10 Cute name

Liam Jason


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Ian Henry


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

james callum x


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Keith Thomas


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

2/10

lucas x


----------



## lyndsay49

7/10

Freddie Jake


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

10/10
i love freddie

tyler x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

8/10

Alexander


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

6/10

jenson ryan x


----------



## Bevziibubble

10/10

Jack Robert


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

6/10

Stanley James


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

opps we posted same time!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

10/10
i lovvvveee the name jack

bobbie x


----------



## BethHx

jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> 10/10
> i lovvvveee the name jack
> 
> bobbie x

10, my friend is calling her son this.

Maxwell George


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

10/10
i love jaxson

dylan x


----------



## Bevziibubble

10/10

Elliott


----------



## liloldme

10/10 elliotts cute

Charlie jay


----------



## TTCBean

7/10

I love Charlie but not Jay


----------



## lolita1990

Alfie Joseph


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Alexander Luke


----------



## lolita1990

6/10 Alexander's not my favourite

Louie Isaac


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 prefer the spelling Louis rather than Louie but that's just me!

Ethan Cameron


----------



## MrsLemon

6/10 just not fond of either name sorry 

Austin William


----------



## lolita1990

7/10 like Austin but not William

Robbie Jack


----------



## sandrab

Robbie Jack

8/10 :)

John Arthur (after our dads )


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Declan Jake


----------



## lolita1990

8/10

Matthew Lucas


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Joseph Paul


----------



## lolita1990

7/10

Bobby Oscar


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

8/10


rylee


----------



## Xuxa

7/10

River


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

8/10

Bentley x


----------



## lolita1990

1/10

Myles


----------



## Emmy6262

4/10

Anson


----------



## MrsLemon

2/10 It makes me think of Arson.... :s

Arthur Douglas


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

5/10

jacob x


----------



## Fruitymeli

6/10

Dante


----------



## Steph_C

6/10

Harvey Haden


----------



## Squishy1982

6/10 

Lachlan Sidney


----------



## TTCBean

5/10

James Craig


----------



## Steph_C

6/10 Jensen Dean


----------



## Fruitymeli

2/10

Soloman


----------



## liloldme

2/10 

Finley


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Logan James


----------



## lolita1990

5/10 Logan is too common where I'm from (first and last names). It is nice though.

Oisìn (oh-sheen) Michael


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

0/10
Ollie or Oscar x


----------



## liloldme

9/10

Colton


----------



## Eleanor ace

4/10

Jasper William


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Daniel Charles


----------



## Zebra2023

7/10

Oliver Lewis


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Alexander James


----------



## Dosey

5/10

Thor Odin ..... (my Husband's suggestion!!!)


----------



## mumofone25

2/10 not a fan sorry x

Ellis Thomas


----------



## liloldme

5/10

Deacon


----------



## Dosey

mumofone25 said:


> 2/10 not a fan sorry x
> 
> Ellis Thomas

Don't say sorry - I am not a fan either! :haha:


----------



## bumblebeexo

4/10 - Not a fan of Deacon.

Cole Alexander


----------



## maisemoo

5/10

Jesse x


----------



## BethHx

maisemoo said:


> 5/10
> 
> Jesse x

this is my secret love name
9

Beau JAmes


----------



## MrsLemon

7/10 love it

Felix Elliot


----------



## liloldme

3/10 love elliott felix is like a cat sorry
Ashton


----------



## MrsLemon

5/10 its nice but not for me

Chester


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Xavier


----------



## maisemoo

5/10

Taylor Mason
X


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Oliver James


----------



## lolita1990

8/10

Rory James


----------



## gemxgem

7/10

Max Alexander


----------



## liloldme

5/10

Carson


----------



## lizmageeful

3/10, sorry, not keen 
Ari Levi Ross


----------



## Jamiesmummy22

3/10 sorry don't like it.

Ashton Carter

Finlay Joseph

Jamie Logan


----------



## lizmageeful

9/10, 3/10 (sorry, dont like the spelling of Finlay), 6/10

Leo Oliver Clark


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Justin Christopher


----------



## MrsLemon

7/10

Milo clark


----------



## lizmageeful

10/10

Dash Milo Mackenzie


----------



## MrsLemon

7/10 sounds like a super hero

Travis James


----------



## Squarepants

7-10 like Travis not to keen on James

Tatum (Tate) Christopher


----------



## lovemybaby17

6/10

Emmett Scott


----------



## Aunt Daisy

7/10 a little too twilight? 

Adam Rhys


----------



## lizmageeful

7/10, it looks really pretty but I have ZERO idea how to pronounce the middle name.

William Clark


----------



## MrsLemon

7/10 Like William but Clark sounds like a surname to me :)

Austin Jay


----------



## cupcake0406

4/10 not keen sorry,

Roman Ashton


----------



## bumblebeexo

4/10 - Not a big fan, sorry!

Jacob Ryan


----------



## sophiedaphne

I like Jacob lots, Ryan not so much... 6/10.

Grayson Oliver


----------



## liloldme

Not keen on greyson oliver nice 7/10

Sheldon


----------



## Eleanor ace

3/10

Oscar Philippe


----------



## wife1stmum2nd

6/10

I like Oscar but not sure about Philippe, sorry

Jenson Andrew


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 Andrew 0/10 Jenson

Rohan James


----------



## liloldme

5/10

Vinnie


----------



## Jessica0907

6/10 cute!

cobalt


----------



## MrsLemon

4/10 sounds like an energy drink


Arthur Vaughan


----------



## liloldme

1/10 sorry to old fashioned for me vaughan not to bad

Zac


----------



## sophies11

nice 8/10


----------



## xx Emily xx

Seth Andrew


----------



## Eleanor ace

8/10- I really like Seth :).

Arthur (I can't think of a middle name lol)


----------



## liloldme

Arthur sounds like its coming back around but its not for me 1/10


Tommy carlilse


----------



## Eleanor ace

3/10- only because I know a lot of Tommy's so it doesn't seem "special" to me and I've only heard of Carlisle from Twilight. 

Angus Blair


----------



## liloldme

Eleanor ace said:


> 3/10- only because I know a lot of Tommy's so it doesn't seem "special" to me and I've only heard of Carlisle from Twilight.
> 
> Angus Blair

Ha so have i i think its quite cute for a middle name. Dh like tommy im not so sure. :)


----------



## Eleanor ace

liloldme said:


> Eleanor ace said:
> 
> 
> 3/10- only because I know a lot of Tommy's so it doesn't seem "special" to me and I've only heard of Carlisle from Twilight.
> 
> Angus Blair
> 
> Ha so have i i think its quite cute for a middle name. Dh like tommy im not so sure. :)Click to expand...

I do too, it sounds interesting- in a good way :). DH has banned all twilight names though :haha:.


----------



## lizmageeful

Angus Blair--- 2/10 sorry, not keen

Haylor James


----------



## WilmaDS

Clark kent... LoL just joking


----------



## Jessica0907

haylor James: 7/10

Clark Kent: 11/10 ;)

I have two names 
severus David 
Graham david


----------



## BroodyBlair

Our son will be called Dainton Thomas Blair :) xx


----------



## BroodyBlair

Oh and sorry previous poster... Severus (0/10) and Graham (6/10) xx


----------



## lolita1990

4/10 don't really like Dainton, sorry but our boys middle name will likely be Thomas too :)

Oscar Toby


----------



## Vonnie18

4/10

Freddy Robert


----------



## Jadey121

5/10 Freddy is cute! Not keen on Robert though x

Jack Cash


----------



## AnakeRose

Jack (8/10) my grandpa's name
Cash (5/10) sorry :(

Evan Scott


----------



## LaylaShawn

Evan Scott 8/10

Shawn Dylan


----------



## MrsDani

Shawn Dylan3/10

Shannon Thaddeus


----------



## sandrab

Shannon Thaddeus 2/10 sorry not for me seems a bit girly :( 

Lachlan Alexander x


----------



## sophiedaphne

Lachlan Alexander - LOVE. 9/10.

I want to use Alexander as a middle name (or Alexandra for a girl) in honor of my mother's brother who passed very young.

Owen Blake


----------



## MrsDani

8/10

Madison Aurelius


----------



## dre

Rhyes Jensen
Lyndan Arlo
Gidion Pierce 
:winkwink:


----------



## lizmageeful

Madison Aurelius 5/10, I would switch the names around so Aurelius Madison, cause Madison sounds a tad girly.
Rhyes Jensen 5/10
Lyndan Arlo 8/10 REALLY not keen on Lyndan, but I love Arlo so much!
Gidion Pierce 7/10

Ari Levi Ross


----------



## BethHx

Not sure which name im judging but i love Arthur. I want it if we have a boy.

George Oliver


----------



## liloldme

6/10

Kaden loui


----------



## MrsDani

2/10 Sorry I dislike Kaden/Caden/Cayden/Kayden

Theron Aubrey


----------



## lizmageeful

5/10, love theron, think Aubrey is 100% a girls name...

Ari Levi Ross


----------



## MrsDani

lizmageeful said:


> 5/10, love theron, think Aubrey is 100% a girls name...
> 
> Ari Levi Ross

Aubrey is actually a traditional boy name. 
5/10 It's okay

Gideon Thaddeus


----------



## liloldme

0/10 sorry dislike both of them names personally


Finley


----------



## MrsLemon

3/10 one of the little boys i teach is named this and he is a little terror

Billy Douglas


----------



## Amazeballs

2/10 - sounds like an old mans name, sorry.

Ryan Mason


----------



## lolita1990

I know someone whose fully name that is so I always think of it like a first name and surname when said together. 3/10

Marley James


----------



## MrsDani

3/10 not my taste

Aurelius Madison


----------



## liloldme

0/10 sorry dont like first and second i think more as a girl but that just me. :)

Ollie


----------



## MrsLemon

liloldme said:


> 0/10 sorry dont like first and second i think more as a girl but that just me. :)
> 
> Ollie

9/10 I love it think its a cool little name

Addison James


----------



## lizmageeful

10/10, LOVE IT. SO MUCH. SO MUCH LOVE. 

Trevor Milo


----------



## rhii

5/10. Charlie Nicholas


----------



## Jadey121

7/10 

LOVE charlie and the name flows.

Jack Fox


----------



## Vicyi

8/10

Thelian Blake


----------



## Annie77

4/10

Aidan Peter


----------



## Chelle26

5/10 like aiden a lot 
Finley Raymond


----------



## lolita1990

6/10

Bobby Lewis


----------



## noileena

7/10

George Leo


----------



## MrsLemon

8/10 I adore the names but not sure if the combo flows..

Dylan James


----------



## annaki

7/10

Rowan


----------



## lolita1990

5/10 I think of that as a girls name

Theo Tomas


----------



## Pandora0814

9/10

Austin Wallace
OR
Konner Eric


----------



## KGS10

8/10
6/10

Keaton Lee


----------



## Amazeballs

4/10

Ryan Conrad


----------



## lolita1990

7/10

Marlow James


----------



## edigirl82

5/10

Isaac George


----------



## wannabemomy37

7/10
Oaklen Thomas


----------



## AdriansMama

5/10 not too bad of a name but not one I would personally choose 
My sons name Adrian Blake :)
Also the name we have chosen for this L.O Jaxon James :)


----------



## LynAnne

7/10 I love the name Jaxon but am not keen on the J.J. initials. 

Harris Riley


----------



## wannabemomy37

3/10 I really don't care for Harris, altho Riley is okay

Westlee Thomas


----------



## AdriansMama

4/10 but only because I knew a Westley and now have a bad association with the name 
Adrian Blake


----------



## lolita1990

8/10 really like it although I don't think I'd use it

Noah Bobby


----------



## AdriansMama

7/10 I love Noah ! I have a cousin named Noah :) just sucks its soooo popular 
Mason Porter


----------



## Lisaloo82

Milo Zachary
Noah James
Tyler James 

3 on short list so far  x


----------



## lizmageeful

Mason Porter: 8/10
Milo Zachary: 9/10
Noah James: 10/10
Tyler James: 5/10. Idk, just doesnt seem like it flows to me.

Beckett Clark


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

4/10 very unique
I like Noah Ryan
Oakley Ryan x


----------



## xx Emily xx

5/10 not keen on Ryan

William James


----------



## lolita1990

2/10 sorry

Eric Blair


----------



## mjemma

3/10 
Jack Brodie


----------



## lolita1990

7/10

Alfie John


----------



## claireyfairy

4/10

James Rowan x


----------



## MiasMum

9/10 for James but no so keen on Rowan - sorry

LOVE.......

Gage 

and

Fletcher


----------



## LaylaShawn

Gage - 3/10 Sorry
Fletcher - 6/10

Liam Matthew


----------



## lauraemily17

4/10 sorry

Rory or Justin


----------



## CanadianMaple

5/10

Jack Alexander


----------



## Trying4Angel1

4/10

Oliver


----------



## CanadianMaple

4/10

Charlie


----------



## autumn1983

4/10

Christopher William "Liam"


----------



## LolaLou

autumn1983 said:


> 4/10
> 
> Christopher William "Liam"

6/10

LOVE the name Liam. But like someone else said, I know WAY to many "Chris'" 
William "Liam" Christopher would get a 9 though!

Nolan James


----------



## onetwothreebp

Cleopatra123 said:


> Jovany Donn Sirianni !!!! and no he is not part of the mafia lol!

5/10

asher


----------



## THart

5/10

Eli Jeffery Douglas (mine and DH dad's names)


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

6/10

Jaxson x


----------



## MrsLemon

6/10 its not bad too american for my English tastes haha

Austin Leonard


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

2/10

Rylee x


----------



## edigirl82

3/10

Isaac George


----------



## lolita1990

6/10

Marlowe James


----------



## spacegirl

5/10 Like the name Marlowe but thought it was a girls name

Thomas Elias


----------



## mjemma

7/10

Quinn Alexander


----------



## missy1

6/10

Lawrence James


----------



## AdriansMama

2/10 not really a fan 
The Marlowe James name made me giggle because I went to school with a James Marlowe but Marlowe was his last name :p 
Zachary Ryder


----------



## Adara

5/10.
Nathan.


----------



## SMGP

Boys: Preston David 

Having such a hard time with boy names


Girls: Peyton
Zoey
Layla
Mya. 

Cannot think of any middle names for girls yet.


----------



## lolita1990

7/10 for Nathan

Oscar Robbie


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

4/10

Dominic James


----------



## MrsLemon

7/10 

Elliot Jacob


----------



## Dosey

8/10

Evan Thomas


----------



## MrsDani

9/10 Evan is my sons middle name. Love Thomas.

Caspian Amadeus


----------



## Gem09

5/10

Jake Malcolm (middle name after my Dad)


----------



## emma2013

Gem09 said:


> 5/10
> 
> Jake Malcolm (middle name after my Dad)

7/10

Mine are 

Olly rio

tyler david 

xxx


----------



## lolita1990

7/10 like Olly, not sure on Rio

5/10 for Tyler David.

Noah Shay


----------



## mjemma

5/10

I like Noah, not keen on Shay

Harrison Austin


----------



## lolita1990

7/10 I like them both but not together.

What about Austin Harris. I prefer that x


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Harley James. X


----------



## whitewash00

lolita1990 said:


> 7/10 I like them both but not together.
> 
> What about Austin Harris. I prefer that x

I like Austin as well. Dallas too. 

Maybe I should move to Texas...


----------



## TTCMSP

jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> Harley James. X

8/10
Levon Alexander (pronounced Lee Vonn)


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

6/10

Tyler James x


----------



## LunaRose

6/10


Noah Elliot


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

7/10
I love jack cos our babies are from frozen embies
Jack Frost lol x


----------



## sophiedaphne

My boyfriend wants to use his first name (Jeremy) as a son's middle name. Apparently, this is a tradition in his family... his middle name is his dad's first name.

Cameron Jeremy. I REALLY like Cameron Jacob, but we could call him "CJ" either way, and I LOVE Cameron.


----------



## RomaTomato

Jasper Bear


----------



## MrsLemon

5/10 Love Jasper, but bear is an animal not a name to me..

Arthur Theo


----------



## lewood88

roman
rohan
caleb
blake-james


----------



## cupcake0406

Love love roman it's a 10 for me :) our baby is going to be Mayce Harlem xx


----------



## Tryandwish

Mayce Harlem 6/10

Isadore


----------



## MrsLemon

Isadore 5/10 

Chester James


----------



## fee & bump

7/10

Percy Merlin


----------



## erinlou

9/10 I really like it, thats so cool!

Atticus Riley


----------



## mjemma

6/10

Alexandar Jacob


----------



## suffolksazzle

8/10

Felix Cheng


----------



## lolita1990

7/10 like Felix

Alfie Alexander


----------



## mom2b2013

7/10 I like Alexander, not sure about Alfie

Mikai Regis


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10 nice name

William Eric


----------



## Guppy051708

6/10 William is always a classic, so always good. i like Eric. But i just like more uncommon names. Still would be a mature and lovely name though.

Levi Israel.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

7/10

Rhyder James


----------



## mommy4

jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> 7/10
> 
> Rhyder James

8/10. 

Shadrach Jonathan


----------



## xx Emily xx

3/10 

Oliver James


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

10/10
I love Oliver 

Zander James c


----------



## cupcakekate

5/10 not that keen on Zander

Arthur George


----------



## Kismamma20

1/10

Oakley Joseph


----------



## BabyBabbler

8/10

Elliot Drake


----------



## HeatherLTBee

10/10 I love that name, my husband hates it!





Brandt Allen


----------



## Babycakes92

Ethan Phillip :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

6/10 like Ethan but not Phillip 

Gabriel Lucas


----------



## theamanda

8/10 very cute :)

Here's one I'm SURE some of you haven't heard.. 

Edmund

Very unique and isn't used often at all :)


----------



## missy1

7/10

Lawrence James


----------



## emergRN

1/10
Dawson Michael


----------



## mizzyb

6/10 for Dawson I like it but knew someone with that as a surname.

Roman
Xander
Eli
Rufus
Senna


----------



## MrsLemon

6/10 none of them are awful but i wouldnt use any personally

Dominic William James


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 lovely names :) 

Hugo James


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

6/10

Ollie Ryan Anthony x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

7/10 sweet name but ollie would have to be a nickname for Oliver, it doesn't sound 'proper' enough as just Ollie! 

Leo Oscar


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

6/10

Jackson x


----------



## Kaileymonster

5/10 sounds a little surnamey

obvious reasons ....

Leighton

Ethan

Theodore


----------



## Pansy

Leighton - 5/10 I like the sound, but not the look of it

Ethan - 7/10 

Theodore - 8/10, especially when shortened!


Benjamin James


----------



## Starmie

8/10 :D

William James ;)


----------



## counting

7/10

Joseph Isaiah Steven


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

5/10

Harley x


----------



## Lucy139

6/10

Lyle Aubrey


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

2/10

Freddie x


----------



## spacegirl

0/10 (Freddie Kruger!!)

Thomas Marco


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

3/10

Mason x


----------



## THart

7/10 

Eli


----------



## Pansy

7/10

James Daniel


----------



## mizzyb

7/10

Rufus
Senna


----------



## mommaandbaby

mizzyb said:


> 7/10
> 
> Rufus
> Senna

5/10
7/10



Dalton
Jace


----------



## vixy

Felix Rue


----------



## vixy

Felix Rue
Austin Finley

My boys names :)


Not sure of Dalton an Jace 5/10


----------



## Kaileymonster

Felix 6/10 Rue 10/10
Austin Finley 8/10

Bootiful

Lennox

Eden


----------



## shanny

7/10



Mickey George


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10 prefer Michael George and nn Micky 

Hugo James


----------



## Mrsmac02

Hugo 10/10 

Totally wanted to call LO Hugo if its a boy but DH dislikes it! 

Rohan William - Rohan is celtic meaning little red haired one and both DH and FIL are called William. I have red hair and am convinced this baby will be a ginger too! 

Xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 love Rohan and I love that you're using that spelling, I've seen a few Rowan 

George Eric


----------



## ashleighmaree

6/10 - Grady 
2/10 - Mitchell ( because I know a Mitchell!) 


- Oliver
- Dexter


----------



## The Alchemist

Oliver 3, Dexter 8

Darwin 
Kai
Enzo


----------



## Kismamma20

Darwin 0
Kai 9
Enzo 1

Logan


----------



## Kaileymonster

8/10

Korben

Madock

Zane


----------



## lauraemily17

Love love love Zane 10/10 stupid one direction is the only reason my Lo wasn't named Zane!! 

Madock 7/10
Korben 6/10

Roman Stephen


----------



## emergRN

4/10

Owen Michael


----------



## Sarahs85

5/10 I know too many people with the name Michael 

Bodhi Laverne


----------



## Hopefulmommy8

7/10, I like the originality 

if we have a boy we are naming him 
Bowen Chase. We love unique names. OH found the name and It took me a while but I ended up falling in love with it. :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10 love chase

Grayson Cole


----------



## The Alchemist

8 Sounds like a name of a hunk in a romance novel hehe

Caleb Alexander


----------



## TigerLilly06

6/10 simply cause I havent cared for many calebs ive met.

Austin James


----------



## SnowMuffin

5/10 - Austin was incredibly popular here around 5 years ago. They're everywhere! I used to really like it though!

Silas Archer


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

4/10

Oakley jay x


----------



## The Alchemist

0 - no offense, just not my cuppa tea

Jackson Garrett
Jackson Cash


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

10/10 for jackson

Oliver rhys


----------



## m4nc3r

8/10 I Love Oliver, but every little boy I've known called Rhys has been literally horrible so its put me off the name for life sorry XD


Zane Alexander (Douglas as LN) - obvious reasons vv

Suggestions for new one if boy 
Dustin Jace (Douglas)
Haku ... (Douglas)

?


----------



## hulagirl

7/10 Dustin
3/10 haku sorry. X
Grayson Aubrey


----------



## tinkerbelle93

5/10 I think it sounds very American so wouldn't use it here. 

Finley Noah


----------



## lolita1990

8/10

Bobby Jack


----------



## Chimpette

6/10

Ryder Cruz


----------



## MrsLemon

4/10 

Sounds like a name one of the foster kids my in laws have.. Which puts me off

Arthur Micheal


----------



## mommatoB

6/10 
1) Brantley Scott
2) Chace Edward


----------



## Hannah11

1) 6/10
2) 7/10

Barney Arthur
Seth Arthur


----------



## cupcake0406

Arthur is cute but I don't like Barney or Seth really, sorry. 

Our baby will be:

Mayce Franky

:) x


----------



## Kismamma20

1/10

Theo Jacob


----------



## summerbaby11

3/10 not a name I like.

Maximilian Phillip


----------



## JoPo

5/10
Prefer Max to Maximilian

Isaac Benjamin


----------



## Chimpette

6/10 not my cup of tea but ok

Dalton Cruz


----------



## cupcake0406

10/10 I think this is a lovely name. 

Madden Clae


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Andrew James


----------



## Kismamma20

3-10

Joshua Isaac


----------



## MUMOF5

6/10

Lincoln James


----------



## Lola_1986

7/10 love Lincoln, James not so much, but it sounds nice together

1) Max Jacob
2) Zachary William


----------



## Pansy

1) 9/10 - they go really well together
2) 5/10 - a bit of a mouthful in my opinion.

Henry Owen


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 

Gregory James


----------



## Pansy

10/10 - love this. Goes together beautifully. 

Edward Owen


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 love Edward, not as keen on Owen

Andrew Eric


----------



## claireyfairy

8/10 like both names but not sure if they go together.

James Rowan


----------



## lylasmummy

7/10 i like the tradional(ness) of James

Seth
Vincent Lee


----------



## mommaandbaby

7/10
6/10


Dalton Alexander


----------



## purplespecs

5/10 - I had an odd PE teacher called Mr. Dalton... I like Alexander though :)

Noah Michael
Isaac James


----------



## MiasMum

6/10
Noah and Issac bot remind me of children i know.

Gage OR
Declan OR
Fletcher


----------



## Squiggy

Gage 5/10 
Declan 7/10
Fletcher 4/10

Keaton Scott


----------



## Hope115

Bryce Danger
( so he can say danger is my middle name hehe)


----------



## missy1

2/10
Sorry Bryce makes me think of a dental brace and although Danger is a fun idea he would maybe be ridiculed 

Joshua Lawrence


----------



## AdriansMama

6\10 for Joshua its cute :) but I know plenty
3/10 for lawrence just not a fan 
Jaxton James :)


----------



## Jamess

Jaxton James - 9/10! So cute, I love it :) (Adrian Blake is stunning, too.)

Phoenix Oliver


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Henry Eric


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

6/10
Reuben xx


----------



## AdriansMama

5/10 prefer it as a middle name

Thanks jamess :)

Hunter


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 love it

Henry Cameron


----------



## MUMOF5

8/10

Lincoln Joseph


----------



## onetwothreebp

7/10

Dain Allen


----------



## MrsLemon

7/10 Love Allen 

Arthur Jacob


----------



## Grieving30

4/10 
Sorry, don't like Arthur, but I like Jacob!

I love Elijah Grayson. Our baby will probably be Elijah Corey.


----------



## greenbeans12

Tristan James

3/10 - Not keen on the name Elijah, it's not my style at all.


----------



## spacegirl

0/10 Bentley reminds me of the car!

Leo Joseph


----------



## GossipGirly

My boys name Oakley George :)

oo and 5/10 for above


----------



## mizzyb

oakley 5/10

we have just decided on Jonah if its a boy :)


----------



## missZOEEx

Oakley gets a 10/10! 
Jonah I'm not 100% sure of.... have never heard it. but 6/10. :) 

Elias Hunter.


----------



## GossipGirly

Iv never heard Elias before I kind of like it but think its. Grower 6/10 
Hunter, love it! 9/10


----------



## Wish85

GossipGirly said:


> Iv never heard Elias before I kind of like it but think its. Grower 6/10
> Hunter, love it! 9/10

I would give Hunter 6/10 :thumbup:

My favourite boys name is Taj :flower:


----------



## theamanda

3/10 

Elrick


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

3/10 

Alexander Rowan


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10

Oliver Eric


----------



## tajah

D'Viantae Kashmere Kyree!!


----------



## broodymrs

2/10, sorry! 

Dylan


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10
Oliver Eric


----------



## july2013

9/10

Rafferty 'Raffy' Cameron


----------



## nikki2512

5/10 for Cameron

What about Cole ? :)


----------



## july2013

9/10

Slater James


----------



## nikki2512

8/10
marshall


----------



## july2013

9/10

Joshua


----------



## MrsLemon

7/10

Dougie


----------



## xjessibabyx

8/10 - Dougie is cute

I like...

Max
Miller
Maddox
Archie
Lennox
Freddie


----------



## Mummy2B21

7/10

Leighton


----------



## lizmageeful

7/10, really like the name but sounds like a girls name to me. 

Killian James


----------



## Chimpette

6/10 not something I would pick but ok.

Jaxen/Jaxon Cruz


----------



## july2013

6/10. 9/10 for Jackson Cruz

Colton Jack


----------



## Varenne

6/10. It makes me think either of somebody super smooth and cool, like a Bond figure (which is awesome) or a horse (which is not awesome!)

Rowan Matthew


----------



## july2013

9/10

Daniel Mason


----------



## Varenne

10/10, love both names

Luka Gabriel


----------



## july2013

10/10

Austin James


----------



## Varenne

8/10, I was just about to say Austin! Not keen on James but it suits being a middle name

Maxwell Elias


----------



## july2013

10/10

Jasper Elijah


----------



## MrsLemon

9/10 Its lovely

Dexter Jacob


----------



## july2013

9/10 very handsome!

Noah Lucas


----------



## Varenne

7/10. I love the sound of it but I'm slightly put off by the biblical ark connection

Alexei Edgar


----------



## MrsLemon

6/10 I love Alexei but Edgar erm sounds likes eggs?

Austin Jacob


----------



## littlejenx

4/10
like jacob but not austin

wilbur


----------



## Varenne

MrsLemon said:


> 6/10 I love Alexei but Edgar erm sounds likes eggs?

:rofl:


----------



## Varenne

littlejenx said:


> 4/10
> like jacob but not austin
> 
> wilbur

6.5/10. It'd be more because I love the sound, but for some reason it makes me think of pigs. Is it a character in Babe or something?

Caius Vincent


----------



## july2013

6/10 - Not a huge fan of Vincent.

Keller James


----------



## Mama_noni

6/10 not a overly keen on Keller

Arlen stanley


----------



## xjesx

5/10 but an extra point for uniqueness.

Lawson James


----------



## Varenne

6/10. I like Lawson but with pretty much any other name it sounds like the name of a solicitors or law firm

Victor Eliot


----------



## Aussiemum81

6/10

Laken Josh (my baby boys name :)


----------



## spacegirl

6/10. Love Josh.

Marco Elias


----------



## Varenne

8.5/10

Sol Maxim


----------



## Wishing_well

5/10

Brody Elijah


----------



## bumblebeexo

4/10

I like Brody, not so keen on Elijah! 

Morgan John


----------



## MrsLemon

4/10 I know a female morgan so its a girls name to me and Johns too filler for me

Jack Noah


----------



## Varenne

5/10, Jack is too common for me

Ace Mander


----------



## onetwothreebp

0/10

not my personal style

Carter Allen


----------



## bumblebeexo

6/10

I wouldn't use it personally, but it is a nice name!

Calvin Alexander


----------



## gardenofedens

5/10

Calvin makes me think of the comic strip Calvin & Hobbs....

We're leaning toward Edward Alexander as of right now but that could change! lol


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

6/10

Jaxson x


----------



## A132429

10/10 love it :)

Cohen


----------



## Varenne

4/10...Ali G!

Adrian Everett


----------



## MUMOF5

1/10 sorry reminds me of Adrian Mole and Kenny Everett :nope:

Maxwell George


----------



## Varenne

:haha: I love seeing the associations people have that I never thought of

8/10 for Maxwell George

I'm so running out of names...someone help me out


----------



## MUMOF5

Guess its a generation thing, some people on here wont have a clue what I'm talking about :blush:, but being a child growing up in the late 70's- early 80's it was kind of hard to not associate Adrian with Mole and Everett :haha:

Lincoln Jack


----------



## A132429

10/10 love it :)

Jacob Zach


----------



## TTCabundle

Love both names! 10/10

Harvey James


----------



## july2013

8/10

Ramsay Thomas


----------



## TheNewMrs

july2013 said:


> 8/10
> 
> Ramsay Thomas

10/10 :flower:

Falko Oscar


----------



## july2013

9/10

Fintan Luke


----------



## lizmageeful

5/10, neither here nor there on the name :/

Haylor James


----------



## TheNewMrs

lizmageeful said:


> 5/10, neither here nor there on the name :/
> 
> Haylor James

0/10 I really dont like Haylor... 

Ty Jaxon


----------



## PrincessMommy

4/10

Heaton

Brody

:)


----------



## starbaby2404

PrincessMommy said:


> 4/10
> 
> Heaton
> 
> Brody
> 
> :)

Heaton 2/10---just not my type

Brody---6/10

Lucien Kennedy James


----------



## july2013

10/10!

Casper Quinlan


----------



## starbaby2404

july2013 said:


> 10/10!
> 
> Casper Quinlan

Casper Quinlan 8/10


Raiden Timothy Jace


----------



## TheNewMrs

starbaby2404 said:


> july2013 said:
> 
> 
> 10/10!
> 
> Casper Quinlan
> 
> Casper Quinlan 8/10
> 
> 
> Raiden Timothy JaceClick to expand...


4/10 Raiden sounds like a bug killer. 

Manix James


----------



## MrsLemon

3/10.. Manix is not my cup of tea sorry

Austin Theodore.


----------



## starbaby2404

TheNewMrs said:


> starbaby2404 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> july2013 said:
> 
> 
> 10/10!
> 
> Casper Quinlan
> 
> Casper Quinlan 8/10
> 
> 
> Raiden Timothy JaceClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 4/10 Raiden sounds like a bug killer.
> 
> Manix JamesClick to expand...

Manix sounds like a bug...lol


----------



## starbaby2404

Austin Theodore---5/10---a good mixture of trendy/modern and classic.

Damien Elias Kohl


----------



## july2013

10/10! Too bad my cousin already snagged Damian because I really like that!

Wilson Marco


----------



## starbaby2404

july2013 said:


> 10/10! Too bad my cousin already snagged Damian because I really like that!
> 
> Wilson Marco

Wilson Marco---2/10---both are classic yet different, but are just not my cup of tea.

Dorian Michael Grey


----------



## july2013

6/10

Holden Jack


----------



## lizmageeful

7/10, like them seperately not sure how i feel about them together

Everett Milo


----------



## MrsPeacock13

7/10

Noah David


----------



## july2013

10/10

Hartley James


----------



## MrsPeacock13

6/10

Bryce Daniel


----------



## july2013

7/10

Griffin Rhys


----------



## bumpy121

7/10 for Rhys

Jamie John


----------



## MrsPeacock13

4/10

Alfie Jay


----------



## july2013

5/10

Jamie Samuel


----------



## TheNewMrs

july2013 said:


> 5/10
> 
> Jamie Samuel

6/10

Hugo Oran


----------



## MrsPeacock13

1/10

Owen Thomas


----------



## july2013

9/10

Slater James


----------



## nic18

6

Iain john


----------



## july2013

7/10

Eric Harrison


----------



## MrsPeacock13

1/10

Jack Edward


----------



## july2013

9/10

Noah Thatcher


----------



## MrsPeacock13

5/10 [love Noah, dislike Thatcher]

Matthew George


----------



## july2013

7/10

Falco Thomas


----------



## MrsPeacock13

1/10

Ryan James


----------



## TheNewMrs

MrsPeacock13 said:


> 1/10
> 
> Ryan James

2/10

Max Andrew


----------



## MrsLemon

7/10 I like both names but not sure if they flow well together.

Jude Kyle


----------



## d_b

8/10

Dylan Charles


----------



## Kyten1978

6/10

Tristan Alexander


----------



## MrsPeacock13

1/10

Marcus Anthony


----------



## TheNewMrs

MrsPeacock13 said:


> 1/10
> 
> Marcus Anthony

9/10! 

Jasper Alexander


----------



## MrsPeacock13

3/10

William Evan


----------



## TheNewMrs

MrsPeacock13 said:


> 3/10
> 
> William Evan

2/10

Carlin Daniel


----------



## mordygordy

4/10
Xavian Alexei


----------



## MrsPeacock13

1/10

Elliot Jason


----------



## july2013

10/10

Jai Samuel (pronounced Jy, cousin just named his lo this)


----------



## +tivethoughts

8/10

Finley Robert


----------



## AdriansMama

3/10 
Oaklan Kaide


----------



## TheNewMrs

AdriansMama said:


> 3/10
> Oaklan Kaide

3/10 not for me Sorry! 

Andrew Peter


----------



## PrincessMommy

I have family members by that name but its just too plain for me :( 2/10

Emmett Sawyer :)


----------



## july2013

10/10

Tennyson Daniel


----------



## d_b

9/10 interesting name!

Lennon Charles


----------



## mordygordy

6/10
Alexei Lachlan


----------



## Abryant86

5/10 ( sorry not sure how it sounds)

Pryce Carter


----------



## beanzz

7/10

Kenwyn


----------



## starbaby2404

beanzz said:


> 7/10
> 
> Kenwyn

Kenwyn---4/10

Lennox Michael James


----------



## july2013

10/10

Spencer Lucas


----------



## starbaby2404

july2013 said:


> 10/10
> 
> Spencer Lucas

Spencer Lucas--10/10

Having trouble coming up with a name....I think I have put all mine out there....lol....ummmmmmm

Brayden Michael Felix


----------



## GingerPanda

Brayden Michael Felix: 6/10 (Felix is cute)

Rowan Layne


----------



## Varenne

7/10 Rowan is fab, Layne sounds a bit made up/trendy!

Darwin Alexander


----------



## july2013

6/10

Ellison Patrick


----------



## TheNewMrs

july2013 said:


> 6/10
> 
> Ellison Patrick

3/10

Elijah Peter


----------



## GingerPanda

6/10. Nice, but I think a bit too traditional. Like the combo, though.


Lucian (haven't thought of a middle name yet)


----------



## starbaby2404

GingerPanda said:


> 6/10. Nice, but I think a bit too traditional. Like the combo, though.
> 
> 
> Lucian (haven't thought of a middle name yet)

10/10---thats at the top of our list...

Ryker Elias James


----------



## july2013

7/10. Don't really like Ryker.

Sebastien Grey


----------



## mordygordy

If you asked me 4 years ago I would have said yuck but I really like it (Sebastian) now. Funny how your taste changes. Don't go much on Grey though.
8/10
Emerson Alexei


----------



## TheNewMrs

mordygordy said:


> If you asked me 4 years ago I would have said yuck but I really like it (Sebastian) now. Funny how your taste changes. Don't go much on Grey though.
> 8/10
> Emerson Alexei

0/10 :(

I think of a heating system here to heat water! 

Jace Elijah


----------



## starbaby2404

TheNewMrs said:


> mordygordy said:
> 
> 
> If you asked me 4 years ago I would have said yuck but I really like it (Sebastian) now. Funny how your taste changes. Don't go much on Grey though.
> 8/10
> Emerson Alexei
> 
> 0/10 :(
> 
> I think of a heating system here to heat water!
> 
> Jace ElijahClick to expand...

8/10

Damien Asher Jack


----------



## spacegirl

4/10

So sorry but Damien reminds me of the devil child in omen! and Asher sounds made-up.

Jack is okish.

Sorry!

Thomas Marco


----------



## lizmageeful

4/10, tbh just not my taste and im not sure it flows. 

Mason Jax


----------



## TheNewMrs

9/10 Very Cool! 

Falko Elijah


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10 not sure about Falko but like Elijah

Oliver Eric


----------



## starbaby2404

xx Emily xx said:


> 6/10 not sure about Falko but like Elijah
> 
> Oliver Eric

9/10

Benjamin Oliver Jack


----------



## spacegirl

9/10.

Love Benjamin.

Tristan James


----------



## nic18

7

Dylan Riley


----------



## july2013

spacegirl said:


> 4/10
> 
> So sorry but Damien reminds me of the devil child in omen!

 Cousin named her baby Damian _____-Thorne. Almost exact name of the child in the omen! She had always loved the name though, and had a huge dielmna whether to use it or not.



nic18 said:


> 7
> 
> Dylan Riley

9/10. Lovely.

Elijah Paul


----------



## Logan's Mum

july2013 said:


> spacegirl said:
> 
> 
> 4/10
> 
> So sorry but Damien reminds me of the devil child in omen!
> 
> Cousin named her baby Damian _____-Thorne. Almost exact name of the child in the omen! She had always loved the name though, and had a huge dielmna whether to use it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> Dylan RileyClick to expand...
> 
> 9/10. Lovely.
> 
> Elijah PaulClick to expand...

7/10 (like Elijah, Paul not so much)

*Eric John*


----------



## july2013

7/10

Austin Carter


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

6/10

Skyler Tomas
Phoenix Oliver


----------



## july2013

Skyler Tomas 8/10
Phoenix Oliver 9/10

Radley Michael


----------



## pippi_89

5/10 Love Michael but not a fan of Radley

Nathaniel Rhys


----------



## mordygordy

7/10 Love Rhys not so keen on Nathaniel

Knox Alexei/ Aleksei?


----------



## nic18

1 really not my taste

Kyle Riley


----------



## LoolaBear

4/10 too many 'i' sounds

Jacob Colin


----------



## nic18

7 love jacob colin not so much 

aiden murray


----------



## Nolagyrl1913

7/10
love aiden but it is very popular now

Devin Jacob


----------



## A132429

7/10
Cohen


----------



## mordygordy

5
Emerson Alexei


----------



## TheNewMrs

mordygordy said:


> 5
> Emerson Alexei

2/10

Andrew James


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 lovely name real classic

Oliver Eric


----------



## TheNewMrs

8/10!

Leo Andrew


----------



## horseypants

8/10
Charles Thorne


----------



## LoolaBear

7/10

Tye Valentine


----------



## pippi_89

1/10 not for me sorry :nope:

Damien James


----------



## mordygordy

6/10

Knoxley


----------



## horseypants

9/10

Jax


----------



## LoolaBear

9/10 - i really like that :thumbup:

Orson Spencer


----------



## pandacub

7/10 .. Thats lovely

My LO is Jacob Ian
(note i do not think Ian is particuarly beautiful but it is both mine and my OHs dads name :) )


----------



## TheNewMrs

pandacub said:


> 7/10 .. Thats lovely
> 
> My LO is Jacob Ian
> (note i do not think Ian is particuarly beautiful but it is both mine and my OHs dads name :) )

5/10 I feel the same about the name Ian... Don't like it.

Marcus Graham


----------



## bethtastic

7/10

Dalton Glen (Glen is OH grandfathers name)


----------



## july2013

9/10. Don't like Glen, but love the fact it's a family name.

Parker Jeremiah


----------



## pippi_89

9/10 love both names just maybe not together

Oliver Dafydd (we are in Wales so Dafydd is not so strange lol)


----------



## nic18

3 not sure how-to say the second name

Jack James


----------



## pippi_89

nic18 said:


> 3 not sure how-to say the second name

Dafydd (Dav-ith)

3 isn't Jack a short name for James?

Sam Michael


----------



## horseypants

8/10

Fletcher


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Jack Radley


----------



## Cryssie

5/10

Aleksander Joseph.


----------



## Pansy

7/10 - would be 8/10 if spelt the traditional way. 

Henry John


----------



## TheNewMrs

Pansy said:


> 7/10 - would be 8/10 if spelt the traditional way.
> 
> Henry John

5.10..... Ummmm just okay... 

Orion Andrew


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Harrison Daniel


----------



## horseypants

9/10

Rhys


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Callum Rudd


----------



## mordygordy

7/10 don't go much on Rudd love Callum though

Olexei Lachlan


----------



## july2013

5/10.

Lachlan Caleb


----------



## LoolaBear

10/10 for both names individually 5/10 for them together 

Jago Eli


----------



## july2013

7/10.

Isaac Parker


----------



## lovelylaura

6/10 like Isaac but not parker.


Elliot Blair.


----------



## cdngirl

9/10 I like both names.

Maguire George


----------



## LadyMuck80

6/10 Love George and not so keen on Maguire

Rory Angus


----------



## july2013

7/10

Fintan Carter


----------



## TheNewMrs

july2013 said:


> 7/10
> 
> Fintan Carter


4/10

Shay Graham


----------



## nullaby

7/10 I like graham but not shay

Linus Daniel
Eli Daniel


----------



## july2013

Linus Daniel: 5/10. Don't like Linus really.
Eli Daniel: 10/10 Love it

Olsen Alexander


----------



## beanzz

10/10

I love it! Never heard of Olsen being used as a first name before, its nice!


Osiris Cruz


----------



## babyluv82

3/10 i like cruz but Osiris not so much

Landon Carter


----------



## july2013

9/10

Heath Damon


----------



## Squiggy

7/10 (I'd like Damon Heath better)

Keaton Alexander


----------



## TheNewMrs

Squiggy said:


> 7/10 (I'd like Damon Heath better)
> 
> Keaton Alexander

2/10 Keaton is a very local last name where I live. 

Jace Peter


----------



## Varenne

2/10 Jace doesn't sound like a name to me! Sounds like a nickname of Jason, a name I don't like.

Theodore Maxwell


----------



## TheNewMrs

Varenne said:


> 2/10 Jace doesn't sound like a name to me! Sounds like a nickname of Jason, a name I don't like.
> 
> Theodore Maxwell

Thats okay, we don't do nicknames and don't like Jason either. 

2/10 I can't imagine a teenager playing football and his buddies calling "Hey Theodore!"

Micháel Peter (Mee-Hall- Irish for Michael)


----------



## july2013

My cousin is called Theodore 'Teddy'. And it suits him.

10/10. 

Fiachra (fee-cra) James


----------



## TheNewMrs

july2013 said:


> My cousin is called Theodore 'Teddy'. And it suits him.
> 
> 10/10.
> 
> Fiachra (fee-cra) James

10/10 a good ole Irish name! 

Ardhan Graham (AR-DAN)


----------



## july2013

7/10. Not a huge fan of Graham.

Slater William


----------



## nullaby

Micháel Peter - 10/10 I love it! (saw it was skipped)
Slater William - 3/10 Dont like Slater as first, William Slater sounds nice tho.

I love the name Theodore, but its very old fashioned, what about Theo as a first name?

Thinking Theo Daniel or Theo Liam? (Me and OH cannot agree on names so this thread is helping! :))


----------



## Varenne

Yeah Theodore is shortened to Theo or Ted/Teddy mostly.

I had a cat called Theo and he was sometimes "thee" for short.

Theo Daniel: 8/10. I like this
Theo Liam: 3/10. Seems a bit too classic vs trendy and I'm not a fan of Liam


----------



## Jlh23

Sebastian (seb for short)


----------



## TheNewMrs

Jlh23 said:


> Sebastian (seb for short)

1/10 Only because I HATE nicknames. 

I like Seb as a first name though. 

Lorchan (Lor-kan) Peter


----------



## Jlh23

1/10

Albie


----------



## Varenne

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9Qu3iP3RYA


----------



## TheNewMrs

Jlh23 said:


> 1/10
> 
> Albie

0/10

Max Andrew


----------



## Jlh23

0/10

Connor Jack


----------



## pippi_89

9/10 love both names and it flows really well, but Jack is a little overused for me

Dominic Michael


----------



## Eleanor ace

2/10

Pip Alexander


----------



## HearMyPrayers

1/10

Emerson Anthony


----------



## pippi_89

5/10

Benjamin James


----------



## sopho30

9/10 
my brother are benjamin and james ..also jacob..

Alfie james


----------



## Jlh23

10/10
Love it

Ryan Oliver


----------



## michelle8733

8/10

Kaiden Gage


----------



## mordygordy

7/10
Nathaniel Alexei


----------



## HearMyPrayers

4/10 

Nathaniel is so very popular

Davion Lucas


----------



## jogami

6/10 Davion ok love Lucas!

Ryan Mitchell


----------



## HearMyPrayers

6/10 

Ryan is alright Mitchell is too (cousin's son's name is Mitchell) 

Cyrus Elliott


----------



## amytrisha

5/10 not keen on Cyrus as a first name (maybe cos I used to love miley Cyrus ahaha)

Jacoby Jay


----------



## HearMyPrayers

1/10 sorry dont like Jacoby sounds funny 

Keegan Tye


----------



## july2013

10/10

Lucas Wesley


----------



## HearMyPrayers

9/10 love it! 

Silas Dominic


----------



## TheNewMrs

HearMyPrayers said:


> 9/10 love it!
> 
> Silas Dominic


3/10

Odhrán James (Oh-dran)


----------



## HearMyPrayers

2/10 

Kingston Avery


----------



## Eleanor ace

4/10 I like Avery a lot bur not Kingston

Phillipe Gray


----------



## pippi_89

6/10 Phillipe is not for me. Love Gray though!

Luca George


----------



## TheNewMrs

pippi_89 said:


> 6/10 Phillipe is not for me. Love Gray though!
> 
> Luca George

10/10! 

Arlo Stefan


----------



## thosevibes

I LOVE Stefan.

Arlo 6/10
Stefan 9/10



Oliver Jace


----------



## Eleanor ace

5/10

Really like Oliver, not a fan of Jace


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Louis Thomas


----------



## Eleanor ace

8/10
Love Louis and Thomas goes well with it

Sam Alexander


----------



## Varenne

Eleanor ace said:


> 8/10
> Love Louis and Thomas goes well with it
> 
> Sam Alexander

8.5/10 I prefer Samuel, otherwise lovely.

Matthew Verne


----------



## mindgames77

6/10
I like Matthew, just too tradition for my taste, and I'm not a huge fan of Verne.


Cohen James
(Or Cohen Tage)


----------



## july2013

Cohen James: 10/10
Cohen Tage: 9/10.

Lennon Thomas


----------



## hakunamatata

july2013 said:


> Cohen James: 10/10
> Cohen Tage: 9/10.
> 
> Lennon Thomas

Lennon 5/10
Thomas 8/10

Robert Anthony


----------



## Varenne

8.5/10 Classic, nice.

Francis Marwell


----------



## Eleanor ace

8/10
I'm not a fan of Francis really but I think those 2 names together sound really nice!

Tobias Jack


----------



## MrsLemon

10/10 I adore the name Tobias very cute with jack

Austin Theodore


----------



## Varenne

10/10, simply awesome. Love those names

Conrad Maxim


----------



## Boo44

9/10 he sounds like a very strong sort of a boy!

Jack James


----------



## hakunamatata

Jack by itself 7/10 and James by itself 10/10 but together only 5/10, too abrupt sounding to me

James Alexander


----------



## BabyConscious

2/10 - too plain for my taste, plus bad association with James for me.... sorry!

Oberon


----------



## july2013

2/10 sorry!

Colton Oliver


----------



## MUMOF5

5/10 for Colton (sorry, reminds too much of Carlton from The Prince of Bel Air :haha:)

10/10 for Oliver though :thumbup:

Abel James


----------



## july2013

10/10

Wiley Shea


----------



## LoolaBear

5/10 hmm im on the fence with this one so thought i would mark it half way lol.

Hector Collins


----------



## pippi_89

2/10 Sorry, really not a fan!

Elijah Benjamin


----------



## july2013

10/10!

Ezra Scott


----------



## ALISON69

clayton


----------



## pippi_89

Ezra Scott - 9/10 I like it but Ezra always sounds a bit feminine to me (I know it's not!)

Clayton - 3/10 Not a fan sorry :nope:

Dominic Sebastian


----------



## mommybeach

Dominic (LOVE!) Sebastian hmmm not sure...
6/10

Eamon


----------



## july2013

8/10. I like Irish names!

Wilson Croy


----------



## Eleanor ace

7/10

Wilson is cool. I haven't heard Croy before and I'm not sure what I think of it, it could be a grower!

Wilfred Sage


----------



## july2013

6/10. Not a huge fan of Wilfred, but like the nickname possibilities and love Sage!

Tobin McGregor


----------



## xx Emily xx

5/10 on the fence with that one, could grow on me!

Alexander James


----------



## july2013

9/10. Can't fault it really!

Noah Reuben


----------



## BabyDustHopes

7/10

Britain


----------



## onetwothreebp

9/10

Artemis James


----------



## TTCabundle

10/10

LOVE that name!

Harvey James


----------



## july2013

7/10! I like this name!

Orion Mitchell


----------



## TheNewMrs

july2013 said:


> 7/10! I like this name!
> 
> Orion Mitchell


5/10

Xavier Mannex


----------



## pippi_89

1/10 Sorry!

Francis Eyton (Frankie)


----------



## Twinks

july2013 said:


> 9/10. Can't fault it really!
> 
> Noah Reuben

Lol we have such similar taste in names July 2013! I suggested Isla Ruby on the other post and u said 8/10 and these are the two names on our boy's list ha ha! Sooo...
11/10!!! Lol :-D


----------



## littlejenx

Monty Archer


----------



## pippi_89

7/10 I love them both just not sure they work together

I'll try again..........:dohh:

Francis Eyton (Frankie)


----------



## littlejenx

just thought of the middle name quickly-hubbys saying no no! suggestions for a better middle name welcome!
5/10 im afraid although the middle name is unusual how do u prononce it? xx


----------



## pippi_89

Ee-tun. It was my great grandfather's name. Family surname was originally Eyton-Williams but for some reason it got changed to Williams with Eyton as a traditional middle name somewhere along the line.

I really do love Monty and Archer I just like them both as first names!

Monty Benjamin
Archer Harrison


----------



## july2013

Archer Harrison: 10/10!

Alistair Morgan


----------



## amytrisha

9/10 not heard of often but yet a very lovely name :)

Oliver Jacob


----------



## littlejenx

6/10 both nice enough names but the popularity puts me off

Ee-tun is cool i like it x


----------



## nikki2512

7/10
marshall
cole
jenson


----------



## littlejenx

im guessing thats 3 seperate names.........not my taste tbh sorry
out of the 3 i think the nicest is Marshall but just a 4/10 sorry :(

Huxley (middle name tbc im thinking something traditional)


----------



## july2013

5/10

Jameson Cole


----------



## MUMOF5

9/10 for Jameson

6/10 for Cole

Maxwell James


----------



## july2013

10/10

Lucas Tate


----------



## MUMOF5

9/10 Prefer Luca ;) Love Tate!

Not sure if I've already said this one Lincoln Joseph


----------



## july2013

10/10! I really really love it!

Arlo Mark


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Henry Eric


----------



## Wishing_well

4/10. 

Brody Wren


----------



## TheNewMrs

Wishing_well said:


> 4/10.
> 
> Brody Wren

2/10 I know girls called both. 

Luke Peter


----------



## Wishing_well

Didn't realise Brody was a girls name too...

3/10
Far too old for my taste


Rupert Eli


----------



## amytrisha

3/10 love Eli, don't like Rupert..

Oliver Asher


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

amytrisha said:


> 3/10 love Eli, don't like Rupert..
> 
> Oliver Asher

9/10

LOVE both names but think it's a bit odd that they both end in -er.

Walden


----------



## TheNewMrs

BadMamaJAMA said:


> amytrisha said:
> 
> 
> 3/10 love Eli, don't like Rupert..
> 
> Oliver Asher
> 
> 9/10
> 
> LOVE both names but think it's a bit odd that they both end in -er.
> 
> WaldenClick to expand...


1/10 :cry:

Lukas Matthew


----------



## Wishing_well

2/10

Cohen Elijah


----------



## Bartness

5/10 Cohen I like not a huge fan of Elijah.

Brecken Joseph


----------



## daisyday

7/10. I like both those names just not sure together.


Charlie Christopher


----------



## Wishing_well

1/10 sorry. Far too common for me

Rudy Ellis


----------



## Eleanor ace

5/10

I'm feeling Rudy but not Ellis.

Lochlan James


----------



## Wishing_well

4/10

Lochlan is ok but rather Scottish sounding. 

Oscar Reuben 

(Not my name choices btw)


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Hollis Jude


----------



## Wishing_well

8/10 like Jude not sure on Hollis

Jonah Lew


----------



## july2013

7/10. Not sure on Lew.

Callin Phoenix


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Theo


----------



## Wishing_well

8/10. Love Phoenix

Luca Roman

Edit - too slow 
6/10


----------



## july2013

Luca Roman - 10/10.

Linden James.


----------



## Wishing_well

4/10

Nate Dexter


----------



## july2013

8/10. Not sure how they go together..

Jameson Rhett


----------



## Wishing_well

6/10 like Rhett but Jameson is more of a surname

Cohen Joshua


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Parker Samuel


----------



## Wishing_well

9/10

Pip Alexander


----------



## july2013

7/10.

Luca Penn


----------



## littlefishygg

7/10 Luca i LOVE it is in on our list, Penn I am not so sure about.

Santiago


----------



## Wishing_well

2/10

Sawyer Cameron


----------



## pippi_89

1/10 sorry! :nope:
Edit: I was too late :dohh:

Sawyer Cameron - 7/10

Leo Benjamin


----------



## Wishing_well

5/10

Seth roman


----------



## Buttercup2014

8/10
Eli Christian


----------



## Wishing_well

7/10

Jude jett


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10 for Jude :thumbup:

6/10 for Jett, not so keen :nope:

Brody Lincoln


----------



## Eleanor ace

5/10- I really like Lincoln but not keen on Brody.

Rory Alexander


----------



## amytrisha

9/10

Corey James


----------



## Wishing_well

3/10

Fabian Wren


----------



## Button#

7/10 like Fabian, not so keen on Wren for a boy.

Bertram George (nn Bertie)


----------



## Wishing_well

1/10 sorry!

Noah caleb


----------



## pippi_89

3/10 I kind of like Noah but not with Caleb. Sorry :shrug:

Dorian Luca


----------



## Wishing_well

6/10 love Luca not Dorian. 

(No offence taken btw, most of these are random names as I used up our choices ages ago!)

Dexter Tiberius (haha OHs contribution)


----------



## pippi_89

Me too! These are all my names OH said no to! :haha:

5/10 Tiberius is pretty cool but Dexter makes me think of that kids show 'Dexter's Lab' (don't know if you have that where you are!)

Sebastian Apollo


----------



## Mummy2B21

0/10 

Leighton


----------



## Wishing_well

Sebastian Apollo 6/10 
Apollo is pretty cool. 

Leighton 0/10 sorry

Jenson Milo


----------



## pippi_89

6/10 I quite like the name but I work in a school and there is a boy called Leighton who HATES me!!! Kind of puts me off :blush:

Edit: too late! Jenson Milo - 8/10


Llewelyn Aneuron (Lth-ew-el-in [kind of, 'Ll' is hard to descibe phonetically!]) (An-ay-ron)

(going major Welsh there :haha:)


----------



## Wishing_well

6/10. 

Barnaby Ford

(I'm purposely coming up with "weird" names before anyone thinks these are my serious choices ;) )


----------



## pippi_89

9/10 I actually really like that! Ford makes me think of Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy!

Nathaniel Bryn


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

pippi_89 said:


> 9/10 I actually really like that! Ford makes me think of Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy!
> 
> Nathaniel Bryn

Nathaniel Bryn 6/10

Love Nathaniel, but I know a lady named Bryn so I think of it as a girl's name!

Joshua Evan


----------



## Mummy2B21

Wishing_well said:


> Sebastian Apollo 6/10
> Apollo is pretty cool.
> 
> Leighton 0/10 sorry
> 
> Jenson Milo

No need to be sorry it's only a random name lol !


----------



## TheNewMrs

BadMamaJAMA said:


> pippi_89 said:
> 
> 
> 9/10 I actually really like that! Ford makes me think of Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy!
> 
> Nathaniel Bryn
> 
> Nathaniel Bryn 6/10
> 
> Love Nathaniel, but I know a lady named Bryn so I think of it as a girl's name!
> 
> Joshua EvanClick to expand...

9/10!!! 

Max Peter Graham


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Logan James


----------



## july2013

10/10

Jansen Elias


----------



## Wishing_well

9/10
Not sure on Jansen

Asher Tristan


----------



## pippi_89

BadMamaJAMA said:


> Nathaniel Bryn 6/10
> 
> Love Nathaniel, but I know a lady named Bryn so I think of it as a girl's name!
> 
> Joshua Evan

A lot of people say that but it is traditionally a male Welsh name. It's my dad's name!

Asher Tristan - 8/10

Red Lucien (MILs suggestion for ds!!)


----------



## Wishing_well

6/10 actually quite like Red

Nico Jonas


----------



## pippi_89

Really? I think it's bloody awful :rofl:

Nico Jonah - 9/10

Larkspur Blue (her other suggestion!)


----------



## Wishing_well

Haha I think Larkspur blue is pushing it! 2/10

Flynn Jacob


----------



## pippi_89

Definately!

6/10 Love Jacob, not keen on Flynn.

Malachi Jude


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10

Sawyer Cole


----------



## Wishing_well

9/10 love Sawyer 

Colby Fletcher


----------



## july2013

7/10. Love Fletcher!

Tristian Walker


----------



## amytrisha

8/10 love the name Tristan!

Oliver Blake


----------



## Wishing_well

5/10 Oliver is too common for me

Eli Bono (OHs suggestion)


----------



## TheNewMrs

Wishing_well said:


> 5/10 Oliver is too common for me
> 
> Eli Bono (OHs suggestion)

5/10

LOVE Eli, Bono is an arse and I'm embarrassed to share the same nationality as him so nope! 

Jasper Elijah


----------



## Wishing_well

TheNewMrs said:


> Wishing_well said:
> 
> 
> 5/10 Oliver is too common for me
> 
> Eli Bono (OHs suggestion)
> 
> 5/10
> 
> LOVE Eli, Bono is an arse and I'm embarrassed to share the same nationality as him so nope!
> 
> Jasper ElijahClick to expand...

Haha you'll be glad to know he was taking the piss!

6/10 love Elijah but not Jasper

Corey Jackson


----------



## july2013

8/10.

Roan Elijah


----------



## pippi_89

5/10 Like Elijah, not keen on Roan

Benjamin Rhys


----------



## Button#

8/10 not too keen on Rhys but it's ok with Benjamin which I really like.

Eric George


----------



## Sini

2/10 Too English for me!

Rian Charan


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Wyatt James


----------



## amytrisha

8/10

Rowan Kohl


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Colton Leonardo


----------



## amytrisha

9/10

Theo Blaine


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Aaron Dominic


----------



## amytrisha

10/10 strong manly name 

George Kasey


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10 

Finley Eric


----------



## july2013

8/10.

Jameson Wade


----------



## Eleanor ace

1/10

Frederick Sage


----------



## Wishing_well

2/10 don't like Frederick. Sage is ok

Rafferty James


----------



## july2013

10/10 of course. Both names are very special to me!

Jamie Sebastian


----------



## Eleanor ace

9/10- Love Rafferty and James goes well.

Casper John


----------



## Eleanor ace

Ooops, too slow :haha:

5/10- love Sebastian :)


----------



## july2013

Casper John - 9/10.

Nicholson Thomas


----------



## Mummy2B21

8/10

Jesse James


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Andersen Lucas


----------



## pippi_89

Mummy2B21 said:


> 8/10
> 
> Jesse James

Like the train robber?! :wacko:



july2013 said:


> 10/10.
> 
> Andersen Lucas

6/10 I know too many people with the surname Andersen to think of it as a first name. Love Lucas though.

Benjamin Rhys Michael


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Bastian Rhett


----------



## starbaby2404

july2013 said:


> 9/10.
> 
> Bastian Rhett

Bastian Rhett--8/10---I prefer Sebastian, but it's still cute

Gryffin Elias Kohl


----------



## mum22ttc#3

3/10

Arthur James


----------



## LittleMum

10/10

Vinny Mark


----------



## mum22ttc#3

7/10

Noah lee


----------



## july2013

8/10. Love Noah!

Coady Ellison


----------



## crayoncrittle

7/10 - I like Cody better than Coady though.

Ruben Max


----------



## mum22ttc#3

8/10

Zachary John


----------



## LittleMum

5/10

Chase Spencer


----------



## crayoncrittle

7/10


Jake Anthony


----------



## mum22ttc#3

5/10

Maxwell Lucas


----------



## LittleMum

3/10
Frank Reed


----------



## pippi_89

3/10

Zane Emanuel


----------



## mumofone25

7/10 its different but in a good way :) 

Wyatt Samuel


----------



## mum22ttc#3

4/10

Harry George


----------



## july2013

6/10. The names are nice, but together very... royal.

Reuben Chase


----------



## LittleMum

7/10 love chase but not keen on first name

Xavier James


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Coen Heath


----------



## mum22ttc#3

7/10

Lucas James


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Lawson Jack


----------



## Varenne

6/10, it's fine but I'm not crazy about either name.

Bram Eric


----------



## Wishing_well

3/10

Lucian Jude 

July2013 - we have similar taste in names!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

5/10

Jack Nathan


----------



## july2013

9/10. A bit common but very handsome.

Henry Khan


----------



## Wishing_well

4/10 don't really go together

Dexter Rudy


----------



## pippi_89

8/10 Love Lucian, not big on Jude though.
Edit: jumped in in the middle somewhere! Sorry!

Dexter Rudy - 5/10 Not a fan of either name :nope:

Samson Avery


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Marcus James


----------



## Wishing_well

7/10
Love avery but it seems girly to me

Nathaniel (Nate) Brody

Edit- too slow
Marcus James 3/10


----------



## pippi_89

6/10 Love Nathaniel but not keen on Nate as nn

Joshi (Yosh-ee) Lee


----------



## Wishing_well

1/10 sorry! Joshi reminds me of Yoshi in Mario. 

Cameron Lucas


----------



## mum22ttc#3

7/10

Hayden lee


----------



## littlejenx

4/10 sorry just not my taste (although lee is my middle name)

Caspar Rufus


----------



## pippi_89

Wishing_well said:


> 1/10 sorry! Joshi reminds me of Yoshi in Mario.
> 
> Cameron Lucas

No need for sorry! We had to talk my friend out of naming her son that not too long ago :dohh:

Caspar Rufus - 2/10 Sorry :nope:

David Orion


----------



## july2013

8/10.

Oscar Maximillian


----------



## mum22ttc#3

7/10 

Jacob James


----------



## Melydu

Has anyone said Edison? I was going to name my boy Edison Ames (pronouced like James but without the J) but decided to just go with Edison


----------



## Wishing_well

5/10
Don't like Ames but Edison is ok

Cole Wren


----------



## moltal213

Jason Richard 
Adam Christopher
Xandre sed as zandre 
Ethan 
Kevin 
nikhil 
Khumo
Thabiso
Scott 
Oscar 
Nathan 
Jaskson 
Alustair 
Jp 
Dylan 
Mushe 
Nian 
Sohail 
Deon 
Ettiene 
Helmut 
Johan 
Leeland 
George 
I can carry on all night lol


----------



## july2013

Cole Wren - 10/10.

Top 3: Oscar, Jackson and Nathan all get 10/10.

Avery James


----------



## mum22ttc#3

5/10 only because I've only ever heard Avery as a girls name

Rory Nathan


----------



## moltal213

Like nathan 10/10 Rory is different 

Uh ... 
Trevor
Anthony 
Paul 
Guy 
Shaun
Zina 
Kaira 
Calvin 
Bob « lol I'd never name my kid this 
Peter 
Freddy 
Jones 
Edward
Tyron/ Tyrin
Justin 
Nigel 
Steven 
Brad 
Charm 
Kenan 
Jaco 
Hugo 
Franswa 
Damien 
Daniel James 
Jacob 
Leon 
I never run out lol


----------



## pippi_89

I think Damien is the only one I like there 8/10 for that

Is Jones used as a first name? Never heard that one!

Dylan Aled


----------



## babysaa

8/10

Can't decide Gabriel Marco or Marco Gabriel


----------



## mumofone25

I prefer Marco Gabriel but dont care for either name 5/10

Rowen Thomas


----------



## LittleMum

6/10

Vince Xander


----------



## amytrisha

2/10

Lawson Lee


----------



## xjessibabyx

3/10 

Maxwell Scott


----------



## amytrisha

9/10

Troy Pearce


----------



## pippi_89

2/10

Jonas Evan


----------



## amytrisha

8/10

Freddie John


----------



## mumofone25

5/10 dont love or hate it.

Toby


----------



## amytrisha

10/10 love Toby.

Lincoln Kohl


----------



## mum22ttc#3

2/10

Jackson Lucas


----------



## pippi_89

4/10 Love Lucas, not a fan of Jackson

George Samuel


----------



## amytrisha

1/10 reminds me of like a film star or a shop or something o.o

Bryson James


----------



## mum22ttc#3

4/10

Seth James


----------



## pippi_89

amytrisha said:


> 1/10 reminds me of like a film star or a shop or something o.o

Haha it's my brother's name!

Seth James - 9/10 I don't think it's something I'd use but I like it.

Dominic Llewelyn


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Henry jack


----------



## july2013

10/10. Two lovely names but don't think i'd put them together as they're so popular.

Finn Hollis


----------



## Wishing_well

10/10
I'd use it but it would be weird with my daughter - Quinn!

Forrest Cohen


----------



## july2013

Finn and Quinn is a bit rhymey... and Glee-ish! Haha

10/10.

Tobin Dean


----------



## pippi_89

4/10

Hugo Lorenzo


----------



## july2013

4/10. Sorry. I like Hugo, not Lorenzo.

Aric James


----------



## pippi_89

6/10 Like James, not Aric

Benjamin Blue


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Olsen Rhys


----------



## pippi_89

6/10

Jayden Kobra (OHs suggestion)


----------



## july2013

3/10. Oddly, I kinda like Kobra. But hate Jayden.

Grayson Rhett


----------



## pippi_89

5/10 like Grayson don't like Rhett

Steven Robin


----------



## mum22ttc#3

5/10

Louie Oliver


----------



## july2013

7/10. 

Branson Oliver


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Tommy joe


----------



## july2013

5/10.

Calum Weston


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Bailey James


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Radley Wade


----------



## mummy2o

8/10

Ossian James pronounced (Os-ee-an)


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Oliver Cameron


----------



## Eleanor ace

7/10

Clark Sebastian


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Kassian James


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Barry John


----------



## mumofone25

3/10 just not keen on either name 

Asthon Thomas


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Exton William


----------



## Wishing_well

7/10

Ralph Samuel


----------



## july2013

8/10.

Wesley Andersen


----------



## Wishing_well

6/10 not keen on Wesley 

Cohen Sawyer


----------



## mum22ttc#3

3/10

Arthur James


----------



## omgitsashley

4/10

Talan Lawrence


----------



## mummy2o

5/10

Andrew Grover


----------



## mum22ttc#3

4/10

Spencer James


----------



## Eleanor ace

4/10

Sam Alexander


----------



## july2013

7/10.

Sawyer Seán


----------



## littlefishygg

6/10 I like sawyer a lot

Nathaniel (Nate) James


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Andrew Cameron


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Lysander James


----------



## Eleanor ace

7/10

Alistair Fox


----------



## Wishing_well

5/10 like Fox

Indiana Eli


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Franklin Davis


----------



## LucyLake

july2013 said:


> 10/10.
> 
> Franklin Davis

9/10 very stately

Silas Frazier


----------



## july2013

10/10!

Ossian Miles


----------



## Wishing_well

9/10

Apollo Rudy


----------



## xx Emily xx

2/10 not keen sorry

Rohan James


----------



## mum22ttc#3

3/10

Lucas James


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Sorry too slow

7/10 for Rohan James

Lucas James


----------



## Wishing_well

4/10 like Lucas but James is too common

Forrest Wren


----------



## mum22ttc#3

5/10

Henry Marcus


----------



## littlejenx

8/10 
sorry cant think of a name-hence me stalking this thread! 31+1 weeks preg with a boy and need inspiration! x


----------



## Eleanor ace

Felix James


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 love it

Rupert Cameron


----------



## mum22ttc#3

8/10

Arthur Nathan


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Liam Eric


----------



## Wishing_well

2/10 sorry

Sebastian Jesse


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Tadgh (ty-g) Bolton


----------



## mumofone25

5/10 i personally dont like it the names but i do like the uniqueness of them :D

Finley Christopher


----------



## LucyLake

mumofone25 said:


> 5/10 i personally dont like it the names but i do like the uniqueness of them :D
> 
> Finley Christopher

9/10, love nickname Finn

Nathaniel Carter


----------



## mumofone25

LucyLake said:


> mumofone25 said:
> 
> 
> 5/10 i personally dont like it the names but i do like the uniqueness of them :D
> 
> Finley Christopher
> 
> 9/10, love nickname Finn
> 
> Nathaniel CarterClick to expand...

yay, its DS name :D 

8/10 love Nathaniel 

Jacob Thomas


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Caleb Brooke


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Auden Scott


----------



## Wishing_well

8/10

Colby Jett


----------



## july2013

6/10.

Marley Nathaniel


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Noah Kai


----------



## july2013

10/10

Winston Malachy


----------



## pippi_89

6/10 Not big on Winston!

Dante Rhys


----------



## Brz04

6/10

Quinn James 
Parker James


----------



## july2013

10/10 for both!!

Elijah Harrison


----------



## mum22ttc#3

9/10

Xavier Jai


----------



## july2013

9/10. 

Maverick Dean


----------



## Citrine29

1/10

Zarley


----------



## TheNewMrs

Citrine29 said:


> 1/10
> 
> Zarley

0/10 It sounds made up to me. 

Evan Jack


----------



## amytrisha

5/10 love both names but not together sorry

Cameron Troy


----------



## Wishing_well

6/10 not liking Troy

Isaiah Jude


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Jude Warren


----------



## Eleanor ace

5/10. Love Jude.

Claudius Max


----------



## mum22ttc#3

4/10

Dexter lee


----------



## Eleanor ace

8/10

Rory Blake


----------



## Wishing_well

9/10

Blair Byron


----------



## july2013

7/10. Love Blair!

Sawyer Lawson


----------



## pippi_89

3/10

Kai Jameson


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Judson Patrick


----------



## xx Emily xx

5/10

Reuben Eric Cameron


----------



## mum22ttc#3

7/10 love Reuben not sure on the other 2 :)

Xander James


----------



## Eleanor ace

9/10

Julian Felix


----------



## Wishing_well

7/10

Leo Rupert


----------



## tinkerbelle93

8/10 really sweet! 

Freddie Thomas


----------



## mum22ttc#3

8/10

Sebastian Brook


----------



## Wishing_well

6/10 Brook(e) seems more of a girls name 

Harrison Blake


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10

Sawyer Grey


----------



## Wishing_well

9/10 love Sawyer

Cohen Artemis


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Lucas Blake


----------



## Wishing_well

7/10

Jackson George


----------



## july2013

8/10.

Houston Embry


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Tommy Jack


----------



## july2013

6/10. Nice names but not together. Thomas would be better.

Ellison Patrick


----------



## Wishing_well

7/10

Miles Joshua


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Webster Nathaniel


----------



## Varenne

july2013 said:


> 9/10.
> 
> Webster Nathaniel

6/10 It's a bit too dictionary and I can't think of nicknames other than Webs or Webby, but it's interesting!

Orion Kamil


----------



## july2013

6/10.

Cassius Peter


----------



## Wishing_well

6/10

Hugo Jackson


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Percy Hendrix


----------



## littlesteph

7/10


James Conner


----------



## july2013

8/10.

Rex Evrard


----------



## littlesteph

6/10

Kyle Nathen


----------



## BommaMomma

5/10

Silas Black


----------



## littlesteph

5/10

Thomas James


----------



## Mummy2B21

4/10

Charlie Patrick


----------



## july2013

8/10.

Logan Rhett


----------



## Missbx

9/10

Jayden Riley


----------



## BommaMomma

6/10

Sonny Romeo


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Jacob George


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Jameson Coady


----------



## littlejenx

5/10
Heston George


----------



## july2013

7/10.

Dillon Roe


----------



## BommaMomma

2/10 sorry :(

Jackson Alistair


----------



## july2013

9/10

Auden Riley


----------



## Twinks

6/10 like it just not sure how to pronounce Auden :0)

I've just heard this name and really like it! 

Barclay Reuben (bark-lee) :0)


----------



## july2013

Aw-den

10/10! I like it!

Daniel Tobias


----------



## bw9522

8/10

Damon James


----------



## bluejen

9/10 - were you a blur fan?! Damon Albarn and Alex James :) 

William Dawson


----------



## bw9522

bluejen said:


> 9/10 - were you a blur fan?! Damon Albarn and Alex James :)
> 
> William Dawson

no he was due friday 13th so we tweaked damien and demon lol

7/10

zander


----------



## Wishing_well

4/10

Apollo Anderson


----------



## littlesteph

6/10

Cody


----------



## july2013

bw9522 said:


> no he was due friday 13th so we tweaked damien and demon lol
> 
> r

:rofl:. My cousin named her baby Damian _____-Thorne... like Damien Thorn from the Omen!



littlesteph said:


> 6/10
> 
> Cody

10/10.

Griffin Tate


----------



## Varenne

4/10 - Usually my kind of name (unique but solid) but I happen to just not like either in this case. Auden excites me though! (love literary names)

Marwell Stanley


----------



## bigbloomerz

5

unique but not my cup of tea :) 

Austin James


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Cohen Scott


----------



## waiting4damon

I am absolutely rapt over the name Lucian.

Don't know what middle name I would choose though!

<3


----------



## justonexxx

Cohen Scott 7/10 

Theo Jack


----------



## Eleanor ace

7/10

Barney Jude


----------



## tinkerbelle93

5/10- Love Jude but not Barney!! 

Finley Jenson


----------



## mum22ttc#3

9/10

Teddie Scott


----------



## amytrisha

7/10

Finley Blake


----------



## littlesteph

6/10

Scott Adam


----------



## Wishing_well

3/10 bit plain

Blair Jonah


----------



## TheNewMrs

Wishing_well said:


> 3/10 bit plain
> 
> Blair Jonah

4/10 Love Jonah! Not Blair though. 

Rian (Ree-an) Michael Peter (Family names, not my fav choice!)


----------



## Wishing_well

3/10 sorry. Rian seems like a girls name. 

Indiana Ellis


----------



## Varenne

To me, this seems like a girl's name!

Herschel Matthew


----------



## Wishing_well

2/10

Forrest Blake


----------



## july2013

7/10.

Stanton Perry


----------



## Mummy2B21

8/10
Rowan


----------



## littlejenx

7/10
Arthur


----------



## july2013

6/10.

Colton Seán


----------



## Caitie44

5/10 - Love the name Colton though.

Atticus Kent.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

5/10

Harry George


----------



## july2013

6/10.

Harrison Patrick


----------



## mintz

7/10

Ezra


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Cohen Elias


----------



## MelliPaige

8/10 I like Elias a lot!

Austin William


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 love it!

Joseph Eric


----------



## Angelbaby_01

8/10 love Eric

Malan


----------



## Rona6VDoll

4/10 though that's probably a cultural thing, it definitely strikes me as an American name!


----------



## Rona6VDoll

https://nexlson.wissensde.com/1.jpghttps://nexlson.wissensde.com/2.jpghttps://nexlson.wissensde.com/3.jpghttps://nexlson.wissensde.com/4.jpghttps://nexlson.wissensde.com/5.jpg4/10 though that's probably a cultural thing, it definitely strikes me as an American name!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

It's Dutch with French origin! Lol


----------



## AlisaKert

Theodore 10/10


----------



## BommaMomma

8/10 love a Teddy :)

Jackson Gunnar


----------



## mum22ttc#3

7/10

Arthur James


----------



## july2013

7/10.

Auden Seth


----------



## Angelbaby_01

7/10 I like Seth

Keagen


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Phoenix James


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Henry Scott


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Wilson Emmett


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10 I like Emmett not sure about Wilson. Nice together though.

Hugo Cameron


----------



## TheNewMrs

xx Emily xx said:


> 6/10 I like Emmett not sure about Wilson. Nice together though.
> 
> Hugo Cameron

0 Sorry! 

Luca Andre


----------



## Wishing_well

6/10 don't like Andre

Sawyer Lux


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Parker Nathaniel


----------



## TheNewMrs

july2013 said:


> 10/10.
> 
> Parker Nathaniel

5/10 
Love Nathaniel, not Parker though.

Zachery Luca


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Samuel Jameson


----------



## Abycat

4/10 sorry, not a fan of either

Jasper Luke (Luke is dh middle name and my brothers name)


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Stanton Jake


----------



## beanzz

8/10 

Dante Cruz


----------



## july2013

6/10. Love Cruz!

Cassian Seth


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Reuben Eric


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Olin Matthew


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 

Andrew Cameron


----------



## Wishing_well

5/10 bit plain but I like Cameron

Dexter Blake


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Levi Henry


----------



## Wishing_well

8/10

Nico roman


----------



## Eleanor ace

4/10
Garrick Sage


----------



## july2013

8/10. Love Sage!

Ezra Hugo


----------



## TheNewMrs

july2013 said:


> 8/10. Love Sage!
> 
> Ezra Hugo

10/10 :thumbup:

Theo Seth


----------



## Wishing_well

7/10 love Seth. 

Brody Jacob


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Exton Matteo


----------



## BommaMomma

1/10 sorry!

Gauge Thomas


----------



## Aimeewaymee

2/10 sorry reminds me of science class! :S 

Denver Jackson


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Jameson Austin


----------



## BommaMomma

8/10 Jameson rocks.

Cash Prescott


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Harrison Tate


----------



## Eleanor ace

9/10

Felix Fox haha:)


----------



## rachellie19

Eleanor ace said:


> 9/10
> 
> Felix Fox haha:)

7/10 for Felix

How about:
Caden James

Or

Caden Gregory


----------



## july2013

5/10 for both.

Hunter Gage


----------



## BommaMomma

6/10

Jasper Grey


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Sebastian Fox


----------



## BommaMomma

5/10

Byron Ray


----------



## july2013

4/10.

Leighton Reid


----------



## BommaMomma

5/10

Lennox Oberon


----------



## july2013

8/10.

Arion Seth


----------



## BommaMomma

6/10 how do you pronounce the first name? Air EE un or Ah RYE un?

Atticus Brom


----------



## july2013

A-ree-un

5/10. I really like Atticus!

Stanton Jack


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Jack Cameron


----------



## Aimeewaymee

6/10 

Kayleb Jordan


----------



## july2013

8/10. Prefer Caleb.

Nicholson Duke


----------



## Aimeewaymee

True the way I spelt it looks girly. Lol. 
I like Duke. 
8/10

Corby Allen


----------



## mommybritney

7/10

Brodyn Toby


----------



## Mummy Bean

6/10

Douglas Patrick


----------



## july2013

6/10.

Ossian Patrick


----------



## TheNewMrs

july2013 said:


> 6/10.
> 
> Ossian Patrick

O-sigh-an? 

2/10

Xavier Andrew


----------



## BommaMomma

6/10

Forrest Radley


----------



## Mellybelle

6/10

Seth William


----------



## Eleanor ace

9/10

Obadiah Jack


----------



## july2013

TheNewMrs said:


> july2013 said:
> 
> 
> 6/10.
> 
> Ossian Patrick
> 
> O-sigh-an?
> 
> 2/10
> 
> Xavier AndrewClick to expand...

Oss-ee-in



Eleanor ace said:


> 9/10
> 
> Obadiah Jack

5/10.

Indy Oliver


----------



## Eleanor ace

10/10 :)

Luca James


----------



## TheNewMrs

Eleanor ace said:


> 10/10 :)
> 
> Luca James

5/10 

Ezra Jacob


----------



## BommaMomma

8/10 

I love the name Ezra :) first heard it in pretty little liars.

Milo Ronan


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Ezekiel Seán


----------



## BommaMomma

6/10

Levi Wilder


----------



## Sal85uk

7/10

Matthew Alexander


----------



## crayoncrittle

8/10

Ruben James


----------



## MUMOF5

Ruben James 7/10

Brody William


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Lysander Cole


----------



## TTCabundle

10/10! Love the name!



Oliver Quinn


----------



## hans2009

3/10 

Devin James


----------



## july2013

7/10.

Olsen Nathaniel


----------



## Annama

9/10
Olsen is nice and unique. I never pay much attention to middle names because no one actually calls them by it usually....so neutral on Nathaniel.

Harlan


----------



## crayoncrittle

8/10 not a huge fan but I can see it growing on me

Jake Michael


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Jacob Henry


----------



## Eleanor ace

9/10

Julian Jack


----------



## july2013

10/10

Seán Jameson


----------



## Annama

2/10 too common

Chesley


----------



## Eleanor ace

0/10

Luca Sage


----------



## salamander91

6/10 I love Luca but not sure about Sage.

Flynn


----------



## Eleanor ace

8/10

Rupert Blake


----------



## letdoit

7 for Blake ..not a fan of the other one.

Lysander Kymani
Zander Tyler


----------



## Lucy139

4/10
6/10

Rex Henry


----------



## Sal85uk

5 - not sure on Rex but love Henry

Jamie Alexander


----------



## Daniellexoxox

5/10

Joel Channing


----------



## Varenne

3/10 Joel's not something I'd choose and totally unsure on Channing (never heard it before)

Torsten Marvel


----------



## Eleanor ace

1/10

Eddie Logan


----------



## happy days

6/10


Thomas Evan


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Jameson Austin Rhett


----------



## Eleanor ace

3/10

Monty James


----------



## TTCabundle

8/10

Oscar James


----------



## amytrisha

10/10

Frazer Grey


----------



## TTCabundle

10/10

Love Frazer!


----------



## MelliPaige

6/10 don't like frazer but ok with grey as a middle
Leo William


----------



## BommaMomma

5/10

Silas Black


----------



## Mellybelle

7/10, Love Silas but not sure about Black..

Jonah Phoenix


----------



## TTCabundle

10/10 Love it!

Oliver Harrison


----------



## BommaMomma

6/10 love Oliver!

Romeo Giovanni


----------



## Stephsbump2be

8/10 very cute

Elban x


----------



## TheNewMrs

Stephsbump2be said:


> 8/10 very cute
> 
> Elban x

5/10 

Ardan Micah


----------



## Eleanor ace

1/10

Phoenix John


----------



## Mellybelle

9/10

Jasper Archibald


----------



## july2013

6/10. Not a huge fan of Archibald, I've Jasper.

Nathaniel Beau


----------



## amytrisha

10/10 love that. 

Theo John


----------



## Eleanor ace

8/10

Marty Gage


----------



## nic18

2 not keen at all 

Harry Dylan


----------



## letdoit

I love Dylan ...9/10


Maison Alexander


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Auden Seth


----------



## Varenne

letdoit said:


> Maison

House? :haha:


----------



## TheNewMrs

july2013 said:


> 10/10.
> 
> Auden Seth

3/10

Jonas Micah


----------



## BommaMomma

4/10

Rocky Alistair


----------



## july2013

9/10. Actually love it!

Jamie Blue


----------



## Hotszott22

july2013 said:


> 9/10. Actually love it!
> 
> Jamie Blue

5/10. 

Shea Daniel


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Arion James


----------



## TheNewMrs

july2013 said:


> 9/10.
> 
> Arion James

8/10 I like it! 

Falko Micah


----------



## july2013

8/10. Love both names, not together though.

Marco Thomas


----------



## amytrisha

9/10

Quin Lee


----------



## BommaMomma

5/10

Dash Cristobal


----------



## nic18

2 

Harley


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Ellison Jacob


----------



## BommaMomma

1/10 

Theodore Jameson


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Oliver Bromley


----------



## TheNewMrs

july2013 said:


> 10/10.
> 
> Oliver Bromley

5/10

Jacob Michael


----------



## thosevibes

3/10

Levi Grayson


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Aric Isaiah


----------



## redlemonade

9/10

Jude Beau


----------



## july2013

7/10. Love both names, just not together.

Sebastian James


----------



## BommaMomma

7/10

Sonny Black


----------



## littlejenx

1/10

Monty Arthur


----------



## Beauty2

2/10 

Jaxsen


----------



## BommaMomma

8/10

Atticus Theodore


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Jagger William


----------



## BommaMomma

9/10

Wyatt Jameson


----------



## nic18

5

Clyde Jackson


----------



## BommaMomma

1/10

Avery Felix


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Keller Jackson


----------



## Eleanor ace

2/10

Albie Theron


----------



## july2013

6/10. I like Theron.

Jared Samuel


----------



## TheNewMrs

july2013 said:


> 6/10. I like Theron.
> 
> Jared Samuel

3/10

Zephan Jonas


----------



## july2013

8/10. I like it!

Olsen Coady


----------



## Eleanor ace

4/10

Louis Sebastian


----------



## readytoplan

Eleanor ace said:


> 4/10
> 
> Louis Sebastian

7/10, like Louis :)

Max William


----------



## JessicaaJadex

readytoplan said:


> Max William

8/10 love the name Max

Zachary Jae


----------



## mammy2boy

10/10 Zachary (Zac)

Max is our first, Our next is defo Zac

Max&Zac


----------



## july2013

10/10 for both! Lovely together too!

Ellery Jack


----------



## lovemysweetie

6/10

Not my style but a handsome name.

Emerson Grey


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Camden William


----------



## lovemysweetie

9/10

Very nice combo.

Paxton Crew


----------



## nic18

3

Jack Henry


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

10/10 absolutely love it!!!

Stanley John


----------



## MelliPaige

7/10 not my style but I like it. 

Leo Matthew


----------



## JessicaaJadex

9/10 - love the name Leo

Finley Maxwell


----------



## lovemysweetie

9/10 Love!

Asher Boone


----------



## july2013

10/10! Super cute!

Sylvester Jack


----------



## al22003

7/10

Phenix Michael


----------



## wifey29

6/10

William Mark


----------



## Eleanor ace

6/10

Lochi Gage


----------



## july2013

5/10. Really like both names, just not together. Reminds me of locked in cage or something :haha:

Arion Seth


----------



## nic18

7 :) 

alfie James


----------



## july2013

7/10. Cute!

Jasper Indio


----------



## nic18

3, jasper is my mum's dogs name so I always associate it with a dog :haha:! 

Noah Martin?


----------



## july2013

6/10. Not a fan of Martin, love Noah.

Anderson Luke


----------



## MBGibbs

4/10.. I feel Anderson very much to be a surname. I love Rafferty though!
Bentley Oliver..?


----------



## july2013

7/10. Bentley is only ok. Goes well with Oliver though.

Jamie Elijah


----------



## BommaMomma

6/10

Amos Lee


----------



## c.m.c

5/10

Never really heard of Amos before...not sure as its new to me. I Like lee with it 


Finn David James


----------



## july2013

10/10! Love it!

Dominic Presley


----------



## mdclavette

july2013 said:


> 10/10! Love it!
> 
> Dominic Presley

7/10

August Oliver.


----------



## july2013

8/10!

Jarvis Nathaniel


----------



## tinkerbelle93

8/10 Nathaniel is my boys middle name I love it! 

Isaac Louis


----------



## c.m.c

9/10

I love Isaac!!! Fab name!!

Ellis John


----------



## july2013

8/10! Love Ellis but John is a little plain.

Ossian Luke


----------



## littlesteph

4/10

Kyle John

Kyle is a name both me and hubby like, John my hubby likes and was my granddad's name


----------



## amytrisha

9/10

Theodore Jax


----------



## july2013

10/10!

Cohen Lysander


----------



## amytrisha

8/10

Oscar Finley


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Noah Kingston


----------



## amytrisha

10/10 I lovvvve that.

Toby Asher


----------



## july2013

8/10! So cute!

Jackson Boone


----------



## nic18

7 
love Jackson :)

Leo James


----------



## july2013

10/10! Love Leo!

Camden Finley


----------



## nic18

8/10 

Jason Bentley


----------



## july2013

7/10. Jason is cute, Bentley is alright. But I think of the car!

Adrian Winslow


----------



## nic18

7/10 
like Adrian, never heard of winslow :) 

aiden Murray


----------



## amytrisha

7/10 love Aiden, not keen on Murray

Cody Jaxon


----------



## nic18

10/10 love love love that :) 

Tyler Gray


----------



## amytrisha

10/10. Love Tyler and love Gray as a mn! Unique.

Oakley Chase


----------



## july2013

10/10 love it!

Jameson Rhett


----------



## nic18

7/10 not sure on middle name! 

lyle Mason


----------



## july2013

7/10! Love Mason

Austin Silas


----------



## nic18

5 anything with Austin reminds me of Austin powers :haha:!* 

Jace Jackson


----------



## amytrisha

6/10 prefer them on their own

Lincoln Jett


----------



## july2013

9/10! Cute!

Radley Nathaniel


----------



## nic18

5 Radley reminds me of the designer :) 

Max James


----------



## amytrisha

10/10

Grayson James


----------



## nic18

7 
grayson is growing on me! love James :) 

Luke Kyle


----------



## amytrisha

5/10 not together..

Luca Nate


----------



## nic18

5 like Nate not Luca 

peter Mathew


----------



## amytrisha

0/10 too boring for me.

Freddie Lee


----------



## july2013

7/10!

Dalton Rhys


----------



## Mumtodogs

7/10 - like Dalton!!! 

Sandy Swift


----------



## july2013

4/10. Swift is cool, don't like Sandy.

Wilson Andrew


----------



## amytrisha

8/10 really like Wilson. Too many idiots in my family named Andrew :haha:

Weston Jace


----------



## BommaMomma

2/10 sorry! 

Roman Kane


----------



## july2013

7/10! Love Roman!

Harrison Patrick


----------



## kitkez

Ryan Daniel


----------



## kitkez

Oh 7/10 for Harrison :)


----------



## july2013

9/10! Lovely!

Olin Thomas


----------



## Eleanor ace

6/10

Oswin Blake


----------



## BommaMomma

2/10

Jackson Silas


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Jarvis Ellery


----------



## amytrisha

0/10 not my taste!

Rory Kellan


----------



## pearlsandbows

SarahLou372 said:


> 7/10
> Harry James




amytrisha said:


> 0/10 not my taste!
> 
> Rory Kellan

5/10 Rory Iis cute but Kellan reminds me of Sir Ian McKellen! 


Oliver William


----------



## amytrisha

7/10 bit common atm

Bryson Finn


----------



## nic18

3 love finn not Bryson 

Oscar James


----------



## amytrisha

7/10 love Oscar

Dayle Ryder


----------



## july2013

3/10 sorry!

Hunter Isaiah


----------



## nic18

0 hunter is my surname so couldn't have it as a first name! and Isaiah reminds me of religion which I'm not in to either!

Daniel Jace


----------



## amytrisha

8/10

Bailey Warren


----------



## july2013

10/10! Very cute!

Harrison Wade


----------



## amytrisha

9/10

Jude Lawson


----------



## july2013

10/10! Love it! I'm now a Jude Law fan so :thumbup:

Daniel Boone


----------



## amytrisha

Just realised that probably popped in my head cosa Jude Law :rofl:


----------



## amytrisha

3/10 boone looks really weird!

Kade James


----------



## july2013

You sound like my OH! I think it's cool. 

7/10. Like both names, not sure about them together.

Avery Nathaniel


----------



## nic18

0 Avery I think sounds girly, hate nathaniel! 

Greg James


----------



## amytrisha

2/10 not keen 

Rory Dean


----------



## nic18

6 like Rory! dean is to plain 

Caleb Noah


----------



## amytrisha

5/10 love both but not together

Taylor Harrison


----------



## july2013

8/10. Cute!

Noah Riley


----------



## nic18

10 love it !

Jake Spencer


----------



## july2013

10/10! Very cute!

Landen Grey?


----------



## nic18

6 I quite like that :)! 

Jamie aaron


----------



## july2013

9/10. Like that!

Weston Jude


----------



## pearlsandbows

july2013 said:


> 9/10. Like that!
> 
> Weston Jude

8/10 aww this is cute just wouldn't go with my surname! Jude is really growing on me :)

Rocco James


----------



## july2013

10/10! I love Rocco, OH doesn't :(

Logan Atticus


----------



## amytrisha

7/10

Keelan Alexander


----------



## july2013

10/10! Love Keelan!

Arion Thomas


----------



## pearlsandbows

july2013 said:


> 10/10! Love Keelan!
> 
> Arion Thomas

10/10 sooo lovely! Love the spelling Orion too.

Allister William


----------



## amytrisha

8/10

Pheonix Wade


----------



## july2013

9/10, but I'd spell it Phoenix :)

Maximillian Jake


----------



## BommaMomma

0/10 so sorry! I don't like either!

Alistair Black


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Lyndon Seán


----------



## amytrisha

10/10

Kameron Fynn


----------



## july2013

10/10. Although I prefer it with a C.

Emet Rhys


----------



## amytrisha

7/10

Nathan Theo


----------



## july2013

10/10! Cute!

Adrian Wade


----------



## amytrisha

9/10

Jaxon Fraser


----------



## july2013

8/10! 10/10 for Jackson (I have a thing about that spelling, more so than any other :dohh:).

Samuel Winslow


----------



## amytrisha

:haha: I prefer Jaxon think it looks more nameish rather than surnameish iykwim?

6/10 love Samuel though. 

Liam Dale


----------



## july2013

I do. But I'm in to the surnamey type names! :)

7/10. 

Ossian James


----------



## amytrisha

:haha:
3/10 I'm not sure how to pronounce? Oss-ian?

Darwen Leo


----------



## pearlsandbows

amytrisha said:


> :haha:
> 3/10 I'm not sure how to pronounce? Oss-ian?
> 
> Darwen Leo

8/10 cute!

Casper Louie


----------



## amytrisha

7/10

Kian Troy


----------



## july2013

7/10!

Sebastian Flynn


----------



## amytrisha

10/10 little Seb! 

Lloyd Harvey


----------



## RubyRainbows

1/10 - Not a fan, sorry

Maddox Riley


----------



## mommy4

9/10 :) 

Oliver Nash


----------



## xsugarplumx

I'll join!

3/10. Sorry I'm not too fond of either name :(

Bentley Warren


----------



## july2013

7/10. Love Warren, Bentley makes me think of the car but still cute.

Hunter Drew


----------



## amytrisha

5/10 love Hunter. 

Gannon Lee


----------



## july2013

7/10. Nice!

Wesley Nathaniel


----------



## wannabenewmum

july2013 said:


> 7/10. Nice!
> 
> Wesley Nathaniel 5/10
> 
> Devon lee


----------



## pearlsandbows

wannabenewmum said:


> july2013 said:
> 
> 
> 7/10. Nice!
> 
> Wesley Nathaniel 5/10
> 
> Devon lee
> 
> 5/10 with being in the UK I would find it weird naming a baby that when Devon is the other end of the country to where I live & I've got no connections!
> 
> Lennon Antony (nn Lenny)
> xo.Click to expand...


----------



## nic18

0 really dislike it.

lyle jasper


----------



## amytrisha

7/10 love Lyle, not keen on Jasper though

Sawyer James


----------



## LynAnne

8/10 I like it

Alastair Steven Parker


----------



## Loui1001

4/10, not keen on Alastair sorry!!

Rory Gabriel


----------



## pearlsandbows

Loui1001 said:


> 4/10, not keen on Alastair sorry!!
> 
> Rory Gabriel

8/10 really cute

Leo Corben


----------



## july2013

9/10!

Arden Luke


----------



## amytrisha

9/10

Korby Jacob


----------



## july2013

7/10. Love Jacob!

Sawyer Henry


----------



## amytrisha

10/10 maybe I'm biased :D

Theodore Rylan


----------



## july2013

6/10. Love Theodore, Rylan makes me think of that idiot :haha:

Jameson Ash


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

5/10, I really like ash, it's very cute.

Stanley John Patrick


----------



## TheNewMrs

8/10 

Zephan Jacob


----------



## july2013

8/10.

Senan Dominic


----------



## xsugarplumx

6/10

Corey Scott


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

5/10, not my taste but Corey could grow on me, it's pretty cute.

Stanley Leighton.


----------



## HearMyPrayers

4/10 - not fond of Stanley at all 

Domenic Anthony


----------



## BethHx

2 not my style 

Teddy George


----------



## xsugarplumx

1.. teddy makes me think of teddy bear..

Skylar


----------



## BethHx

1 think its girls name 

Maxwell George


----------



## amytrisha

9/10 but theres a singer outa The Wanted called Max George so a little too the same. 

Oscar Finley


----------



## Mini_Me23

2/10 Oscar 
9/10 Finley


Andrew John


----------



## amytrisha

2/10 too boring for me.

Noah Wesley


----------



## july2013

10/10!

Alexander 'Sasha' Wade


----------



## Mini_Me23

8/10 like alexander sasha seems girly to me sorry

Maddox


----------



## HearMyPrayers

7.5! super masculine! 

Christian Joseph


----------



## july2013

7/10

Camden Theo


----------



## HearMyPrayers

10/10 love love love it! 

Sebastian Noah


----------



## july2013

10/10

Avery Nicholas


----------



## HearMyPrayers

9/10

Oliver Thomas


----------



## Mini_Me23

10/10 

Dane


----------



## july2013

8/10!

Elijah Duke


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Ohhh Dane love! 10/10

Rhys Lincoln


----------



## Mini_Me23

Not sure how to pronounce? Rice or Reece? 

If Reece, 10/10 love Lincoln too

Darren


----------



## july2013

6/10

Elijah Duke


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Reece! 

4/10 I knew a kid that was a terror his name was Darren lol 

Silas!


----------



## c.m.c

1/10

Not a fan of silas, sorry just because dan browns book, the da Vinci code, silas was an evil monk


Elijah Cole


----------



## july2013

10/10

Harrison Duke


----------



## c.m.c

9/10

Only because I'm not sure about duke, but Harrison is cool


Tom Alexander


----------



## Mini_Me23

Not a big fan 3/10-Harrison

Ian


----------



## HearMyPrayers

its true the name Silas does have bad oman in books and movies lol. 

Elijah - love it 10/10
Harrison - sweet 7/10

Cyrus


----------



## Mini_Me23

1/10 only because of miley lol

Cyler pronounced(ky)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

1/10 not my taste at all sorry! 

louis joseph


----------



## amytrisha

5/10 don't think it flows great, ok names though :)

Bobby Lee


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

8/10

Jarvis Albert


----------



## HearMyPrayers

3/10 

Landon


----------



## Mini_Me23

10/10 

Cade


----------



## july2013

9/10

Landen Rhett


----------



## pearlsandbows

july2013 said:


> 9/10
> 
> Landen Rhett

5/10

Ciaran Matthew


----------



## july2013

8/10.

Dominic Bryce


----------



## HearMyPrayers

10/10 

love Dominic! 

Lucas Mikel


----------



## Lez2688

8/10 - Really do like Lucas :thumbup:

Callan


----------



## LoolaBear

5/10 neither here nor there, can't decide lol

Archer Jacob


----------



## HearMyPrayers

4/10

Matteo


----------



## BommaMomma

8/10

Romeo Atticus


----------



## Beautiful11

BommaMomma said:


> 8/10
> 
> Romeo Atticus

4/10

Jacob John


----------



## xsugarplumx

5/10

I'm half and half on it, haha.

Alexander Matthew


----------



## amytrisha

7/10

Leeroy Hunter


----------



## july2013

5/10. Love Hunter!

Austin Walker


----------



## amytrisha

7/10

Aiden Theo


----------



## july2013

7/10.

Ezra Lucas


----------



## amytrisha

6/10 not keen on Ezra.

Wayne Gunner


----------



## july2013

5/10, love Gunner, don't like Wayne.

Hudson Paul


----------



## xsugarplumx

Hmmm.. probably 4/10.. 

Ethan


----------



## amytrisha

9/10.

Daley Weston


----------



## july2013

7/10. Love Weston!

Cassius David


----------



## BommaMomma

4/10

Christian Romeo


----------



## HearMyPrayers

10! 

Love Christian! 

Evan Thomas


----------



## july2013

9/10

Samuel August


----------



## pearlsandbows

july2013 said:


> 9/10
> 
> Samuel August

5/10 I always think of August as a girls name but love Samuel! 

Samson Ryan


----------



## susiel88

5/10 like ryan not samson

Joseph Matthew


----------



## BabyDinoMummy

5/10 not my cup of tea im afraid 

Maxwell John


----------



## july2013

8/10. Love Maxwell!

Isaac Beau


----------



## amytrisha

10/10 love it.

Elijah Grayson


----------



## july2013

10/10! Lovely!

Milo Oliver


----------



## amytrisha

5/10 like Oliver but Milo reminds me of the tweenies :dohh:

Jenson Kade


----------



## july2013

:haha:

9/10! Very cute!

Olin James


----------



## BommaMomma

2/10 sorry, just not my style! 

Jax Jameson


----------



## nic18

0 not my taste

Tyler Jack


----------



## BommaMomma

2/10

Silas Gunnar


----------



## xsugarplumx

1/10 

William Andrew


----------



## nic18

5 I like Andrew not William 

jace Isaac


----------



## BabyDinoMummy

5/10 love Isaac not keen on Jace I'm afraid

Maxwell Jonathan Nate... The name we've pretty much chosen for our son


----------



## nic18

7 I like Jonathon and nate :)

Lewis Mathew


----------



## amytrisha

5/10 bit plain for me

Fraser Beau


----------



## nic18

1 Fraser is boring for me, and beau remind me of my dogs mum :haha:! 

Ollie Jacob


----------



## Lucky stars

8-10 love Ollie!

Elliot Jack


----------



## nic18

8 love jack :) 

jaden


----------



## Soon2bemum

7 out 10

My friends little boy is called Jaden

Jude (If it is a boy. I just love it & think it goes nice with his brother Ethan)


----------



## MildPCOS

I have 2 (one that has 3 different spellings) 

Last name is Hendricks

Kaeson Scott 
Kayson Scott
Kason Scott

Chase Scott


----------



## july2013

Jude 10/10

Ooh love Chase, that one gets a 9/10 from me! Other ones get a 6/10.

Stanton Elliott


----------



## Eleanor ace

7/10 I really like Elliot, Stanton is quite cool :).

Rupert Felix


----------



## letdoit

6 for Rupert


Maison Zander


----------



## Beautiful11

2/10 sorry dont like it all that much!

Im thinking of calling our son

Hayden-Lee


----------



## july2013

7/10. Really like Hayden!

Jackson Gray


----------



## Daniellexoxox

5/10

Joel Lloyd


----------



## nic18

5 I like Lloyd!

Liam Joe


----------



## amytrisha

9/10

Corey James


----------



## nic18

7 love James 
Oscar Jamie


----------



## pearlsandbows

nic18 said:


> 7 love James
> Oscar Jamie

5/10 Love Jamie but Oscar is a cat's name to me! 

Vinnie George


----------



## nic18

3 like George as a middle name 
Noah Lee


----------



## xsugarplumx

10/10 Love it!


Lucas Gavin


----------



## Andrea28

6/10

Lincoln Redd


----------



## Andrea28

6/10

Lincoln Redd

Ooops dont know why it posted twice


----------



## nic18

3 not really my taste 

Caleb Oakley


----------



## amytrisha

9/10

Kamryn Ward


----------



## BabyDinoMummy

8/10 really like it

Dexter Flynn


----------



## amytrisha

10/10.

Bailey George


----------



## BabyDinoMummy

7/10

Jayden Joshua


----------



## amytrisha

8/10.

Finley Oscar


----------



## nic18

10/10 

Oscar Jacob


----------



## amytrisha

10/10

Freddie Jack


----------



## nic18

10/10

Harry Jack


----------



## amytrisha

10/10 I love that, I'm really starting to like Jack!

Lucas David


----------



## nic18

7 I like Lucas :) 

Lyle?


----------



## Eleanor ace

7/10

Grayson Blake


----------



## AngelofTroy

5/10 it flows well but too American for my taste. 

Casper James


----------



## nic18

6 I love James :)! 

Freddie Archie


----------



## BabyDinoMummy

5/10 love both names but don't think two -ie ending names flow well

Caelan James (Gaelic/Irish name, and I'm half Irish)


----------



## nic18

10 love both they names! 

callum


----------



## amytrisha

3/10 

Conor Lincoln


----------



## nic18

4 don't like Lincoln, I think it's very American. 

Ollie James


----------



## amytrisha

9/10

Mason Kane


----------



## navywag

6/10, like mason not sure on kane

issac james


----------



## amytrisha

8/10, I'd spell it Isaac.

Leeroy Jaxon


----------



## littlejenx

4/10

Monty Jacob


----------



## nic18

5 not keen on Monty 

joey Alexander


----------



## BommaMomma

5/10

Nikko Roman


----------



## Graceisace

love Roman but Nikko is not a fave 7/10 for overall, but Roman gets a 10/10

Rory Isaac


----------



## BabyDinoMummy

5/10

Kian Ryan


----------



## amytrisha

6/10 Love both names but don't think they flow together.

Liam Jaxon


----------



## Graceisace

4/10
first name is ok, hate the second name

Noah William


----------



## nic18

5 love Noah 

Daniel Jackson


----------



## BommaMomma

2/10

Theodore Christian


----------



## Daniellexoxox

3/10

Harrison Joe


----------



## Ruby2013

8/10

Charlie Jack


----------



## nic18

10

Lyle Archie


----------



## BabyDinoMummy

8/10

Kylan John


----------



## HearMyPrayers

4/10

Isaac


----------



## nic18

6 

Harrison


----------



## amytrisha

9/10

Sawyer Miles


----------



## nic18

0 not my taste at all
Noah Carson


----------



## amytrisha

6/10 love Noah

Lincoln Jett


----------



## nic18

5 like jett

Kayden


----------



## Pinga

5/10

Ruben Phoenix


----------



## nic18

4 

Leo Andrew


----------



## amytrisha

5/10 A bit plain, not keen on Andrew.

Theo Finn.


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10 If I had a little boy I would like

Joseph James Martin :cloud9:


----------



## nic18

4 like James :)

Blair


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10

Jack


----------



## nic18

10 love jack!

Freddie


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Benjamin


----------



## nic18

3 

archie Jack


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Archie is nice, my cat also named Archie.. hehe :cloud9:

Gary Mark


----------



## BabyDinoMummy

5 nice but I can't imagine on a baby :( 

Kian Oliver


----------



## SarahLou372

5 im not sure about kian myself but 10/10 for oliver I love it :cloud9:

Charlie


----------



## nic18

10 

Harry


----------



## SarahLou372

9

Joshua Luke


----------



## nic18

8 love that!

Andrew James


----------



## SarahLou372

9 this is really nice! :cloud9:

Kyle


----------



## nic18

10 love Kyle :) 

Lyle


----------



## SarahLou372

8

Craig


----------



## nic18

2 just to plain for me. 

bobby


----------



## amytrisha

7/10

Jaxon James


----------



## SarahLou372

6

Owen


----------



## nic18

7

Klay


----------



## amytrisha

10/10 but I'd use Clay

Lawson


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Rhys


----------



## nic18

8 but spelt Reece 

Oscar


----------



## SarahLou372

4 sorry im not sure about this one

Ryan


----------



## nic18

10 

Aaron Kane


----------



## BabyDinoMummy

7/10 nice but not too my taste :) 

Kylan Noah (Kye-Lan, it's Irish)


----------



## nic18

10 absolutley love it:) 

I'm running out of names :haha:!

Connor


----------



## BabyDinoMummy

10/10 it was on my list!

Ardan Max (another Irish name, said as it's seen)


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Thomas


----------



## nic18

8 nice and simple:) 

Dylan


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Harrison


----------



## nic18

6 not to sure on this

niall


----------



## Honeybumbum

4/10 Not one of my favorite names, but I like the spelling

Jayden Donald


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Logan


----------



## nic18

10

aiden


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Daniel


----------



## nic18

10
Jason


----------



## amytrisha

3/10

Toby Jacob


----------



## Graceisace

Love Toby, hate Jacob! 5/10
Finley Isaac


----------



## nic18

7 like Finlay, not Isaac 

Jake


----------



## amytrisha

9/10 prefer Jacob with Jake as nn :)

Oliver Lee


----------



## nic18

10 love Oliver 

Calvin


----------



## july2013

7/10. Like the name, hate the meaning. Then again my sons names mean 'abundance, crooked nose' :haha:

Lincoln Wade


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10 Im not sure about this one

Andrew


----------



## nic18

10


Fraser


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Ivor/Ivan


----------



## nic18

3 

Samuel


----------



## SarahLou372

4/10 

Logan Jack


----------



## nic18

10

James


----------



## SarahLou372

10! I like James for a middle name

Noah Daniel


----------



## nic18

10

Kai


----------



## SarahLou372

5

Alexander


----------



## nic18

1

aiden


----------



## wannabemomy37

3/10 it's just ok to me

Jenson Thomas


----------



## nic18

4 quite like Jenson :) 

Oakley


----------



## july2013

9/10

Knoxx Robert


----------



## amytrisha

9/10 I like Knoxx, not sure the mn flows perfectly but both nice.

Preston Cole


----------



## nic18

5 I like cole 

Flynn


----------



## Mellybelle

8/10

Caleb Archie


----------



## amytrisha

10/10

Coby George


----------



## CharlWhite

8/10

Sol


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10

Harrison James


----------



## mysteriouseye

7/10 I like them together and like james :)

Darien Leo


----------



## nic18

7

Ollie


----------



## Eleanor ace

9/10

Oswald George


----------



## nic18

3

Samuel


----------



## SarahLou372

4/10

Logan Thomas


----------



## amytrisha

9/10

Theodore


----------



## july2013

10/10

Aidan Clarke


----------



## nic18

7

riley


----------



## july2013

8/10.

Jamie Elias


----------



## nic18

10

Harry Jack


----------



## july2013

8/10. A little common but very cute!

Charlie Olsen


----------



## nic18

9 love Charlie! 

Ollie Finn


----------



## july2013

9/10! Cute!

Landen Lawrence


----------



## Mellybelle

8/10

Caleb Sebastian


----------



## nic18

7

Gregor


----------



## SarahLou372

4/10 not my taste

Benjamin Elliot


----------



## july2013

10/10

Carter Mason


----------



## nic18

8 

Zach


----------



## july2013

9/10. Handsome!

Ezra Lucas


----------



## littlejenx

8 out of 10
Myles Louis (nickname mylo)


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Oliver


----------



## nic18

3 

Chris


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10 Im sort of neutral about this one im not sure :dohh:

Alfie Jack


----------



## momma 2 be

Camden Blaze


----------



## nic18

sounds like a fire in camden in England. 0

Heston


----------



## july2013

5/10.. Really not sure about this one!

Sheeran Jack


----------



## nic18

I'm not sure about Heston either :haha:!

7

Charlie


----------



## nic18

I'm not sure about Heston either :haha:!

7

Charlie


----------



## july2013

8/10

Harrison Daniel


----------



## nic18

8 Harrison is growing on me:)

Mathew James


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10 

Anthony


----------



## july2013

4/10. Not a huge fan tbh. Don't hate it, it's just boring.

Silas Rhett


----------



## SarahLou372

3/10 sorry its not my taste 

Max


----------



## july2013

10/10

Charlie Sebastian


----------



## wannabemomy37

Charlie - 3/10 Sebastian 6/10

Jarrett Thomas


----------



## july2013

10/10! Cute!

Ethaniel James


----------



## Amwk 2to3

9/10 
I like ethaniel it's different 

Cason jack


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10 

Liam


----------



## nic18

8

Shaun


----------



## mordygordy

9
Koen Lachlan


----------



## july2013

10/10

Mason Ferris


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Alexander


----------



## nic18

2 not my taste

Ross


----------



## Eleanor ace

6/10

Rory Sage


----------



## Kmb007

7/10, I like Rory, but for a girl's nickname (Aurora) :)


Noah Erik


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Knox Andrew


----------



## Lkg

5/10
Luca James


----------



## wannabemomy37

6/10 much prefer Lucas

Hudson


----------



## Kmb007

4

Aadyn Charles


----------



## nic18

8 

Corey


----------



## july2013

7/10. Prefer Cory though.

Jarvis Elijah


----------



## midg08

Jarvis is interesting- I know it as a last name. 
7/10
(Love Elijah) 

Keegan Joseph


----------



## nic18

I know Keegan as a last name but quite like it as a fn:)
8

Thomas


----------



## Ruby2013

6/10
Eli Jacob


----------



## nic18

4

Tyler


----------



## Ruby2013

4
Jack


----------



## Kmb007

8

Finn


----------



## babypeanut25

7
It's not for everyone but I love my son's name haha so. ..

Kallen {Kal-en}


----------



## midg08

Kallen- 8


Asher


----------



## nic18

6

Dylan James


----------



## Ruby2013

9

Kian Joseph


----------



## nic18

9

Gary


----------



## Eleanor ace

1/10

Arthur


----------



## nic18

2 

Harry


----------



## july2013

8/10. Nice but very common!

Luca Jameson


----------



## nic18

8

Steven


----------



## Ruby2013

3
Oakley


----------



## july2013

10/10

Keelan Drew


----------



## july2013

.


----------



## Ruby2013

6

Toby


----------



## midg08

5

Layken ( or any of the similar forms of lakin)


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10 Not sure about this one.... 

Daniel 

And nic18 for Gary in an earlier post 10/10 its my OH's name :cloud9:


----------



## katestar53

5/10 very traditional

Hunter Scott


----------



## Ruby2013

7
I quite like hunter but not Scott

Marley Thomas


----------



## xsugarplumx

1

Roland Xavier


----------



## july2013

3/10. Not a fan, sorry!

Conrad Spencer


----------



## Ruby2013

2

Archie


----------



## Eleanor ace

7/10

Felix


----------



## Ruby2013

5

Jamie


----------



## july2013

10/10

Nathaniel James


----------



## nic18

5 
Jason


----------



## Ruby2013

3
Zachary James


----------



## Mumtodogs

6, love the first name!

Connall Swift


----------



## Ruby2013

2
Not keen it sounds like a made up name

Jacob Thomas


----------



## amytrisha

9/10.

Bailey James


----------



## july2013

8/10

Jansen William


----------



## Ruby2013

7
I love it spelt Jenson

Ryan


----------



## amytrisha

4/10.

Freddie John


----------



## wannabemomy37

8/10 would love it much better if full name was Frederick John

Xavier Edwin :cloud9:


----------



## amytrisha

7/10 

Finn Parker


----------



## july2013

10/10!

Hunter Boone


----------



## BommaMomma

5/10

Like Hunter!

Silas Black


----------



## july2013

9/10

Everett Mitchell


----------



## midg08

7

Mason??


----------



## Ruby2013

8/10
Lewis Riley


----------



## MUMOF5

6/10

Abel James


----------



## july2013

10/10

Oscar Elias


----------



## Kiki1993

9/10
LOVE Oscar (would have been our name but OH sister named their son oscar!) and not as keen on middle but think it will grow on me!

Logan James


----------



## july2013

10/10!

Jameson Isaac


----------



## proudparent88

5/10 Just not crazy about it. Just me I guess.

Matthew Zane


----------



## Ruby2013

8
Theo Ryder


----------



## cherrylips100

8/10 Theo is nice, Ryder too trendy for men
Bobby Finn


----------



## cherrylips100

Me*


----------



## Ruby2013

8/10
Love bobby and I like Finn, but there 2 names I wouldn't put together, iykwim!?

Callum Thomas


----------



## pearlsandbows

Ruby2013 said:


> 8/10
> Love bobby and I like Finn, but there 2 names I wouldn't put together, iykwim!?
> 
> Callum Thomas

7/10 I feel like I know a lot of Callums & it puts me off! 

Robin George


----------



## MnGmakes3

3

Adam Nicholas


----------



## StrawBerry2

Adam 5/10 ...just not my cup of tea sorry

Nicholas 10/10 love it!

Victor Daniel


----------



## nic18

5

jack Lloyd


----------



## MnGmakes3

4, sorry not a fan of Lloyd at all.


Ethan Dominick


----------



## pearlsandbows

MnGmakes3 said:


> 4, sorry not a fan of Lloyd at all.
> 
> 
> Ethan Dominick

Not sure on the K on the end, without this is 10 for me! 

Calvin Jack


----------



## nic18

8

Ethan


----------



## MnGmakes3

10

Trevor


----------



## july2013

6/10

Fenton Wade


----------



## nic18

5

kai


----------



## Clairikins

nic18 said:


> 5
> 
> kai

5/10 

Arthur Michael


----------



## nic18

2

Kayden


----------



## Kiki1993

9/10 I like the spelling of it compared to caiden x

Harley James 
Hunter James
Parker James
Ryder James

(toying with unusual names but not freaky names)


----------



## LittleMum

7, 3, 2, 2 in that order

Oscar Reed


----------



## teekay22

3/10

1.Niall
2.Sage


----------



## nic18

2,0

Aaron


----------



## pearlsandbows

nic18 said:


> 2,0
> 
> Aaron

8

Ashton


----------



## Mummymoo_x

Thought I'd join in- hope I'm doing it right :)


Ashton 7/10


Zachary Christopher


----------



## pearlsandbows

Mummymoo_x said:


> Thought I'd join in- hope I'm doing it right :)
> 
> 
> Ashton 7/10
> 
> 
> Zachary Christopher

Yep you did it just right! Wow you don't have long to go congrats & good luck! 

Zachary Christopher 10/10 really lovely

Noah William


----------



## Mummymoo_x

pearlsandbows said:


> Mummymoo_x said:
> 
> 
> Thought I'd join in- hope I'm doing it right :)
> 
> 
> Ashton 7/10
> 
> 
> Zachary Christopher
> 
> Yep you did it just right! Wow you don't have long to go congrats & good luck!
> 
> Zachary Christopher 10/10 really lovely
> 
> Noah WilliamClick to expand...

thankyou! :) x

Noah William 9/10

Carl Lewis


----------



## pearlsandbows

Carl Lewis 6/10
Don't know why but I find it hard to imagine a baby called Carl!

Deon


----------



## nic18

3
Samuel


----------



## Eleanor ace

9/10

Rex


----------



## Mummymoo_x

7/10

Benjamin Samuel


----------



## nic18

2 

Evan


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Evan - 7/10



...Ryland?


----------



## Mummymoo_x

3/10 

Lewis Christopher


----------



## xxxjessxxx

5/10 like lewis, not Christopher sorry.

Bodhi?


----------



## Mummymoo_x

Like body? 
2/10 

Corey


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Mummymoo_x said:


> Like body?
> 2/10
> 
> Corey


no like bow-dee, I sort of like it but not sure of it completely.



9/10 LOVE Corey



Sonny?


----------



## Mummymoo_x

Like Brodie without the R? If so 7/10 :)

Sonny 8/10

Thierry


----------



## MnGmakes3

0 reminds me of "theory".. sorry


Gavin


----------



## Mummymoo_x

4/10

Evan


----------



## nic18

9

Riley


----------



## Mummymoo_x

9/10

Stanley James


----------



## LittleMum

10/10

Matthew Paul


----------



## Mummymoo_x

6/10

Steven Joe


----------



## pearlsandbows

Mummymoo_x said:


> 6/10
> 
> Steven Joe

7/10

Jonah


----------



## Mummymoo_x

9/10

Reuben


----------



## StrawBerry2

8/10

Victor Gabriel


----------



## Mummymoo_x

3/10

Taylor


----------



## StrawBerry2

4/10 ...Elizabeth Taylor comes to mind...not good for a boy.

Daniel André


----------



## Mummymoo_x

9/10

Perry


----------



## Ruby2013

2/10
Max Tayor


----------



## Mummymoo_x

9/10 love Max. Not sure on Tayor

Toby


----------



## Eleanor ace

10/10

Rory


----------



## Mummymoo_x

10/10

Ronnie


----------



## Kmb007

2/10

Rhys (Reese)


----------



## Mummymoo_x

6/10

Devontae


----------



## Kmb007

0/10, sorry. 

Easton


----------



## Mummymoo_x

3/10

Beau


----------



## xxxjessxxx

9/10 I love this name but OH doesn't.


Heres one people will either love or hate. I love the way it sounds, but the meaning? not so sure :/


....Riot / Ryatt?


----------



## Mummymoo_x

8/10

Kian Joe


----------



## Lisa429

2/10

Never heard it and not sure how to pronounce it. That right there could be an issue in the future. 

August Patrick


----------



## Kmb007

3/10

Samson James


----------



## nic18

1 love James but hate Samson

Dylan


----------



## BommaMomma

2/10

Atticus Flynn


----------



## Mummymoo_x

2/10 like Flynn never heard of Atticus.

Logan John


----------



## Kmb007

4/10

Zachariah


----------



## Mummymoo_x

8/10

John Paul


----------



## nic18

2 to plain. 

Anthony


----------



## Mummymoo_x

4/10

Elijah


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

7/10 I really like it but worry it's becoming a bit overused; there are two in my sons class at nursery. 

Walter


----------



## BommaMomma

2/10

I love older style names, that's just not my fave. Sorry!

Penn Bradley


----------



## MUMOF5

2/10 not a fan of penn sorry...

Brody Lincoln


----------



## Pinga

Albie Gryfon

3/10


----------



## Mummymoo_x

3/10 never heard it before.

Maddox


----------



## Ruby2013

3/10
Zachary Joseph 
Zack for short :)


----------



## Mummymoo_x

10/10 - thinking of using Zachary if my LO is a boy! 

Jackson


----------



## Ruby2013

Aww I love zachary with zack for short sooo cute!

Jackson 3/10 im not keen only cos its my friends surname and it kind of puts me off

Harvey Luca


----------



## nic18

6

Lucas James


----------



## Ruby2013

8

Reece Taylor


----------



## Mummymoo_x

6/10

Roman Luke


----------



## navywag

teddy james


----------



## Mummymoo_x

9/10

Luca Rio


----------



## Ruby2013

8/10
Theo Jacob


----------



## Mummymoo_x

9/10

Harley


----------



## LittleMum

7/10

Morris


----------



## Ruby2013

1/10

Oakley Harrison


----------



## Mummymoo_x

9/10

Lane Michael


----------



## Ruby2013

2/10

Alfie Tobias


----------



## Mummymoo_x

9/10

Tyron William


----------



## Ruby2013

7/10

Jett


----------



## Mummymoo_x

8/10

Kaylum Joe


----------



## Ruby2013

9

Kian james


----------



## Mummymoo_x

7/10

Theo Andrew


----------



## Ruby2013

7/10
Robbie Lee


----------



## BethHx

1 not my cuppa tea

Joseph George


----------



## Ruby2013

3/10 

Oakley James


----------



## Mummymoo_x

7/10

Fabian


----------



## nic18

10 love it!

Caleb


----------



## Mummymoo_x

8/10

Milo


----------



## LittleMum

10

Chase Spencer


----------



## Ruby2013

7/10

Finley Jack


----------



## Mummymoo_x

10/10

Patrick/Patch


----------



## Ruby2013

2/10
Not my style sorry 

Leo


----------



## Mummymoo_x

9/10 love Leo even though it reminds me of the star sign haha. 

Jonah Christopher ? Or does it rhyme too much?


----------



## Kmb007

8/10

Maxwell Dean


----------



## Eleanor ace

4/10

Arthur Sage


----------



## Mummymoo_x

7/10... not sure on Sage, seems to be popular on this site though :)

Conrad Joe


----------



## MUMOF5

[QUOTE Conrad Joe[/QUOTE]

7/10

Love Joe, not so sure on Conrad

Benson Flynn


----------



## Mummymoo_x

6/10

Leon


----------



## Megloves

8/10, cute, but i think it depends on the middle name put with it.

Killian Tate


----------



## missbiglips

Valentino <3 Vitaly


----------



## nic18

0 not my taste

bleu cooper


----------



## MnGmakes3

0, I dint think anyone should be named a color, sorry


Cole Adam


----------



## nic18

5 

Lyle Archie


----------



## Megloves

6/10, not quite my taste but i see the appeal if that makes sense?

Killian Tate


----------



## nic18

5 

Aston


----------



## MelliPaige

6/10
Leo Matthew


----------



## Megloves

10/10 LOVE IT. 

Colt Levi


----------



## bump#1

4/10

Jaxon Avery


----------



## Megloves

6/10

Lee Emmett


----------



## MaisyMay

7/2

Aspen James


----------



## navywag

7/10
teddy james


----------



## BlaireUK

8/10 (love Teddy!) 

Caleb George


----------



## BabyConscious

6/10 Caleb is fine but I really dislike traditional names like George

Ronan Cullyn (then one syllable surname)


----------



## faith82

7/10

Corey Ethan


----------



## Juliekatb

6 or 7. I like both names just not sure if I like them together? 

Sawyer Lee


----------



## Megloves

10/10! I actually was toying around with it as a possibility for my baby, for either gender really... :blush:

Nathaniel Tate


----------



## bump#1

5/10 I like Tate

Evan Blake


----------



## Mimzy3

3/10

Lucius


----------



## nic18

0 reminds me of Harry potter

Maxwell


----------



## bump#1

3/10 I see Max as a dogs name

Elijah James


----------



## sophiedaphne

Not a huge fan of either, but I don't think it's a bad name. 6/10.

Kieran Alexander


----------



## StrawBerry2

9/10 Lovely names.

Victor Gabriel &#9825;


----------



## AEM1803

7/10

Hayden Ronald


----------



## BlaireUK

AEM1803 said:


> 7/10
> 
> Hayden Ronald

6/10 - I like Hayden, not taken by Ronald or them together. 

Stanley Alan


----------



## Rainbow gems

5/10 everytime i hear Stanley i think of cutlery sorry

Luca


----------



## BommaMomma

10/10

Rocky Alistair


----------



## 2have4kids

6/10 Rocky's not my fav but love Alistair!!!

Kayden Shay


----------



## nic18

8 

Sean


----------



## KelWin

7/10

Nuitari (noo-tah-ree)


----------



## nic18

4

Lewis James


----------



## katherinegrey

9

Matthew Joseph


----------



## amytrisha

5/10

Carson Myles


----------



## bump#1

6/10 Big fan on Myles


Oscar James


----------



## BlaireUK

bump#1 said:


> 6/10 Big fan on Myles
> 
> 
> Oscar James

9/10 :thumbup: :winkwink: 

Harris Coen


----------



## bump#1

5/10

Logan Thomas


----------



## Pink1981

9/10 Love Logan!

Bailey


----------



## KelWin

8/10. Bailey is my cousin's name 

Delaney Jackson


----------



## Lemonflower

5/10 - Delaney reminds me of an Irish bar in our town, I like Jackson though.

Cameron Douglas


----------



## LoolaBear

5/10 I neither like nor dislike so gave it a mid range score lol

Archer Colin


----------



## Mummymoo_x

Max


----------



## BlaireUK

9/10 - I think Max is a very cool name :thumbup: 

Sebastian Tom


----------



## jenmcn1

Really like that name!! 8/10

Joshua James
Josiah James


----------



## bump#1

1/10 one of those names that goes through me. 

Noel Matthew


----------



## navywag

3/10 noel just makes me think of noel edmunds and mr blobby :-s, matthew is nice though

cohen james


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Danny Mark


----------



## katestar53

3/10 Sorry but don't lint that combination :( 

Hunter Scott


----------



## SarahLou372

4/10

Daniel Joseph


----------



## Caitie44

6/10 - Seems common, but a classic name.

Silas Camden


----------



## bump#1

5/10 I like it but its not a name i'd ever choose. Strong name though.

Ethan Tate


----------



## nic18

6

Kingston


----------



## SarahLou372

4/10

Owen


----------



## bump#1

4/10


Theo James


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Harry Mark :cloud9:


----------



## BlaireUK

7/10

Lewis George


----------



## MUMOF5

BlaireUK said:


> Lewis George

5/10 for Lewis but 10/10 for George 

Louie Jake


----------



## nic18

3

Kieran


----------



## bumpy121

5/10 (i think thats just because it's soooo common over here) :p

Caiden Thomas :)


----------



## nic18

7

Dylan Finlay


----------



## MUMOF5

2

Max william


----------



## bananabump

9/10 Love Max William

Eddie Norman


----------



## Mummymoo_x

6/10
Corey Mason


----------



## SisterRose

7/10

Caleb Jack


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Jayden


----------



## MUMOF5

5/10

Abel


----------



## Mummymoo_x

2/10
Russell


----------



## MUMOF5

1/10 

Theodore (Teddy)


----------



## Mummymoo_x

3/10 for Theodore but 7/10 for Teddy. But prefer Ted! Lol. 

Jahred


----------



## BlaireUK

7/10 - I prefer it spelt Jared. 

Leo John


----------



## SarahLou372

4/10 Its not quite me taste 

Noah Andrew


----------



## Mummymoo_x

6/10 like Noah, Andrew's ok not keen on them together.

Craig


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Thomas Michael


----------



## emyandpotato

6/10

Jasper Felix


----------



## bananabump

5/10

Dylan Stanley


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 I like this :thumbup:

Jacob Harry


----------



## Lkg

10/10
Reuben James


----------



## Mummymoo_x

10/10

Dominic Harrison


----------



## LoolaBear

3/10 both nice names but something feels 'off' when i say it out loud.

Archer Colin


----------



## bump#1

7/10

Oscar William


----------



## jenmcn1

7/10

Emmett James


----------



## lovebabyhopes

9/10

Madden Oliver


----------



## bananabump

5/10

Leo William


----------



## Mummymoo_x

6/10
Liam Oscar


----------



## Megloves

5/10, LOVE Liam, but I cant seem to get on the Oscar train...

Jaxon William


----------



## LittleSesame

6/10 - Prefer Jackson in its classic spelling. 

Silas Dean


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10

Cory James


----------



## Megloves

10/10 I really really like it!

Preston Colt


----------



## LittleSesame

9/10
Love both names just 1 point off cause I would switch it around to Colt Preston.

Shiloh George


----------



## JeanJean

5/10 

Blax


----------



## nic18

0

Jason


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10 its also my dads name :haha:

Ethan Thomas


----------



## nic18

7

Evan Cody


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Jack


----------



## nic18

10

Harry


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10 Harry is one of my favourites :cloud9:

Kyle


----------



## nic18

10 love this! We're changing it a bit and calling our boy Lyle :)

Aiden Noah


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10... And Noah is one my favourites :cloud9:

Oliver William


----------



## nic18

2 it's to traditional for me!

Steven


----------



## bananabump

4/10 It's a bit too grown up, if you know what I mean. 

Henry Thomas


----------



## nic18

4 Henry reminds me of the Hoover!

Jacob Noah


----------



## bananabump

7/10

Dylan Arthur


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Archie


----------



## JeanJean

2/10 makes me think of the comic book 

Matty


----------



## bump#1

1/10 bit boring for me

Dylan Thomas


----------



## bananabump

10/10 It's on our list Jade! Haha

Freddie James


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10 

Logan Alexander


----------



## MUMOF5

9/10 for Logan 5/10 for Alexander

Finn


----------



## StrawBerry2

5/10 Just not my taste. 

Daniel Christian &#9825;


----------



## nic18

5 love Daniel :)

Alexander Ray


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Noah James :cloud9:


----------



## BlaireUK

8/10 - love Noah :thumbup: 

Theo Max


----------



## bananabump

7/10 love them both, just not sure if they go together.

Henry James


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 - My OH like Henry but im not sure about it :haha:

Harrison Matthew


----------



## BommaMomma

9/10

Romeo Hudson


----------



## bump#1

2/10 to out there for me

Oscar Scott


----------



## BlaireUK

10/10 - my sons exact name :thumbup: 

Leo Evan


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Isaac James


----------



## bananabump

8/10

Freddie James


----------



## LittleSesame

7/10 Very cute. I would just go with Frederick on paper.

Forest


----------



## bump#1

1/10

Myles Jay


----------



## SarahLou372

4/10

Charlie


----------



## pippi_89

3/10

Sebastian Grey


----------



## bump#1

5/10 - like Sebastian

Theodore Joeseph


----------



## bananabump

7/10 I prefer just Theo x

Henry James


----------



## LittleSesame

10 Really like it.

Beau James


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10

Isaac Elliott


----------



## Button#

6/10 

Eric David


----------



## tinkerbelle93

6/10 

Finley Oscar


----------



## bananabump

9/10

Toby Matthew


----------



## pippi_89

7/10

Benjamin Jacob


----------



## Megloves

9/10

Rixton James


----------



## Traveling mom

8/10 very original.

I like the name Jenson and Jack.


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 for both of these

Ashton James


----------



## tinkerbelle93

6/10 

Archie Theo


----------



## brownlieB

4/10 I've never liked Archie, but Theo I do x

Ashley Robert
kofi (pronounced ko-fee)
connor ryan
reuben
finnley rowan


----------



## bananabump

3/10 not my taste
3/10 same
6/10 love Connor but not Ryan
8/10 
7/10 

Freddie Arthur


----------



## tinkerbelle93

9/10 

George Rueben


----------



## LEAME224

9/10 love both

Ryder james


----------



## IsaacRalph

7/10

Isaac Ralph
Elijah John
Emerson James


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10
9/10
6/10

Kayden Thomas


----------



## IsaacRalph

6/10
Elijah Jude
Jude Elijah


----------



## MUMOF5

9/10 for Jude
6/10 forElijah

Brody Flynn


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

3/10

Phoenix


----------



## SarahLou372

3/10 sorry its not really my taste :blush:

Byron Lewis 

Or just Byron :haha:


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

* 1/10

Frankie*


----------



## bananabump

8/10

Henry Thomas


----------



## MUMOF5

8/10

Lincoln jack


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Caleb Benjamin
Caleb Thomas


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

7/10 for Caleb

Kurt


----------



## SarahLou372

4/10

Kyle


----------



## butterfly80

8/10

Grayson Noah


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10 for Noah its one of my favourites :cloud9:

3/10 for Greyson not really my taste hun :flower:

Ivan


----------



## bump#1

1/10

Oliver John


----------



## DanielleTTC

4/10 sorry it's really popular in our area 


Elijah


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

7/10

Kody


----------



## BlaireUK

5/10 - think I'd prefer it spelt Cody. 

Arthur Theo


----------



## bananabump

10/10 for them both separately but I'm not sure if they flow right together. 

Alfie James


----------



## IsaacRalph

8/10 ( Alfie bit overused these days but so sweet)

Caspian


----------



## DanielleTTC

8/10 love it 

1.Harrison 
2.Drew 
3.Parker


----------



## BethHx

8 for Harrison
3 for the other two

Maxwell George ( max )


----------



## Megloves

7/10, dont hate it, but dont love it

Nathaniel Lee (Nate)


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

3/10 Nathaniel
8/10 Lee

Jude


----------



## teekay22

7/10

Niall Sydney 

Or

Syd Joseph


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10 for both of those

Connor


----------



## bump#1

2/10 too plain for me

Theo Jenson


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Alexander Logan


----------



## BethHx

3
Not keen

Max Joseph


----------



## MumToEva

3/10 

Just not my cup of tea

James Samuel


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10

Finley Oscar


----------



## BethHx

6
George James


----------



## tinkerbelle93

10/10 for them separately can't decide whether they flow together or not though 

Alexander Leo


----------



## Mum2threeboys

7/10

Jenson Henry


----------



## BethHx

5
Love Henry but not keen on Jenson

Joseph George


----------



## Nanninoo

5/10 not keen on Joseph but George is my fathers name aswell as one of my sons middle names :)

Hayden


----------



## angelbump

6/10 I dont really like the name hayden but certainly isnt the worst.

Jesse-james &#9825;


----------



## IsaacRalph

5


----------



## IsaacRalph

Sorry about above post whoops!


----------



## BethHx

7
I really like Jesse for a boy but those two together remind me of the singer Jessie j lol.

George Vinnie


----------



## sue2012

5/10 i like george not to keen on vinnie

HARRY JUDE .......


----------



## BethHx

10
Love both names

Max George


----------



## nic18

6

Connor Dylan


----------



## Megloves

9/10, really cute. 

Jace Logan


----------



## nic18

7

James Oliver


----------



## bump#1

6/10 - love James. Oliver is too common for me now

Oscar Theo


----------



## BethHx

7
Love oscAr not keen on theo

Freddie George


----------



## bananabump

9/10 love it

Max Henry


----------



## nic18

3 not keen at all

Harley Mason


----------



## BethHx

2
Not my style

Maximilian George


----------



## nic18

7 :) classic I like it

Caleb Oscar


----------



## BethHx

Love oscar it's our backup name 
Not keen on Caleb 
5/10

Oscar George


----------



## BlaireUK

10/10 - I love both these names, especially together :thumbup:

Arthur Max


----------



## BethHx

10!
My dream name but OH doesn't like it

Harry George


----------



## babydust818

1/10

Harlan


----------



## Megloves

3/10, The only Harlan I know is a girl, and I can't get past the fact I see it as a girls name. (but would be a 10/10 for a girl. :) )

Camden Louis


----------



## nic18

2, Camden reminds me of a rough place in England. 

Ollie Jake


----------



## BethHx

6
If it was Oliver 9 as I prefer full names as first names 

Charles George


----------



## okitsme

8
Both are good traditional names.

Cort Jacob


----------



## Megloves

7/10, never heard Cort before but I rather like it! not quite sure it flows with jacob though.


William Clark


----------



## nic18

0, way to common for me

Mason Jace


----------



## BethHx

3

Tedr George


----------



## Babybug

3 never heard tedr but I lived on tedder rd once so it reminds me of that. George is nice but overused now in my opinon.

James Anthony


----------



## babydust818

James - 7
Anthony - 10

Owen


----------



## BethHx

4 not my style I see it as a last name

Harry James


----------



## bump#1

3/10

Oscar James


----------



## nic18

7

Lyle Jamie


----------



## babydust818

2

Nolan Andrew


----------



## BethHx

1
Jude Oliver


----------



## babydust818

6

Bentley Austin


----------



## Megloves

7

Dex Sawyer


----------



## BethHx

1
Sexy reminds me of a dogs name
Sawyer sounds like a last name

Freddie James


----------



## BethHx

Oops I meant dex stupid auto correct


----------



## nic18

8

Jason Connor


----------



## BethHx

2
Not keen on either

Max George


----------



## BlaireUK

BethHx said:


> Max George

10/10 - bethH, I think I might let you name my baby - I love it :thumbup: 

My wild card - Spike Arthur (Michael for B certificate)


----------



## BethHx

1
It would be 0 if Arthur wasn't there sorry!!
I know too many dogs named spike lol 

Charlie James (nickname chuck)


----------



## BlaireUK

:rofl: I will refrain from commenting on Chuck!


----------



## BethHx

Lmao!
Think our previous names are better I am running out now!

Isaac George (my different name as I usually go traditional)


----------



## nic18

2, not keen on Isaac

Dylan


----------



## BethHx

4 every other boy round here is called that

Jack George


----------



## nic18

5 love Jack!

Rory


----------



## BethHx

9
Love it 

Beau Oliver


----------



## babydust818

6

Bradley David


----------



## Megloves

6

Dansby Logan


----------



## ayudya

Marvin Gardens


----------



## jessicasmum

2 (sorry just not my cup of tea)

Leo George


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 I find it easier to think of little girls names and having a bit of fun discussing names with OH he never ever likes any boys names I mention and I been through loads finally there are a few we have on a favourites lists I like Leo but OH some we like:

Oscar 
Harry Mark
Nathaniel


----------



## Dannii_mummy

I like oscar :) 

Milo James
Oliver James
Ellis James
Reuben James


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10 for Oliver I love that name. 

Henley


----------



## BethHx

1
It's a make round here that chavvy people wear 'henleys'

Charlie George


----------



## TTCabundle

10/10! 

Oscar James


----------



## jenmcn1

8/10

Emmett James


----------



## babydust818

8

Ethaniel Lukus (Ethan for short)


----------



## BommaMomma

6/10 love the first, not a fan of Lukus tho :/

Branson Alistair


----------



## nic18

2

Harley Mason


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Lewis


----------



## Babycakes92

6/10

Ronan Michael


----------



## bump#1

2/10

Theo Jackson


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Gareth James 
Gareth Henry


----------



## nic18

2 for gareth
10 for james 
0 for henry 


Leo


----------



## BommaMomma

5/10

Sonny Black


----------



## MUMOF5

BommaMomma said:


> 5/10
> 
> Sonny Black

I have a Sonny, obviously 10/10 ;)
5/10 for Black, know too many people with that as a surname.

Lincoln Grey


----------



## xprincessx

Oscar Thomas


----------



## Megloves

Lincoln Grey 5/10, Lincoln is meh and Grey feels like a surname
Oscar Thomas 3/10, I really cant get behind the whole oscar trend.

Rixton Clark


----------



## BlaireUK

2/10 - Rixton sounds made up to me, but I do like Clark. Not sure if that's the surname though? 

Myles Blake


----------



## TTCabundle

8/10, love Blake.

Harvey James


----------



## july2013

8/10

Ira Mason


----------



## Disney1818

4/10

Not sure how to pronounce Ira.

Felix Preston


----------



## jenmcn1

july2013 said:


> 8/10
> 
> Ira Mason

Love that name! It's my husbands name!!! It's very unusual and love it!


----------



## Megloves

Felix Preston--9/10, quite like it!

Leroy Jackson


----------



## MUMOF5

5/10 like Jackson, not sure about leroy

Brody Jack


----------



## pippi_89

Brody 1/10 (sorry!) Jack 9/10!

Benjamin Rhys (Benji)


----------



## freddie

Benjamin 5
Rhys 6

Leo Arthur


----------



## nic18

3

Harley Mayson


----------



## pippi_89

4

Christopher Rhys


----------



## nic18

0 

Caleb Oakley


----------



## babydust818

9-Caleb 7-Oakley


Carson Gabriel


----------



## pippi_89

Carson - 4 Gabriel - 9

Alfie Joseph


----------



## jessicasmum

10/10 for Joseph :) 8/10 Alfie

Leo Henry


----------



## pippi_89

9/10

Dominic James Harrison


----------



## july2013

10/10

Hunter Lawrence


----------



## LadySlipper

10\10

Malachi Cecilio


----------



## xprincessx

6/10 love Malachi but unsure how to pronounce the middle name

James Thomas


----------



## MUMOF5

7/10 Love James, Thomas is ok....

Maxwell Arthur


----------



## firsttimer1

6/10

Edward William (ted)


----------



## LadySlipper

8/10 nice classic names.

Elias Cecil


----------



## Disney1818

6/10 I like them seperately but the double "s" sound is too much for my taste.

Oscar Patrick


----------



## Tattybear2706

Louie


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10 love Louie :)

Brady


----------



## Doodlebug88

5/10

Alexander Leon


----------



## jenmcn1

7/10

Emmett James


----------



## nic18

5 

Kai


----------



## LittleSesame

2/10
Sorry but "Ty", "Guy", "Bry" "Sky" "Kai" are becoming the new Aiden/Jayden/Cayden trend along with Skyler, Tyler, Wilder and co. 

Beau


----------



## LadySlipper

7/10

Mateo


----------



## firsttimer1

7/10

Cooper


----------



## Megloves

8/10, quite like it!

Rixton James


----------



## nic18

6 

Harley John


----------



## Mum2threeboys

10/10 love that!!

Duncan


----------



## nic18

5, no opinion really :) 

Charlie James


----------



## jessicasmum

10/10 for Charlie love this for a boy but my niece is named this :( 5/10 James only because everyone I know uses the middle name James for their children.


Jacob/Jake (can't think of a middle name I like with it though yet)


----------



## Maykyra

I don't know but I always like Finbar.


----------



## SarahLou372

Finbar 4/10 it's not my kind of name :blush: me and other half are toying with the name Oscar at the moment lots middle names fit Oscar, would like to share what we came up with :flower:

Oscar James 
Oscar Joseph 
Oscar Lee
Oscar Henry 
Oscar Ryan 
And Oscar Mark sorry it's so many :blush:


----------



## BlaireUK

9/10 - :winkwink: We get lots of regular positive comments about Oscar. We have an Oscar James but tbh I think that's a bit predictable (it's a grandfather). I loved Oscar Leo but out of your choices so far I like Oscar Lee & Oscar Henry best. 

Theo Ethan


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Oliver Luke


----------



## Doodlebug88

7/10

Dylan but undecided on a middle name yet


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Kyle


----------



## jenmcn1

6/10

Emmett James

Or

Josiah James


----------



## nic18

5 for both


Oakley


----------



## SarahLou372

3/10 not my kind of name :blush:

Connor James


----------



## MUMOF5

4/10

Bennett Arthur


----------



## BethHx

3
Love Arthur not keen on Bennett 

Charlie George


----------



## nic18

9

caleb


----------



## MUMOF5

7/10

Brody


----------



## BethHx

2
Sorry all the Brody's I know are girls

George William


----------



## SarahLou372

4/10

Archie


----------



## MUMOF5

7/10

Louie


----------



## Hollynesss

3/10

Elliott


----------



## SarahLou372

7/20

Issac James


----------



## babydust818

6

Kingston


----------



## klouise1993

We was thinking when I was pregnant Leon Frank (partners grandads name) and will be using it when get pregnant again :)


----------



## nic18

5

Callum Ryan


----------



## babydust818

8

Xander


----------



## N27murray

4

Lincoln Edward


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10 Lincoln is our no.1 name :)

Abel Lincoln


----------



## SarahLou372

3/10 sorry Hun it's just not my taste in names :blush:

Andrew


----------



## wannabemomy37

8/10

Tyler :cloud9:


----------



## Megloves

7/10

Lyle Andrew


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 :flower:

Logan Finaly 
Logan Henry 
Logan James 
Logan Matthew


----------



## LittleSesame

Okay technically these are four names. 

7/10 I like Logan but it's becoming too common and thus I wouldn't use it. No one wants to be the 10th Logan/Mason/Jayden in class. 
My fave out of the four is Logan James. Classic and simple. 

Anton


----------



## nic18

2

Zachary


----------



## babydust818

7

Zyler


----------



## SarahLou372

I'm sorry about the four names with my last post, I just couldn't decide which one to put with Logan 

And Zyler 5/10

Bobby


----------



## babydust818

3

Kasen/Cason


----------



## xx Emily xx

5/10 prefer Cason

Alexander Dennis


----------



## BommaMomma

4/10

Silas Romeo


----------



## babydust818

5

Rowan


----------



## Beauty2

5/10

Jaxen Bryce


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 

Harrison James


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 love it!

William Eric


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 

Lewis Ryan


----------



## jenmcn1

6/10

Josiah James


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Alexander


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10

Oliver Renwick


----------



## Doodlebug88

8/10

Samuel


----------



## MUMOF5

8/10 always liked Samuel

Joseph (nn Joey)


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10!! My overall favourite boys name....:cloud9: But OH not so keen 

Jaxon James


----------



## BlaireUK

6/10

Benjamin Louis


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Owen Michael


----------



## wannabemomy37

10/10 I know someone who just named her son this!

Frederick


----------



## 021010

10/10, I love Frederick!

Joseph Rainer (one of our ideas for #2).


----------



## jenmcn1

10/10 Joseph is one of my fav names!!!!

Emmett James


----------



## Tui

6/10

Only because its not really a common name here.

Nathaniel


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Matthew Dennis


----------



## 021010

9/10!! 

Henry Atticus


----------



## LittleSesame

9/10 
LOVE IT! But would love it even more reversed to Atticus Henry. 

August Ranton


----------



## xx Emily xx

5/10 not sure about August

Jacob Eric


----------



## 021010

9/10 I love Jacob and I think Eric is sooo underused! A very nice name overall :)

Isaac William


----------



## babydust818

8

Austin Charles


----------



## july2013

8/10

Hunter Elias


----------



## BlaireUK

8/10 - I like this. 

Benjamin Arthur


----------



## july2013

8/10

Nolan William


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10 love William, not sure about Nolan but it could grow on me!

Hugo James


----------



## MUMOF5

6/10 

Joseph Lincoln


----------



## jenmcn1

10/10 love it!

Judah James


----------



## MUMOF5

7/10 I like it, but prefer Jude to Judah 

Lincoln Jack


----------



## Doodlebug88

8/10
Samuel Alexander


----------



## jenmcn1

8/10

Josiah James


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Leo Cameron


----------



## IsaacRalph

8/10
Coby


----------



## xx Emily xx

5/10

Edward Dennis


----------



## SarahLou372

2/10 sorry but it's just not my taste :blush:

Joseph James


----------



## jenmcn1

8/10

Emmett James


----------



## julesme

8/10

Max Elias


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Alexander James


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

8/10

Gavin Scott


----------



## Mum2threeboys

8/10 - I like it!

Duncan John :)


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

7/10 I haven't heard that name in forever! I used to like a boy in grade school named Duncan :blush:

Ryder Jaxson


----------



## wannabemomy37

9/10 I really like it but would use the spelling Jackson

Mitchell


----------



## jenmcn1

6/10

Josiah James


----------



## MUMOF5

7/10

Jesse Franklin


----------



## Lovetoteach86

8/10

Jacob Robert


----------



## GeralynB

6/10

Colin


----------



## cravemyheart

8/10

Eric Shaun


----------



## Jennifaerie

6/10

Finley George


----------



## ishvisahaani

8/10

Liam


----------



## jenmcn1

8/10 love it:)

Emmett James


----------



## babydust818

jenmcn1 said:


> 8/10 love it:)
> 
> Emmett James

I was just looking at your signature..... good luck tmrw with your c section!! Hope all goes well. :hugs:


----------



## GeralynB

7/10

Gavin


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10


William


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

7/10

Jayce


----------



## RubyRainbows

6/10

Landon Anthony


----------



## babydust818

10

Browen(bro-wen) Charles


----------



## threebirds

7/10

Brendan Dara


----------



## Citrine

5/10 Dara is a girl name? 

Bruer


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

5/10

Sterling


----------



## wishn2Bmom

3/10

Trevor Michael


----------



## raisin

6/10

Leo Alexander


----------



## cravemyheart

6/10

Xander


----------



## Reyrey7

6/10

Morgan


----------



## wannabemomy37

3/10 

Lorenzo


----------



## cravemyheart

1/10 HATE it

Shaun Morgan


----------



## Citrine

5/10

Shaun good, Morgan awful. 

Drew


----------



## JumpingIn

2/10 Should be Andrew with Drew as a nn, but Andrew isn't my favourite name anyway.

Rowan Joseph


----------



## RubyRainbows

6/10 - Sounds nice (the name Rowan is growing on me, although I've only heard it for girls)

Jamie Paul


----------



## mjemma

5/10 (prefer jamie as a nickname)

Edward George


----------



## shinona

8/10 Good strong name 

Finlay Hunter


----------



## JumpingIn

6/10 Love Finlay, don't like Hunter

Rio Maxwell


----------



## SarahLou372

3/10 not really my taste Hun :blush:

Joseph Cameron


----------



## RubyRainbows

5/10 (I would give Cameron Joseph 10/10 though!!)


Maddox Anthony


----------



## Lovetoteach86

8/10 

Curtis


----------



## SisterRose

Toby jack


----------



## SisterRose

Oops... Last name 6/10. Nothing wrong with it just not to my taste! X


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Benjamin Thomas


----------



## SisterRose

10/10 I love the name Benjamin(and it's OH's name too) and also a fan of Thomas. I adore traditional names 

Caleb Jack


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 lovely

William Eric


----------



## DissySunshine

7/10 I just don't think they flow together - the names apart are 8 apiece though!

Ira Allan (pronounced Allen)


----------



## cravemyheart

5/10. I like Allen but not Ira.

Dean Lawrence


----------



## RubyRainbows

3/10 - Not a fan, sorry! :flower:



Jayden Christopher


----------



## mjemma

4/10 - Don't like the name Jayden, sorry

Edward George


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10

William Dennis


----------



## zachsmum

I love the name Beau (Bo) 
Not everyone's preference but I just love how it sounds


----------



## BlaireUK

6/10 - I do like it but feel it doesn't run off the tongue that easily. 

Arthur Louis


----------



## Lovetoteach86

8/10

John Robert


----------



## SarahLou372

3/10 Not really my taste :blush:

Liam James


----------



## cravemyheart

8/10 Not bad

Jayce Robert


----------



## BlaireUK

6/10 

Leo George


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Owen Matthew


----------



## cravemyheart

8/10 I like Owen

Jayce Lawrence


----------



## AliceB

cravemyheart said:


> 8/10 I like Owen
> 
> Jayce Lawrence

8/10

I like Neeson Amos (Amos is my grandpa)
And a previous post had Dawson Max and that name just rocks...


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Reuben James


----------



## liz0012

8/10

Jude Oliver


----------



## cravemyheart

10
I love Jude. I was going to use it but dh said he'd always get "hey juuuuuuuuude"

Ryelin Scott


----------



## BabyDustHopes

8/10

Brendan


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Charlie James


----------



## Daisybelle

SarahLou372 said:


> 6/10
> 
> Charlie James

 10/10 

Henry


----------



## cravemyheart

4/10

Shaun Robert


----------



## hmommy219

5/10

Liam Albert


----------



## MissyLissy

7/10

Declan Richard


----------



## bump#1

3/10

Theo James


----------



## bumblebeexo

9/10 

Calvin Jamie


----------



## MUMOF5

5/10

John Joseph


----------



## cravemyheart

10/10 I like. It's my father's middle names. :)

Theo Christopher


----------



## ruthb

10/10, love theo so much! Also christopher is OHs name ;)

Sebastian robert


----------



## cravemyheart

10/10 LOVE Sebastian

Shaun Sebastian


----------



## karalou

7/10

Emmett Rex
Finn Allen


----------



## Mum2threeboys

9/10 I love the name Finn :)

Jenson Henry


----------



## babyno.two

5/10

Desmond James


----------



## LunaRose

4/10 - James is handsome, not a fan of Desmond.


Dylan William


----------



## jessie1303

5/10 

Freddie Michael


----------



## unknown87649

4/10 - I'm not keen on Michael (even though it's my dads name!)

Oliver David


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10

Alexander James


----------



## N27murray

xx Emily xx said:


> 10/10
> 
> Alexander James

9/10 ...my nephew was just born two days ago and he is named Alexander James !! :)

Lincoln James or Lincoln Edward


----------



## cravemyheart

Xavier James


----------



## bumblebeexo

7/10

Max Alexander


----------



## lauraemily17

9/10

Quinn Jack


----------



## harlantr1

7/10

Beckett Niles


----------



## babyno.two

6/10
Ryland/Rylan James


----------



## Fallacy

7/10

Nolan John


----------



## cravemyheart

10/10

Jasper Andrew


----------



## lauraemily17

5/10

Toby Jack


----------



## cravemyheart

10

Shaun Lawrence


----------



## ThatGirl

Clayton James


----------



## LadySlipper

8/10

Dylan Cecil


----------



## Fallacy

8/10

Nolan Jon


----------



## Hilsy

I like the name Henry :)


----------



## Rhio92

7/10

Adam David


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Edward James


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Jacob Lee


----------



## RubyRainbows

2/10 (I like Jake, not Jacob - and not a fan of the middle name - sorry)

Dominick Joseph


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 Joseph is one my favourites 

Mason lee


----------



## emyandpotato

2/10, sorry it just makes me think of Shameless!

Jasper Otto


----------



## SarahLou372

:haha: my sister having a baby boy and this is what she has chosen

4//10

Oliver


----------



## emyandpotato

7/10 I like it, shame it's so popular!

Bruno Alexander (OH's fave)


----------



## RubyRainbows

1- for Bruno / 10 - Alexander

Would give 6 for Alexander Bruno!


Jordan James


----------



## cravemyheart

10. I once dated a Jordan James. 

Jasper Alexander.


----------



## emyandpotato

10, it's gorgeous!

Arlo William


----------



## kellyrae

10 like both those name :)

Willis Andrew


----------



## x Helen x

7/10 - I love Andrew but Willis reminds me of willies (how childish!) :haha:

Ralph


----------



## emyandpotato

7/10 I quite like Ralph!

Alexander Wolfgang :haha:


----------



## MnGmakes3

8
Dont care much for Wolfgang but Alex is awesome!

Cyprian Adam


----------



## Rhio92

7

Lorcan Grey


----------



## cravemyheart

3

Adam Logan


----------



## nickyb

4/10

Xander
Jacob
Harrison


----------



## x Helen x

Xander - 8/10, prefer it as an abbreviation for Alexander which i love
Jacob - 9/10 lovely name
Harrison - 2/10 too popular for me I'm afraid

Troy


----------



## cravemyheart

2. I really dont like that name


Adam Christopher
Adam Lawrence


----------



## sheldonsmommy

5- just not my taste I guess :)

Lennox John


----------



## cravemyheart

5/10- dont like John but Lennox is neat

Jack Christopher


----------



## Rhio92

7, like both the names :)

Joel David


----------



## jenmcn1

9!

Josiah James


----------



## MUMOF5

7/10

John Joseph


----------



## lauraemily17

8 my nephews 2 middle names!

Quinn


----------



## MUMOF5

9/10 but I prefer it for a girl

Lincoln Joseph


----------



## flagrl

7/10 

jax mayhem would have been my sister in laws little boys name but she had a girl, now i want that name when i get pregnant.

my nephews name jayden danger


----------



## RubyRainbows

Jax Mayhem & Jayden Danger?? 3/10 (your SIL doesn't mind you using her boy's name?) I like both first names (Jax - 6) (Jayden - 10)


Angelo Juliani


----------



## lauraemily17

6/10

Reuben Jack


----------



## flagrl

6/10 kinda like reuban
no im not taking her boys names, i want jax mayhem, but they want another kid so i wont be taking that name.

Keaton
also like grayson


----------



## brunettebimbo

4/10

Tristan


----------



## flagrl

7/10

anakin, not too too fond of starwars but have always loved this name, and the nn ane. 

on that note, i suck at picking names, so im getting a head start since im just now trying to conceive, so not pregnant yet but looking for good names thats why i love this thread, i get the truth about the names i pick :thumbup:


----------



## NellyLou

3/10... sorry, just not a fan

Theodore James


----------



## pippi_89

Theodore James - 10/10! Amazing name!!!

Drake Joshua


----------



## Kiki1993

Drake - 8/10 Joshua - 9/10 together 10/10 because it reminds me of my childhood :)

Lawson


----------



## lauraemily17

6/10

Robin


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

David


----------



## Kirsty3051

1/10

Jacob


----------



## tinkerbelle93

5/10 

George noah


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Timothy


----------



## RubyRainbows

1/10

Kessler Maddox


----------



## brunettebimbo

2/10

Brody Kian


----------



## Hay

7/10
Really like Brody, not as keen on kian

I am considering one of these if we have a boy...

1. Samuel George (Sam) 

2. Frederick George (Freddie) 

3. John Herbert (herbie) 

I like nicknames!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Hay said:


> 7/10
> Really like Brody, not as keen on kian
> 
> I am considering one of these if we have a boy...
> 
> 1. Samuel George (Sam)
> 
> 2. Frederick George (Freddie)
> 
> 3. John Herbert (herbie)
> 
> I like nicknames!

7/10
10/10
1/10

Mason James


----------



## NellyLou

9/10

August (Gus) Theodore


----------



## Kiki1993

1/10
Sorry not a fan of months for names but i don't know if this is cultural? Like is it pronounced as august the month or "awwgoos" ? 

Logan James


----------



## MUMOF5

9/10 good name

Maxwell Arthur


----------



## Rhio92

7

Joel David


----------



## NellyLou

7/10

Charlie Everett


----------



## cravemyheart

2/10 Not really my taste

Spencer Reid

(yes, like Criminal Minds)


----------



## mazndave

6/10, I like Spencer but not with Reid.

Seth Alexander


----------



## lauraemily17

8/10

Ezekiel

Or

Zeke


----------



## tinkerbelle93

3/10 not really my taste at all but Zeke is quite sweet. 


Julian Oliver


----------



## 1308emma

6/10 (I taught a little terror called Julian, love Oliver though) 

Harris James 
Flynn James


----------



## NellyLou

8/10 for Harris James, 9/10 for Flynn James! 

Henry George


----------



## ladders

8/10

Eli Heath


----------



## lauraemily17

10/10 I love Eli, DH does not though :(

Cole


----------



## bumblebeexo

6/10

Finley Alexander


----------



## RubyRainbows

9/10 - Very nice!

Austin Joseph


----------



## viii

7/10

Jamison Henry


----------



## mammy2oaklen

5/10 just not my taste sorry

Name if bump is blue

Boden Hugo


----------



## NellyLou

4/10 Sorry, just not for me.

Jack Christopher


----------



## Marthea007

6/10 Not bad, but for some reason Jackson Christopher sounds better to me.

Nathaniel Carter


----------



## viii

5/10

Henry Beau


----------



## Buffyx

5/10 - like both of those names, but not together for some reason

Wren Alexander


----------



## littlelily

5/10
Don't like Wren for a boy

Oscar Sebastian


----------



## ab75

7/10

Owen Jack


----------



## Buffyx

8/10

Kye William


----------



## Kirsty3051

8/10

Kaiser


----------



## Kiki1993

Kirsty3051 said:


> 8/10
> 
> Kaiser

3/10 sorry it reminds me of a dog or Jenelle from teen mom, she called her kid kaiser orion ... 

Jenson James


----------



## Kirsty3051

Kiki1993 said:


> Kirsty3051 said:
> 
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Kaiser
> 
> 3/10 sorry it reminds me of a dog or Jenelle from teen mom, she called her kid kaiser orion ...
> 
> Jenson JamesClick to expand...

Orion? never heard that name before.

5/10 - Love James but not Jenson.

Henry


----------



## ab75

6/10
Harris


----------



## citrusfruit

6/10

Dallas James


----------



## RubyRainbows

7/10

Cameron Nicholas


----------



## Buffyx

7/10

Luca William


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10


Jamie


----------



## lovepurple90

4/10 (prefer Jamie for a girl)

Daniel Alexander


----------



## xx Emily xx

5/10

Alexander Eric


----------



## Buffyx

7/10 Prefer Eric Alexander :flower:

Samuel Ryan


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 for Samuel 4/10 for Ryan but they do flow well

Edward Dennis


----------



## lauraemily17

3/10 sorry, prefer Edward shortened to Ted or Teddy

Hayden


----------



## Buffyx

9/10 one of my faves :)

Lachlan


----------



## RubyRainbows

8/10 - I really like Lachlan!

Kyloh Andrew


----------



## Buffyx

5/10 both names sound ok on their own, but don't really flow that well to me :flower:

Liam


----------



## lauraemily17

Buffyx said:


> 9/10 one of my faves :)
> 
> Lachlan

We have similar tastes, Lachlan is another of my favourites!


----------



## MUMOF5

Buffyx said:


> Liam

1/10 sorry, it's a reelly 'chavvy' name where I live. I know two families that are very opposed to good personal hygiene with boys named this &#128521; 

Abel Joseph


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10 nt sure about Abel but love Joseph

Jacob Eric


----------



## Buffyx

MUMOF5 said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> Liam
> 
> 1/10 sorry, it's a reelly 'chavvy' name where I live. I know two families that are very opposed to good personal hygiene with boys named this &#128521;
> 
> Abel JosephClick to expand...

I have no idea what "chavvy" means.

It's my brother in law's name & he smells fine :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

xx Emily xx said:


> Jacob Eric

6/10 I quite like this together but I know too many Jacobs! 

Reuben Jasper


----------



## lovepurple90

Reuben Jasper - 6/10

Jacob James

--

Btw Buffy - Chavvy in the UK just means people who are a bit rowdy, don't speak very well, dress a certain way, act a certain way... It's a bit hard to describe or understand if you're not from the UK!


----------



## MUMOF5

Buffyx said:


> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> Liam
> 
> 1/10 sorry, it's a reelly 'chavvy' name where I live. I know two families that are very opposed to good personal hygiene with boys named this &#128521;
> 
> Abel JosephClick to expand...
> 
> I have no idea what "chavvy" means.
> 
> It's my brother in law's name & he smells fine :)Click to expand...

Buffy r u in US? If you are then 'chavvy' is the equivalent of 'trailer trash'. Just a bit unwashed, foul mouthed etc etc.


----------



## Buffyx

MUMOF5 said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> Liam
> 
> 1/10 sorry, it's a reelly 'chavvy' name where I live. I know two families that are very opposed to good personal hygiene with boys named this &#128521;
> 
> Abel JosephClick to expand...
> 
> I have no idea what "chavvy" means.
> 
> It's my brother in law's name & he smells fine :)Click to expand...
> 
> Buffy r u in US? If you are then 'chavvy' is the equivalent of 'trailer trash'. Just a bit unwashed, foul mouthed etc etc.Click to expand...

No I'm in Australia. I'd just say that was scummy or bogan :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Buffyx said:


> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> Liam
> 
> 1/10 sorry, it's a reelly 'chavvy' name where I live. I know two families that are very opposed to good personal hygiene with boys named this &#128521;
> 
> Abel JosephClick to expand...
> 
> I have no idea what "chavvy" means.
> 
> It's my brother in law's name & he smells fine :)Click to expand...
> 
> Buffy r u in US? If you are then 'chavvy' is the equivalent of 'trailer trash'. Just a bit unwashed, foul mouthed etc etc.Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm in Australia. I'd just say that was scummy or bogan :haha:Click to expand...

I've spent time in Australia & have an Aussie family, bogan is the perfect translation to the UK chav!


----------



## Hay

7/10 nice, but not entirely to my taste. I do like Joseph though...

Frederick George (Freddie)


----------



## NellyLou

9/10 super cute!

James Hudson


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Hugo James


----------



## Buffyx

8/10

Taj William


----------



## bellaxo

8/10 I like Taj! :)

Elijah Maxwell


----------



## viii

7/10

Jamison Beau


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Alexander Conrad


----------



## AngelofTroy

6/10 flows well but not sure I love Conrad. 

Felix Paul


----------



## NellyLou

7/10

Christopher John


----------



## cravemyheart

10/10 That's my fathers name

Adam Christopher

or

Adam Shaun


----------



## JumpingIn

xx Emily xx said:


> 7/10
> 
> Alexander Conrad

Conrad is my boy choice and I hope I end up using it. Also love Alexander. Best name on this thread :thumbup:


----------



## xx Emily xx

We love Alexander and Conrad was hubby's grandads name. We've just delayed TTC
#2 so looks like this one will have to wait!!


----------



## ZooMa

Adam Christopher 6/10
or

Adam Shaun 3/10

Not a big fan of Adam, and never really cared for Sean/Shawn/Shaun (name sounds fine but don't like any spellings). Just my 2 cents. 

Mine: Benjamin Nicholas


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Euan James


----------



## Button#

6/10

Eric David


----------



## cravemyheart

10/10 love it!


Eric Draven


(DH and I are huge "The Crow" fans. This is a bit out there, I know. Not sure how I feel about it)


----------



## kellyrae

8/10 lovely name :)

Oscar John Joseph


----------



## littlelily

9/10 like Oscar and Joseph but not so much John in the middle.

Louis Sebastian


----------



## mandi21a

Louis 9/10 I think it's adorable, but don't like Sebastian (I know someone with the name so I'm bias... They called him sea-bass)
Grey ?
(DH dislikes :( but I like it )


----------



## Buffyx

8/10 I like Grey a lot but think I'd be too scared to use it.

Oliver Maxwell


----------



## NellyLou

10/10, love it!

Jack Christopher


----------



## ClaRav

7/10 - names are both nice but don't think I'd chose them.

Tommy

Oscar

Jay - jay :/


----------



## BlaireUK

Tommy - 6/10
Oscar - 10/10 :thumbup: 
Jay - 8/10

Louis George


----------



## bumblebeexo

7/10

Alwyn


----------



## Citrine

7/10

Bodhi
Elwood


----------



## LadySlipper

Citrine said:


> 7/10
> 
> Bodhi
> Elwood

5/10 Not sure how Bodhi is pronounced.
6/10 Elwood

Gavriel (Pronounced Gah-VREE-el) Cecil (my grandpa's name)


----------



## SarahLou372

4/10
My OH likes Oscar too

Harry


----------



## LoolaXx

6/10 - never known how to feel about Harry.. I know a lot of people who LOVE it though! 

Caleb


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10 

Daniel


----------



## NellyLou

5/10

James Alexander


----------



## LynAnne

7/10

Finlay Steven


----------



## Kirsty3051

5/10 - I like Finlay but not Steven 

Asaru (Az-ah-roo)


----------



## NellyLou

2 - sorry, just not my style.

Elias George


----------



## LoolaXx

Not keen on Elias but LOVE George! such a strong name :) 7/10

Oakley Jayden


----------



## Kirsty3051

I LOVE the name Oakley... but for a girl. Strongly dislike Jayden, sorry. 

3/10

Josiah Henry


----------



## NellyLou

9/10!

Matthew James


----------



## Chelle26

6/10 lovely traditional names 

Finley Ray


----------



## chelsealynnb

Finley Ray 1/10 (I'm from the USA though, I know different names are popular across the pond!)

Lincoln Maxwell


----------



## mummy2_1

10!! Love Lincoln!!

Haven't seen it on this thread yet 

Reece/Rhys


----------



## lauraemily17

10/10 my eldest nearly had Reece as his first name. 

Reuben Freddie :)


----------



## NellyLou

9/10 - Freddie is so adorable!!!

Arlo Hayden


----------



## StillPraying

3/10

Sorry, knew both a dog/cat named Arlo so that kind of ruined it for me, and Hayden I've only known as a girls name!

Matthew Noah


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10 love both names separately but not as keen together

Edward James


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10 

Oliver


----------



## ab75

7/10


Frazer Jack


----------



## Taurus8484

5/10 - sorry, not overly keen

Oliver James


----------



## Kiki1993

9/10 I like Oliver it's unique and cute, not something I would pick but nice, James I love as a middle name.

Jenson James


----------



## NellyLou

2/10 for Jenson, 10 for James! Is there anyone who doesn't like the name James though? :)

Arlo Thomas


----------



## THart

2/10 I don't like arlo. Thomas is ok

Eli Jeffrey


----------



## kat_s

7/10 I love Eli :)

Jasper Thomas


----------



## dani_tinks

10/10 Love the name Jasper and Thomas goes really well with it

Edward Michael


----------



## charlie15

Edward 6/10 like it as it's very classic but I don't love it. Michael, 8/10 lovely traditional name. 

Eli Carter.


----------



## kat_s

9/10 I love Eli & Carter and they sound great together :)

Oscar Nathaniel


----------



## THart

Oscar 4/10 nathaniel 8/10

Nathan Lee


----------



## LaurenH2B

6/10 cute but not my thing!

Gabriel James


----------



## NellyLou

9/10, super cute!

Benjamin Ryan


----------



## mummy2_1

5/10
I like both names but not together.

Jack James (I'm determined to have this for my nxt baby)


----------



## StillPraying

5/10 I also really like both names, just not a fan of them together.

James Giovanni


----------



## kat_s

7/10 cute :)

Edward James (EJ)


----------



## thereallolo

6/10
I like Edward, but despise Eddie.

Dillon Michael


----------



## LynAnne

8/10 it's a really classic, timeless name but not to my taste.

Oliver Riley


----------



## NellyLou

10/10 for Oliver, 1/10 for Riley - Sorry!

Xander James


----------



## StillPraying

4/10 love James, not fond of Xander...I just think X-ray or Xmen when I see it.

Rudy Elijah


----------



## NellyLou

Lol. now all I can see is X-ander :)

8/10 for Rudy Elijah

Ian Michael


----------



## cdex67

8/10- like it a lot!
Jaxon William


----------



## RubyRainbows

7/10 - Nice choice!

Madden Riley


----------



## kat_s

9/10 - Madden is so handsome, I've always really liked it! And I love Riley on a boy! 

Caleb Joshua


----------



## MUMOF5

7/10 cute, hVent heard Joshua for a while

Brody Jack


----------



## NellyLou

5/10, Love Jack, but not Brody

Jack William


----------



## brunettebimbo

MUMOF5 said:


> 7/10 cute, hVent heard Joshua for a while
> 
> Brody Jack

Love Brody! It's the only name on our list so far. I won't be putting it with a J name if we decide on it though because of the initials! :lol:


----------



## StillPraying

8/10 Jack William, very manly.

Cy Patrick


----------



## NatalieGrace

7/10
I like that "Cy" is different, but it wouldn't be my first choice. 

Elliot Clark


----------



## StillPraying

8/10 love Elliott but I know too many people with the last name Clark lol

Mathew Jackson


----------



## mummy2_1

8/10 love it. So many options to shorten it too 
Aaron cooper a little different not heard it before


----------



## Sunshine Star

8/10

Ezra David


----------



## MUMOF5

brunettebimbo said:


> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> 7/10 cute, hVent heard Joshua for a while
> 
> Brody Jack
> 
> Love Brody! It's the only name on our list so far. I won't be putting it with a J name if we decide on it though because of the initials! :lol:Click to expand...

Lol, never thought of that &#128586;&#128521;


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol:


----------



## Kiki1993

10/10 I love when classic names are brought back when they haven't been used in a while.
Archie Matthew


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Andrew James


----------



## StillPraying

7/10 Only because I like Andrew, but would HATE if he got called Andy. I adore James though.

Ira Justice (my sister just named her baby this...im not quite a fan of the middle)


----------



## Squiggy

2/10 (sorry), sounds more like a girl's name to me. 


Castor Troy


----------



## StillPraying

Right! Sounds like iris or something.
5/10 I really like Troy but Castor makes me think Castor oil which is dreadful.


----------



## mummy2_1

Haha squiggy. Fan of faceoff?? 

Landon James. Was one of my favorites growing up


----------



## NellyLou

8/10 I like it!

Ashton Henry


----------



## Squiggy

mummy2_1 said:


> Haha squiggy. Fan of faceoff??


Yes, actually, and it was a name I considered very much but husband hated it. 


Ashton Henry = 6/10, I love Ashton, another name I wanted but husband said no. Henry is a little too old fashioned for me. 




*Ashton Blake*


----------



## brunettebimbo

6/10. 

Coby John


----------



## Eleanor ace

8/10

Luca Vaughn


----------



## stiletto_mom

Eleanor ace said:


> 8/10
> 
> Luca Vaughn

8/10.

Love the name Vaughn, but unfortunately for me, it's an adjacent town. <_<

Lawrence Kingsley


----------



## JeanJean

5/10 for lawrence kingsley - sounds to old and both names are to long together. 

Matty emerson


----------



## NellyLou

7/10, would like it so much more if it was Matthew with Matty as a nn.

Arthur (Arty) George


----------



## Eleanor ace

8/10, I love Arthus, nn Arty.

Felix Gage


----------



## xprincessx

2/10

Felix reminds me too much of the cat food advert for some reason

Alexander Robert


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Mason Lee


----------



## StillPraying

7/10 Love Mason, don't like how it sounds with Lee

Eli Marshal


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10 

Oscar George


----------



## NellyLou

9/10! Oz or Ozzie would be such a cute nn for Oscar!

Theodore George


----------



## Eleanor ace

9/10 (I'm biased, Theodore is my DS's name)

Rafferty Fox


----------



## Kirsty3051

0/10 - sounds like a character from a children's show to me. (Sorry!)

Ashton Joel


----------



## mummy2_1

Like it 9/10. Have an.aj in the family.already.

Taylor Evan


----------



## JeanJean

7/10 - know a few girls named taylor so thats what i think of when i hear that name. 

Sullivan (suli for short) chase


----------



## brunettebimbo

2/10 Reminds me of Monsters Inc

Joseph Stephen


----------



## xprincessx

7/10 love Joseph, not very keen on Stephen but it flows nicely 

Jacob Oliver


----------



## Kirsty3051

xprincessx said:


> Jacob Oliver

10/10 Would of used for our little boy if the initials weren't JOG.

Lincoln Joseph


----------



## MUMOF5

Kirsty3051 said:


> xprincessx said:
> 
> 
> Jacob Oliver
> 
> 10/10 Would of used for our little boy if the initials weren't JOG.
> 
> Lincoln JosephClick to expand...

10/10 that's my top name of we ever have a boy, LOVE IT &#128525;&#10084;&#65039;

Maxwell James


----------



## Eleanor ace

5/10. I'm pretty neutral on both names but I like that they are both solid names :)

Dexter George


----------



## brunettebimbo

4/10 Not a fan of Dexter. 

Clayton James


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10 Me an OH are favoring Oliver at the moment so... These are our ideas 

Oliver George
Oliver Andrew
Oliver David
Oliver Edward 
Oliver Joseph 
Oliver Mark
Oliver James
Oliver Henry 
Oliver Isaac


----------



## NellyLou

10/10 for Oliver George! That's my fave from your list :)

Samuel (Sam or Sammy) John


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Oscar George


----------



## NellyLou

9/10 Really like it!

Emmett James


----------



## Eleanor ace

9/10. Love Emmett

Jude Alexander


----------



## threebirds

8/10, really like Jude

Woody Oscar


----------



## NellyLou

2/10 I like Oscar, but Woody makes me think of cartoons, and I think the kid would be made fun of :S

Avery James


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10

Oscar Henry


----------



## littlelily

6/10

Love Oscar but not with Henry

Felix Jameson


----------



## SarahLou372

4/10

Oliver George


----------



## xkirstyx

8/10 love the name Oliver 

Jamie David


----------



## xx Emily xx

5/10 they flow nicely but names aren't to my taste

Alexander Dennis


----------



## mod19

10/10 - love Alexander 
3/10 - Dennis


Colby Ray


----------



## StillPraying

3/10 Brings to mind Colby Jack Cheese....

Jacob Marshal


----------



## Feb4th2011

7/10

Jory Scott


----------



## Kiki1993

3/10 - Not sure if I like it or not yet, think it's a name that grows on you. 

Harrison James


----------



## Gwen77

8/10 Love the name Harrison, but afraid of people calling him 'Harry' for short (don't like the short version).

Jack William
Elliot James


----------



## Kiki1993

That's my thoughts on harrison too, i love long version but i know everyone will assume he likes harry and i'm not a fan of harry :shrug: 
JW - 6/10
EJ - 9/10

Archie James


----------



## Erin_Nicole

4/10. Don't like Archie but James is okay. 

Grayson Scott 
Bryden Joel


----------



## k4th

6/10 love the middle names!!

Jack Michael 

(Middle name after dh)


----------



## xprincessx

9/10 Love the name, flows really well and two very strong masculine names!


----------



## shanny

Reggie Frank


----------



## mjemma

3/10 Not a fan, sorry.

Sebastian Jack


----------



## BommaMomma

8/10

I've been watching the show Reign and one of the characters name is Sebastian, and they call him Bash, which I love!


----------



## JumpingIn

Sebastian 9/10 (it's my cat's name!) although not sure about Bash!

Zachary Conrad


----------



## tayl0r

8/10 

Matteo David


----------



## xprincessx

6/10 not keen on Matteo but David is one of DS middle names so I like it

Luca William


----------



## mjemma

7/10

Edward Austin


----------



## miraclebaba

9/10
love the name Edward..


Duke Menelik


----------



## Pregosaur

7/10

Victor Paul


----------



## citrusfruit

6/10 different but not really my cup of tea!

Jackson James


----------



## Feb4th2011

8/10

Had a nice sound to it!

Reece Elliot


----------



## xx Emily xx

4/10 Reece 8/10 Elliot .... But they flow nicely!

Alexander Dennis


----------



## Augeo

Jonah 

Geo


----------



## xprincessx

6/10

Grayson Levi


----------



## LoolaXx

6/10 I quite like Alexander but more of a middle name, not a fan of Dennis. 

Caleb George


----------



## brunettebimbo

5. Not really my kind of name but it is nice. 

Elijah John


----------



## ellahopesky

7/10, love elijah, dislike john

Ezra Lorenzo


----------



## Kirsty3051

8/10 - love both names, just not something I'd use.

Theodore Benjamin


----------



## shreesoni

Tarun


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Kirsty3051 said:


> 8/10 - love both names, just not something I'd use.
> 
> Theodore Benjamin

9/10

Norman Ronald


----------



## Kiki1993

10/10 I'm a massive geek and Norman from WD and Ron from HP :blush:

Archie Matthew


----------



## Skyy82

9/10 Love Archie

Jasper Andrew


----------



## MUMOF5

Skyy82 said:


> Jasper Andrew

7/10

Like Jasper, don't like Andrew, but like Drew??

Joseph Arthur


----------



## heather2629

8/10

Joseph is a dear friend's name. :)

On the fence about this name... so trying it out:

Russell


----------



## xprincessx

4/10 never really been keen on Russell although can't put my finger on why

Oscar Theodore


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10 not keen on oscar but love Theodore

Edward James


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

7/10
Henry Victor


----------



## ellahopesky

9/10... love henry, not sure about victor but it goes well :)


Riley Joshua


----------



## LovemyBubx

7/10 

I like Riley not sure if Joshua flows but like both names 

Caleb flynn


----------



## ellahopesky

9/10, love it


Jethro Henry


----------



## jessicasmum

Sorry 1/10 for Jethro but 10/10 for Henry

Leo Henry or Leo George


----------



## Amy1123

4/10
Leo is cute
Henry is nice
I personally don't like George and I don't think either combination flows well together


----------



## Amy1123

Wesley no Wes


----------



## Amy1123

EDIT ^^^
Wesley nn Wes


----------



## LoolaXx

6/10 not my type of name 

Jaden Riley


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

9/10
Samuel Ellis


----------



## LoolaXx

8/10 like it! 

Kaylum George


----------



## xx Emily xx

Not sure about Kaylum 9/10 for George

Alexander Eric


----------



## xprincessx

8/10 I like both names but unsure if they flow well together

Daniel James


----------



## LoolaXx

2 beautiful names 9/10 

Riley Ellis


----------



## MamaWorld

9/10 I've always loved the name Riley but for a girl, it could go either way :)

My sons names:
Jacob Ryan
Silas Michael 

Name I have picked out if this pregnancy is another boy:
Jaxson Oliver


----------



## Kirsty3051

10/10 for Jaxson Oliver.

We had Oliver picked out as a middle name but didn't like the initials LOG.

Albert


----------



## Amy1123

Sidney nn Sid (no middle name decided yet)


----------



## mandi21a

7/10 I like the name but it's more of a girl name to me, I prefer Sid as a name on its own for a boy. 

I'm on the fence about my name. I go between loving and hating it. Input would be great, Walter..? :)


----------



## NellyLou

3/10 for Walter... Sorry. My Dad wanted to name me Walter if I was a boy and I'm so happy I am a girl.

James Arthur


----------



## ellahopesky

5/10, love it the other way around. but here in the uk we had a man named james arthur who won x factor and he's an ass. so that puts me off xx


Finley Kai


----------



## btabitha

TaraxSophia said:


> 9/10 very handsome!
> Harry Fox

I thought the same, not mean either but thats prob one of the worst I've heard :(


----------



## LoolaXx

ellahopesky said:


> 5/10, love it the other way around. but here in the uk we had a man named james arthur who won x factor and he's an ass. so that puts me off xx
> 
> 
> Finley Kai

l

Haha completely agree about that idiot ... I loved him at one point! :nope: 9/10 for Finley Kai. 

Callum Alexander


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10
Jack Alexander


----------



## bumblebeexo

9/10

Shay (OH loves it, I can't decide if I do or not!)


----------



## Amy1123

8/10 for shay 
More of a girls name but I like unisex names so it can work for a boy

Harvey Ira


----------



## babydustcass

6/10 

Hugo James


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

6/10...not a fan of Hugo....

I can't remember which names I've used already..
Michael Bennett


----------



## babydustcass

Not a fan of Michael 3, but love bennetc 8 for that 

Elliot Jackson


----------



## Amy1123

6/10 I like elliot but Jackson is becoming to overused 

Olly Vincent


----------



## JessP

10/10 I would go with James if I didn't have so many exes with that name lmao.

Mason Robert?


----------



## Amy1123

8/10 I think I like Robert Mason!

Harvey Vincent


----------



## JessP

Amy1123 said:


> 6/10 I like elliot but Jackson is becoming to overused
> 
> Olly Vincent

I boobed up and did the wrong one. 7/10 Olly Vincent


----------



## Amy1123

I have decided on..

Harvey Vincent


----------



## bumblebeexo

6/10 - I like Harvey, not overly keen on Vincent!

Charlie Jamie (too many 'ee' sounds maybe??)


----------



## jessicasmum

10/10 love both these names but maybe the other way round, don't worry about the ee sound I know some do but I don't see why it matters

Leo George


----------



## xprincessx

6/10 love George but not a fan of Leo, doesn't sound like a full name to me iykwim

Finley Lucas


----------



## xLottiex

7/10 i like Finley!

Eli Joshua


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 flows really well

Andrew Eric


----------



## emyandpotato

5/10 Andrew is okay but hate Eric.

Felix Benjamin


----------



## 40isnotold

7/10 - Felix isn't my favorite but I love Benjamin


Matthew Gregory


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 

Edward James


----------



## mjemma

9/10

James is my son's name and I'm considering Edward for this one!


----------



## mjemma

Harrison (Harry) Edward


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 love Harrison

Alexander James


----------



## BlaireUK

8/10 - good strong traditional name :thumbup: 

Innes George


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

7/10

Lionel Joseph (nickname:Leo)


----------



## jessicasmum

Don't like Lionel but Leo is my number 1 boys name :) love Joseph too so 10/10 if its Leo

Leo David (David is my dad's name and Hubby's dad's middle name)


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10

Rory James


----------



## LoolaXx

3/10 not keen on either! :( 

Hayden George


----------



## nmpjcp2015

7/10 --- I like it. It's a mix of old and new school.


Rhys Matthan

Rhys - my husband is Welsh and chose this name

Matthan - the great-grandfather of Jesus (plus it happens to be a combination of my husband and his best friend's names Matt and Nathan)


----------



## cupcakekate

7/10 like them both

Jamie Edward


----------



## xprincessx

7/10 I prefer James to Jamie as Jamie is more a nickname to me. James Edward would be 10/10

Elijah Sean


----------



## Kirsty3051

Amber Sophia? unusual name for a boy :haha: 5/10 for a girl because I love the name Sophia. 0/10 if it were intended for a boy.

Benjamin Jacob


----------



## LoolaXx

The girls name is in her signature Kirsty? :haha: 

4/10

Ashton Tyler


----------



## CandiceSj

LoolaXx said:


> Ashton Tyler

7/10. Nice names! 

Jude Anthony


----------



## Kirsty3051

LoolaXx said:


> The girls name is in her signature Kirsty? :haha:

I know. It was in her original post too, she must have edited it since I replied :D


----------



## xprincessx

Kirsty3051 said:


> LoolaXx said:
> 
> 
> The girls name is in her signature Kirsty? :haha:
> 
> I know. It was in her original post too, she must have edited it since I replied :DClick to expand...

haha I literally edited immediately after posting so you must have been quick ;) now I look very stupid :rofl:


----------



## agonzalez218

CandiceSj said:


> LoolaXx said:
> 
> 
> Ashton Tyler
> 
> 7/10. Nice names!
> 
> Jude AnthonyClick to expand...

hmm... 5/10 I really don't like the name Jude lol

Josiah Carter


----------



## LornaMJ

5/10 only because I am not keen on Joshua 

Jake Andrew


----------



## k4th

7/10 
Love "jake"! Not sure about Andrew with it.

Luke Thomas


----------



## xLottiex

7/10

Noah


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Hugo James


----------



## Kirsty3051

10/10

Albert (Albie)


----------



## bumblebeexo

6/10

Frankie Alexander


----------



## LoolaXx

10/10 LOVE it!!! <3 (we have always loved Frankie Lee but I love the name Alexander so this is perfect) 

Jayden Riley :blue:


----------



## Kirsty3051

0/10 for Jayden. 2/10 for Riley. 1/10 for your combo. I feel harsh but I guess we can't all have the same taste. 

Lincoln James


----------



## bumblebeexo

5/10

Alec John


----------



## tinkerbelle93

6/10 

Isaac Matthew


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Edward Parker


----------



## xprincessx

8/10

Michael Spencer


----------



## tinkerbelle93

5/10 

Jacob Benjamin


----------



## bumblebeexo

8/10

Alexander Nigel


----------



## LoolaXx

Like Alexander as a MN but Nigel is one of my all time worst boy names :( 5/10

Frankie George


----------



## bumblebeexo

:haha: To be honest it's not a name I'm a fan of either, it's my Dad's name though so that's why I'm considering using it! 

9/10 - I love Frankie. If this baby is a boy it's very close between Alexander and Frankie for his name!


----------



## mjemma

Samuel George


----------



## JoyofMyLife

5/10 - sorry but neither name is my style.

Sean Michael


----------



## xprincessx

5/10 Sean is OK and I love Michael but it reminds me of that wrestler Shawn Michaels. Can't get past it lol

Harrison James


----------



## CandiceSj

xprincessx said:


> Harrison James

8/10 I'm liking this combo a lot! 

Colby


----------



## m2010

7/10

Dalton James


----------



## Liz0828

8/10 - not sure how I feel about Dalton, maybe because I know it would clash badly with our last name, so it all depends on what your last name is. I love James!

Arthur Murdoch (Murdoch is DHs grandfather)


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

James Parker


----------



## Kirsty3051

10/10

Micah Benjamin


----------



## AnnieB82

7/10 - quite like Benjamin

Emmett Carl


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 flows nicely, not overly keen on Carl though 

Miles Cameron


----------



## LoolaXx

Miles is nice but i don't like Cameron 6/10 

Caleb Riley :blue:


----------



## Kirsty3051

8/10 Love Caleb but really dislike the name Riley.

Harry


----------



## k4th

9/10 love Harry!! But I'm also mildly obsessed with Harry potter so oh won't have any of it 

Harrison James


----------



## LoolaXx

8/10 nice 

Caleb Dylan


----------



## ellahopesky

8/10

Preston Brody


----------



## Kiki1993

7/10 - preston is preppy but nice, not keen on brody

Archie James


----------



## RubyRainbows

5/10 - Sounds cute together and AJ makes cute initials!

Noah Anthony


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10 for Noah but 4/10 for Anthony 

Leo James


----------



## Kirsty3051

10/10 - One of the names we had picked out for our son. 

Alfred/Alfie James


----------



## Caitie44

10/10 ADORE the name Alfie!! SO won't have anything to do with it, sadly. Also really fond of James!

Camden Rhys


----------



## cupcakekate

Caitie44 said:


> 10/10 ADORE the name Alfie!! SO won't have anything to do with it, sadly. Also really fond of James!
> 
> Camden Rhys

6/10 not overly keen on either names but they're ok!

Thomas Jamie


----------



## CrazyMumma

7/10 like Thomas!

Caleb John


----------



## LadyAnne

CrazyMumma said:


> 7/10 like Thomas!
> 
> Caleb John

9/10! Caleb is cute, and John is a family name, so I'm slightly biased. :thumbup:

Eddison Dean


----------



## cupcakekate

LadyAnne said:


> CrazyMumma said:
> 
> 
> 7/10 like Thomas!
> 
> Caleb John
> 
> 9/10! Caleb is cute, and John is a family name, so I'm slightly biased. :thumbup:
> 
> Eddison DeanClick to expand...

7/10 like both

Calum Peter


----------



## katherinegrey

8/10, would have been 9 but I was unsure why Callum had only got one m? Typo or pronounced different or just spelt different? If it's Callum Peter pronounced traditionally then 9/10 

Oliver Lewis


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10 love it :)


William Alex


----------



## DJ79

7/10

Elliot Joseph


----------



## Starlight34

9/10- love that name!

Elijah Eric


----------



## MUMOF5

6/10

Joseph Arthur


----------



## cherrished

8/10 

Preston George xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

5/10 

Teddy George


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10


Joshua Michael


----------



## MUMOF5

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Teddy George

LOVE THIS &#128525;

Joshua michael 6/10

Abel Joseph


----------



## ellahopesky

7/10

Ezra Brody


----------



## Lucy139

8/10

Oakley Philip


----------



## RubyRainbows

6/10

Casey Joseph


----------



## Twag

6/10 I like Joseph but not keen on Casey (probably a cultural thing)

Elliot William


----------



## mjemma

8/10

Matthew Nicholas


----------



## k4th

8/10

Luke Thomas


----------



## mysteriouseye

8/10

Lucien Mark


----------



## xprincessx

4/10 Not keen on Lucien at all but Mark is a strong name 

Marshall Everett


----------



## xx Emily xx

5/10

Jacob Alexander


----------



## mjemma

9/10

Nicholas George


----------



## MnGmakes3

7, love Nicholas not a fan of George, sorry. 

Adam Robert


----------



## mazndave

6

Leonard Max (nn Leo or Lenny)


----------



## Lauren999

5/10 Love Leonard, not too sure about Max. 

James Blane


----------



## SarahLou372

2/10 sorry hun not my kind of name 

Logan


----------



## tinkerbelle93

4/10 not my sort of name sorry! 

Reuben Oliver


----------



## Amy1123

8/10

I like the names separately but not together.

Niall Vincent


----------



## mazndave

7/10

Milo Dylan


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Miles Cameron


----------



## DJ79

5/10 - just not my style! 

Rohan Joseph


----------



## SarahLou372

Rohan 3/10 not sure about this one
Joseph 10/10 one of my favourites :cloud9:

Not very good at putting middle names with first names :blush:

Oscar


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Parker James


----------



## Rachel89

xx Emily xx said:


> 6/10
> 
> Parker James

9/10 don't love the flow, beautiful names though!


James Alexander


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 I also like it the other way round too!

Owen


----------



## mjemma

Rachel89 said:


> xx Emily xx said:
> 
> 
> 6/10
> 
> Parker James
> 
> 9/10 don't love the flow, beautiful names though!
> 
> 
> James AlexanderClick to expand...

That's my son's name! 

Owen - 7/10 

Nicholas Edward


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Leo James


----------



## naturluvr

7/10

Henry Thomas


----------



## Kirsty3051

10/10 - love!

Jacob William


----------



## RubyRainbows

2/10 (prefer Jake)

Noah Preston


----------



## ladders

8/10
Love both! Noah was a top choice for me but bit too popular now

Eli Peter


----------



## _Delilah_

7/10

Sash Jonathan


----------



## StrawBerry2

6/10 

Brogan ; and also Matteo


----------



## mazndave

6/10 nice names but not my really my style

Arlo William


----------



## littlelily

9/10 love Arlo

Oscar Hayden


----------



## gina236

7/10 not a fan of Oscars but like hayden as a middle name

Cason Michael


----------



## CandiceSj

gina236 said:


> Cason Michael

6/10 I thought it was Carson when I first read it and actually wrote a comment, until I noticed it wasn't. I love the sound "ason" like in Mason or Jason but I guess I'm just not used to Cason. 

Logan Daniel


----------



## StrawBerry2

CandiceSj said:


> Logan Daniel

10/10 

Love the name Logan. And LOVE the name Daniel - my sons name:)

Liam Alexander


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Myles Thomas


----------



## Kirsty3051

10/10 I really like it :)

Reuben Jack


----------



## StrawBerry2

9/10. cute names!

If we have another boy we've decided on:

Luke Michael


----------



## nmpjcp2015

9/10 -- Love Luke, like Michael

We decided on Sam(uel) Ellis.


----------



## cupcakekate

9/10 great name!

Benjamin James


----------



## Kirsty3051

9/10 would have been a 10 but the initials are enough to put me off. 

Frankie James


----------



## nmpjcp2015

5/10 I don't like either of those. Reminds me of the Pop singer Frankie J. 

Ethan Henry


----------



## Milalacht

5/10 it's okay, but not awesome in my opinion.

Jonathan Levin?


----------



## MrsJones1986

4/10....sorry, I don't really like Jonathan. 

Ted David


----------



## Milalacht

7/10 I like both names, but the combination has a bit too much plosives in it, which makes it sound kind of harsh in my opinion.
I like the combination from softer and harder consonants more than just hard consonants.

Henning Aki?


----------



## littlelily

4/10
Sorry, just don't like it

Theo James


----------



## gina236

7/10

Wyatt


----------



## Milalacht

2/10. sounds too harsh to me.

Raban (pronounced ['&#641;aban] with a voiced uvular fricative)?


----------



## Kirsty3051

0/10. Don't like it at all, sorry. I'm pronouncing it like Ramen with a B. 

Reuben


----------



## Milalacht

(seems like some names just don't go well with the english phon system, and since a child born in nowadays will very likely have to deal with people speaking english from time to time, it's something to think about, when choosing a name. that's why I keeps "testing" names here. It's a bit sad... i really like "Raban"... it means "Raven".)

5/10... Reuben is okayish, but i prefer Ruben [rooben] because of the "oi"-sound.

Yoram/Joram?


----------



## xx Emily xx

I've never heard this before. It sounds nice 8/10 although not a name I would use within my culture

James Parker


----------



## JoyofMyLife

7/10

Colin Daniel


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

James Alexander


----------



## banana07

9/10

Billy


----------



## Caitie44

2/10 - Really not my taste. 

Camden Roy


----------



## Ameli

7/10 - love Camden but not a huge fan of Roy, though they sound nice together.

Benjamin Anderson


----------



## lesh07

5/10 not quite my thing. Prefer Anderson to Benjamin.

Jackson-Andrew


----------



## Caitie44

6/10 - Not a fan of hyphenated names, although I do like Jackson Andrew as a first and middle combo.

Phoenix Kent


----------



## StrawBerry2

8/10 :) 

Jesse Alex


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10


Millie Lucy


----------



## Kirsty3051

Bevziibubble said:


> 9/10
> 
> 
> Millie Lucy

Not sure I'm a fan of those names for a boy, Bev. haha. 
10/10 for them individually for a girl though. 5/10 as a pair. Don't think they flow very well. :blush:

Christopher Samuel


----------



## ladders

7/10 I think that combination goes well together but Christopher maybe a little too popular for me.

Eli Peter


----------



## Caitie44

8/10 - I love the names individually, but together just doesn't sound right.

Theodore James


----------



## Kirsty3051

10/10. One of the name combos I wanted to use for our first, but DH dislikes Theodore. 

Josiah Michael


----------



## Hopeful.89

8/10

Kelty Elliott


----------



## love.peace

8/10 love that it's unusual (at least where I live) 

River Indi


----------



## hanni

5/10 - it's just not my cup of tea, sorry &#128543;

Layton


----------



## Caitie44

6/10 - I like the name, but just can't picture it on a baby or child.

Dominic Steven

ETA - I thought of the name and then scrolled up and saw PP's son is Dominic! Not intentional, I promise lol!


----------



## Bexypie

10/10 - Flows really nicely.


Finley Ernest


----------



## MUMOF5

Finley Ernest 6/10

Bennett Arthur


----------



## hanni

8/10 It's not a name I thought I'd like but I do when it's written down. 

Rowan louis


----------



## Hopeful.89

8/10 - Love Rowan!

Barrett (Bear) Elliott


----------



## zmzerbe

Barrett: 10/10
Elliott: 10/10
together: 6/10
I think the double t's on the end of both sound too repetitive to be together

Chance Michael


----------



## countryblonde

5/10 Michael is classic 
Chance makes me think of the movie homeward bound

Jesse robert


----------



## Kiki1993

Jesse Robert - 5/10 robert is classic and timeless, jesse makes me think of a girl i know. 

Jensen James


----------



## LouOscar01

4/10 

Mylo no idea about middle name!!


----------



## 2have4kids

7/10
McCallan Lachlan
Maclean Callaghan


----------



## Camichelle

ML 7/10 - I love both names but together I'm on the fence... Maybe too many L's. 10/10 on Lachlan though. &#128522;

MC 6/10

Sawyer James


----------



## zmzerbe

On one hand I love Sawyer James because it reminds me of Sawyer from lost, I think his real name in the show is James. 
On the other hand, there is a lung condition called Swyer-James syndrome and it turns me off from it a little bit. 

I will say a solid 7/10 though.

Ellis Steven


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10 ellis but not keen on Steven

Jacob Cameron


----------



## Camichelle

I have to give it 10/10 if for no other reason then that's both my husbands and my name. &#128522;


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 Jacob is one of my favourites

Charlie


----------



## 2have4kids

3/10 my bil always used to say to his kids don't be such a charlie when they were misbehaving, he's Scottish and I never quite knew if this was from prince Charles or where the saying came from. Anyway, he insults at random and how he raised his kids really disturbed me. 

Jackson


----------



## SarahLou372

2/10

Leo


----------



## Kirsty3051

8/10 for Leo. Was DS1's name for a little while.

Abel


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10

Bobby


----------



## 2have4kids

3/10 too common

Elliot


----------



## Camichelle

7/10

Camden


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Edward James (nn teddy)


----------



## MUMOF5

9/10 Love all names with the potential for nn Teddy 

Stanley Jack


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Cody


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

James Parker


----------



## MUMOF5

7/10 strong name with a modern edge &#128077;&#127995;

Barnaby


----------



## SarahLou372

2/10

Mason


----------



## Twinks

6/10

Reuben James


----------



## SarahLou372

4/10

Noah


----------



## 2have4kids

3/10

Lachlan

Edit: Twinks I <3 Reuben


----------



## MUMOF5

8/10 &#128077;&#127995;

Joey


----------



## Twinks

6/10 I like Joey as a nickname for some of the full names but not as a full name sorry.

Lucas


----------



## 2have4kids

6/10

Callum


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10

Dylan


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10

Henry James


----------



## Ameli

10/10
Benjamin James


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Archie


----------



## Camichelle

5/10

Sebastian


----------



## SarahLou372

4/10

Leo


----------



## pinkpassion

3/10 

Warren Parks (parks is a family name, dh's middle name)


----------



## Qmama79

6/10

Quinn or Quinlan


----------



## dani_tinks

6/10

Caleb Michael


----------



## mazndave

7/10

Arlo William


----------



## Hope16

8/10

Ethan Noah


----------



## Camichelle

9/10

Weston James


----------



## AngelofTroy

Quinn - 7/10
Quilan - 3/10 

Asa David


----------



## xprincessx

4/10 not sure how to pronounce Asa

Finley Charles


----------



## Ameli

9/10
Benjamin Anderson


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10 

Logan


----------



## LornaMJ

6/10

Jake William Edward (middle names after his great grandads)


----------



## Qmama79

Jake 7/10

Adan for boy


----------



## Hope16

7/10

Cameron Bradley


----------



## Camichelle

10/10! 

Weston James


----------



## iakyri

5/10 the -on names seem to be really common at the moment 

Milo


----------



## pinkpassion

5/10

Harrison Parks


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10

Lewis


----------



## IsaacRalph

7/10 my nephews name!

Wilfred nn wilfie/wilf


----------



## SarahLou372

3/10 Not really my style.

Noah Jason


----------



## xx Emily xx

5/10 like Noah but not a fan of Jason.

Henry James


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 Love Henry but think James with it Is quite common

Nathan


----------



## IsaacRalph

6/10
Lawson


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Alfie


----------



## threebirds

7/10
Oscar Bailey


----------



## JessyG

8/10 Oscar (cute name)
Not a fan of bailey. Sorry

Rufus Allan


----------



## jasminemarie

Rufus Allan 7/10
I actually don't like the name Rufus, but I actually think it sounds pretty cute pairing with that name.

Lucas Michael Paul
(I know it doesn't flow or even sound pretty but it's my sons name so I've come to love the crap out of it! :p)


----------



## Qmama79

8/10

Quinn Elliott


----------



## JessyG

6/10 I like it but prefer it for a girl.

Theodore Allan Kay 

You can probably tell Allan is a must! :haha:


----------



## jasminemarie

Theodore Allan Kay: 8/10
Was a little thrown off by the Kay haha

Emily Olivia 
(My sisters planned name for her daughter.)


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Harry


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Henry Cole


----------



## jasminemarie

8/10

Dallas Anthony


----------



## xprincessx

3/10 not for me i'm afraid

Oscar Thomas


----------



## cupcakekate

9/10 love it!

Harry James


----------



## xprincessx

10/10 two of my favourite names together!

Benjamin Edward


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 

James David


----------



## ZooMa

7/10 love James, David a bit plain. 

Nathaniel Rhys


----------



## IsaacRalph

4/10 not my style and I prefer the spelling reece over rhys!

Lawson James??


----------



## SarahLou372

4/10 Not my kind of name

Charlie Mark? :shrug:


----------



## AngelofTroy

6/10 

Both nice enough names but don't flow imho 

Asa David


----------



## SarahLou372

:dohh: Im not good at putting names together. I have an idea what I like for a first name for my little boy, but with my partners last name whenever I add a middle name it doesn't seem to fir right or flow :(

5/10 This is different. Not sure about it 

Jacob James


----------



## JessyG

7/10 like both names and they sound nice together. I would get annoyed at Jacob being shortened to Jake.

Rory Law N....


----------



## lottie_2007

7/10 love Rory!

Rafferty James


----------



## JessyG

10/10 love this name so much. Was going to be my next submission hahaa! 

Rupert Law


----------



## lottie_2007

JessyG said:


> 10/10 love this name so much. Was going to be my next submission hahaa!
> 
> Rupert Law

Aww yay! its our favourite so far x


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10

Aiden 

I cant think of any nice boys names! And im having a little boy soon to ;(


----------



## jasminemarie

Rory Law - 8/10 at first glance I was like huh? But after I said it a few times, I liked it. :) I assuming the N is for you last name haha

Miles Joseph John


----------



## threebirds

8/10
Milo Oscar


----------



## mazndave

7

Arlo William


----------



## Bumblebee117

7

Charles Erik


----------



## cupcakekate

6/10

Joshua Harry


----------



## Caitie44

8/10

Ryker Johnathan


----------



## mommyhopeful2

Caitie44 said:


> 8/10
> 
> Ryker Johnathan

7/10


Lucas Patrick


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Thomas James


----------



## BommaMomma

xx Emily xx said:


> 6/10
> 
> Thomas James

10/10 classic!

Sonny Black


----------



## SarahLou372

4/10

Charlie Jacob


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Henry Dennis


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Jackson


----------



## IsaacRalph

7/10
Wilfred James (nn wilfy)


----------



## Eleanor ace

9/10- I absolutely love Wilfred.

Casper John


----------



## Caitie44

9/10 - Love the name Casper, and I'm partial to John as it's my DF's middle name. <3

Maxwell Evan


----------



## Eleanor ace

7/10, it sounds strong, makes me think of a 1960's newspaper editor for some reason!

Artie Ross


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

James Frederick


----------



## cupcakekate

8/10

Arthur James


----------



## laughingduck

7/10 (would have been higher but I know an Arther I dislike lol)

Quinn Patrick


----------



## Mrsmac02

Love Quinn! 8/10 

Alexander James


----------



## awnmyown

4/10 
Common. 

Toby Mikhail


----------



## Kirsty3051

4/10. Not a fan of the name Toby. Mikhail is okay but doesn't sound right with Toby IMO. 

Elias


----------



## laughingduck

8/10

Noah


----------



## Qmama79

7/10 - nice sound but too biblical fr us

Leo Alexander


----------



## maria43

9/10 very handsome

Adrian Nicolas


----------



## MelliPaige

8/10 I don't really like Adrian but it flows

Bryce/Brice William


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Mason Lee


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Albie Jake


----------



## STB Mummyof3

7/10

Preston Harvey


----------



## corgankidd

6/10 not a huge fan of Preston, but I have weird taste!

Rio Daxton


----------



## sn0wbunnie

6/10 I like Daxton! 

Abner Paul


----------



## hundredage

6/10

Dwayne Tristan :thumbup:


----------



## threebirds

6/10
Finn Oscar


----------



## MelliPaige

5/10
Asher James


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Stanley George


----------



## IsaacRalph

8/10 love Stanley not so keen on George but still nice

Henry Gerard


----------



## cupcakekitty

5/10

Wanted to use Henry as a middle name but it didn't go along with the name I really like!

Cooper Maxwell


----------



## Kirsty3051

9/10 lovely name! 

Arlo Benjamin


----------



## Camichelle

7/10

Tristan James


----------



## penelopejones

8/10 

DH has suggested Tristan... 

Elliott Orion


----------



## MelliPaige

10/10
I really love Eli as a nn and Orion is pretty cute!
Works really well together


William Daniel


----------



## sn0wbunnie

4/10

Liam Paul


----------



## laughingduck

6/10

Darcy


----------



## threebirds

7/10
Lovely name, works for boy or girl. 
Woodrow Ruben


----------



## mum22ttc#3

5/10

Jasper Kai


----------



## Wishing_well

4/10

Otto Sawyer


----------



## OhHappyZ

9/10 

Jensen


----------



## penelopejones

Otto Sawyer: I love it, and it totally works with your daughters' names. 10/10 (posted this before I saw the previous post!)

Jensen: 8/10 

Franklin Xavier


----------



## Wishing_well

I love it but OH isnt convinced!

8/10
Love Franklin.


----------



## pam1532

Franklin Xavier 9/10! I like the nickname Frankie too.


Troy


----------



## sn0wbunnie

3/10

Landon Paul


----------



## Kiki1993

Landon paul - 8/10 really like landon and how original it is 


Carson James


----------



## babydust818

8/10

Asher Ray


----------



## MelliPaige

8/10 love Asher

Kyson Lee


----------



## OhHappyZ

6/10

Gaige Alexander


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Myles Eric


----------



## OhHappyZ

6/10

Corban Joel


----------



## MissYogi

9/10

Tristan


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

James Parker Cameron


----------



## HappyAnjeL

xx Emily xx said:


> 7/10
> 
> James Parker Cameron

7/10- I'm probably in the minority in this but I don't like double barreled or two middle names.. But the names themselves are all lovely.

Grayson Michael


----------



## MelliPaige

8/10 love!

Brice


----------



## OhHappyZ

5/10

Barrett Remy


----------



## xx Emily xx

HappyAnjeL said:


> xx Emily xx said:
> 
> 
> 7/10
> 
> James Parker Cameron
> 
> 7/10- I'm probably in the minority in this but I don't like double barreled or two middle names.. But the names themselves are all lovely.
> 
> Grayson MichaelClick to expand...

Me neither! Cameron is our surname!


----------



## sopho

6/10

Eddie David


----------



## hundredage

Dwayne Tristan


----------



## Kirsty3051

0/10. Not my style at all - sorry!

Abel James


----------



## ZooMa

4/10

Rhys Everett


----------



## Wishing_well

3/10

Otto Lennon


----------



## Kirsty3051

10/10 really like it. 

Arlo Samuel


----------



## MissYogi

4/10 (don't love Arlo, but I do like Samuel!)

Parker Romeo


----------



## jenmcn1

8/10 love Parker!!!

Jaxon Cole


----------



## threebirds

5/10 (sorry)
Milo Brendan


----------



## OhHappyZ

8/10

Hunter Gaige


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Can't believe it's taken me all day but I read the entire thread!!

I adore Arlo, my friend just named her baby this :)

A name that I like but can't use as it clashes with our surname is,

Remi


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10 

Finley James


----------



## MissYogi

9/10 (love Finley!!)


Ethan Alexander


----------



## Wishing_well

2/10

Sawyer Keats


----------



## malia

8/10
Love the association with Keats the poet

Brody Michael


----------



## Wishing_well

7/10
Love Brody (my husband won't let me use it!)

Donovan Fox


----------



## OhHappyZ

8/10

Sebastian


----------



## Wishing_well

5/10

Theo River


----------



## Kirsty3051

8/10

Lennon Oliver


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

4/10 don't hate it but not my cup of tea X

Reid Baker (my youngest name, don't worry won't be offended if next poster doesn't like it lol)


----------



## Kirsty3051

7/10 - like it but not something I'd use personally!

Jackson


----------



## Wishing_well

3/10 Really not my taste. Too common 

Atlas Lennon


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

10/10 for Jackson it's my sons name so I'm biased haha 

10/10 for atlas , 2/10 Lennon.

Harlow Reeve


----------



## +tivethoughts

8/10

Elliott Simon


----------



## jenmcn1

8/10 love Elliot but not keen on Simon


Jaxon Bennett


----------



## MeganS0326

8/10. Bennett is great but I personally don't care for Jaxon


Lochlan Grey


----------



## MissYogi

9/10 I would totally have given this a 10/10 if it hadn't been for fifty shades of Greay ruining it! 

Mylan James


----------



## Mrsmac02

MissYogi said:


> Mylan James

9/10 Love it, haven't heard anyone else with a Mylan. And James is a family name so really rate it 

Finn Alexander


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 lovely

James Alexander Cameron


----------



## Wishing_well

3/10
Nice names but just too plain!

Heath Orson


----------



## OhHappyZ

3/10 Heath reminds me of a chocolate bar that hurts my teeth, and Orson reminds me of Desperate Housewives.

River David


----------



## MamaByrd

8/10 - I like the name River for a baby & child, but I can't see a grown-up River. If that makes any sense? :haha:

We plan on using Matteo James. Matteo is Italian (as are we) and means "gift of God".


----------



## Kirsty3051

10/10! That's the name we had picked out for DS2 before settling on Franco (Frankie).

Archer Samuel


----------



## Johnpet

8/10

Bill


----------



## malia

1/10

Oliver Michael


----------



## DaisyDreamer

7/10

Erick Samuel


----------



## froggyfrog

8

Gage Matthew


----------



## threebirds

5/10
Oscar Finn


----------



## DaisyDreamer

0 I hate both those names tbh

Nicholas James


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

James Parker


----------



## OhHappyZ

5/10

Jensen River


----------



## jenmcn1

7/10

Bennett


----------



## Angusplusone

9/10 love that name (I always think "sophisticated" when I hear it). 

Angus Kurt


----------



## malia

Angusplusone said:


> 9/10 love that name (I always think "sophisticated" when I hear it).
> 
> Angus Kurt

9/10
Love Angus, good Scottish name :)

Theo Harrison


----------



## Angusplusone

9/10 Theo is a great name! On my list for this next bubba :) Harrison is gorgeous too!

Felix Paul


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10 LOVE Felix but really not keen on Paul.

Thomas James


----------



## true_believer

8/10 great solid name :)

Jonah Lewis


----------



## DaisyDreamer

7/10

Liam Jensen


----------



## frangi33

5/10 love the first name but not the second 

Reuben


----------



## froggyfrog

4/10

Gage Matthew


----------



## threebirds

7/10

Jaygo Dylan


----------



## DaisyDreamer

6/10 Not a fan of Jaygo but like Dylan

Cybin Parker


----------



## frangi33

9/19

Very unusual what does it mean? 

Evander


----------



## LynAnne

4/10. Just not my style.

Blake Steven Vastrik (two middle names)


----------



## LunaRose

LynAnne said:


> 4/10. Just not my style.
> 
> Blake Steven Vastrik (two middle names)

7/10 Blake is a beautiful name and not heard too often.


Dylan William?


----------



## MLK

My boys' names are Maccoy, Elias and Rhyland. Also, Rhyland's MN Is Kade


----------



## xx Emily xx

LunaRose said:


> LynAnne said:
> 
> 
> 4/10. Just not my style.
> 
> Blake Steven Vastrik (two middle names)
> 
> 7/10 Blake is a beautiful name and not heard too often.
> 
> 
> Dylan William?Click to expand...

10/10 love it! I always wanted a Dylan but I've now got a nephew called Dylan! 

Thomas James


----------



## Mrsmac02

8/10, I really love classic boys names. 

We have pretty much decided on Ruaridh James McA (Ruaridh is gaelic for Rory but pronounced with a U rather than an O)


----------



## coleymc

Mrsmac02 said:


> 8/10, I really love classic boys names.
> 
> We have pretty much decided on Ruaridh James McA (Ruaridh is gaelic for Rory but pronounced with a U rather than an O)

8/10 for Ruaridh James :)

Here are mine:
*1-Lochlan James

2-Beckett Michael

3-Merrick John*


----------



## Mrsmac02

coleymc said:


> Mrsmac02 said:
> 
> 
> 8/10, I really love classic boys names.
> 
> We have pretty much decided on Ruaridh James McA (Ruaridh is gaelic for Rory but pronounced with a U rather than an O)
> 
> 8/10 for Ruaridh James :)
> 
> Here are mine:
> *1-Lochlan James
> 
> 2-Beckett Michael
> 
> 3-Merrick John*Click to expand...


Ooh I love Lochlan James - 8/10. Although Ive only ever seen it spelled Lachlan, I like it. 

Not as keen on Beckett and Merrick, 5 or 6/10 but that's just me :flower:

Brodie James


----------



## LunaRose

Brodie James - 8/10

I really like Brody, mainly because of Homeland! Not such a great Brody to be named after! :haha:
Personally I think James is little too popular as a middle name these days, it's kind of like the 'Rose' or 'Grace' for boys. Although, still a lovely name!

Elijah William?


----------



## froggyfrog

8/10

Gage Matthew


----------



## Buffyx

9/10

Archer James


----------



## Fruitmash

8/10 love Archer!

Leighton Joshua


----------



## LynAnne

7/10 - Although I know that it is a unisex name I personally always associate Leighton with a girl.

Connor Steven Vastrik


----------



## jessicasmum

6/10

Leo George 
Leo Henry 
Leo John

(Sorry 3 choices, we are picking Leo for our baby just not sure on middle name)


----------



## broodymrs

6
6
5

Sorry, not a Leo fan!

Dylan Jesse


----------



## smileyfaces

4/10 not my cup of tea

Teddy Harrison


----------



## tweetybird818

5/10 

Emerson John


----------



## Stategirl

6/10

Love both names but have only recently know Emerson for several baby girls, but I did look it up and is unisex.

Samuel Patrick


----------



## xprincessx

6/10 Samuel is okay but I am not so keen on Patrick, I think it flows well though.

Alfie Harrison


----------



## lauraine1

8/10 because i don't know the meaning of that name.
I like Addyson william


----------



## xx Emily xx

4/10 for Addyson but 8/10 for William 
They do flow nicely though


Henry James


----------



## threebirds

6/10
Aren't there old songs about a Henry James? 
It's growing on me.

Fintan Blue


----------



## Babycakes92

8/10 I like Fintan 

Asher Jayce


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10


Mason Zach


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Samuel James


----------



## mazndave

8/10
Really like Samuel

Stanley William


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Theo Jake


----------



## lengyel87

Kenan , Joshua


----------



## jwren11

6/10 for Kenan, 8/10 for Joshua (good, classic name!)

Theodore Alistair


----------



## Wish85

8/10 Theodore is cute :)

Ezra James


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Bodhi


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10


Noel Lucas


----------



## xprincessx

7/10 

Harrison levi


----------



## Bevziibubble

10/10 lovely name :)


Jack Benjamin


----------



## Kirsty3051

10/10

Thomas James


----------



## Bevziibubble

10/10


Harley George


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Rafe Cameron


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Ethan Fergus


----------



## ikaria

8/10

Rueben Alexander


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 lovely

Leo James Cameron


----------



## Bevziibubble

10/10

William Edward


----------



## Hope83

8/10

Luke Fisher


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Henry James


----------



## ikaria

8/10

Thomas Christian


----------



## SarahP13

6/10

Love Thomas but not so sure on Christian.


Braden James


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Leo Cameron


----------



## ikaria

8/10

Ian James


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Tyler George


----------



## ikaria

8/10

Simon Alexander


----------



## Lucy3

7/10

Alexander Hudson (or Hudson Alexander?)


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 like it both ways

Henry James Parker


----------



## Bevziibubble

10/10

William Zack


----------



## Hope83

9/10 William is lovely!

Henry Fisher


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Andrew James


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

William Alexander


----------



## HappyAnjeL

9/10 

Grayson William


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10


Harley Jake


----------



## iluvcocopops

8/10

Matthew Saul


----------



## Xpecta

Bump


----------



## smileyfaces

Matthew Saul....7/10

Baxter Harry :)


----------



## citrusfruit

4/10 I like Henry but not sure about Baxter.

Rafferty Joseph


----------



## jasminemarie

7/10
Not a huge fan of the name Rafferty, personally, but it does sound nice together.

Nicholas James


----------



## ikaria

8/10

Seth Aaron


----------



## HappyAnjeL

7/10

Walker Greyson


----------



## Eleanor ace

5/10

Robin Garrick


----------



## jasminemarie

8/10 I like it!

Miles Joseph


----------



## ikaria

8/10

Ryan Alexander


----------



## BecksBabyB

7/10

Ellis Jack


----------



## jessmke

5/10, I like the names but I only know girls named Ellis.

Asher Owen


----------



## Wish85

jessmke said:


> 5/10, I like the names but I only know girls named Ellis.
> 
> Asher Owen

7/10 - I like Asher but OH doesn't.

Dallas John


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

William Alexander


----------



## OhHappyZ

4/10 - Nice names but too basic for me.

Stellan Gray


----------



## ikaria

7/10

Xavier Urban


----------



## Jlh05

6/10

Charlie Sydney


----------



## ikaria

2/10

Not a fan of Charlie as a first name (I prefer it as a nickname) and Sydney is more girlish to me. Plus, they don't flow that well together in my opinion, as they both end with a similar sound.

Theodore James


----------



## Bevziibubble

10/10 love it! :)

Julian Max


----------



## george83

Bevziibubble said:


> 10/10 love it! :)
> 
> Julian Max

9/10 go really well together, totally changed Julian as it's not a name I would have been too keen on on its own

Curtis Stanley (Stanley is a family name I know its a bit old fashioned)


----------



## Sarahh89

6/10

Paul Max


----------



## LoraLoo

7/10 I like both, but not together

Joseph James


----------



## Bevziibubble

10/10 love it :)

Anthony Marcus


----------



## fuschia

8/10

Callum David John


----------



## jasminemarie

8/10, I really like it!

Trevor Joseph


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10 Isaac Matthew


----------



## ikaria

8/10

Peter James


----------



## LoraLoo

10/10

Elliott Gray


----------



## napamermaid

Quinn max


----------



## Mrs.H2016

2/10

Myles Kieran


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Lucas Anthony


----------



## LoraLoo

6/10

Finley Morgan


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10 

Oliver Tobias


----------



## LoraLoo

10/10 love it! 

Maxwell George


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Stuart Martin


----------



## JessyG

I feel these threads should be revived!

1/10 my ex was called Stuart and he was an arsehole sorry :haha:

Arthur (Art) Alan


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10 not keen on Alan

Henry James


----------



## Eleanor ace

8/10

Toby William


----------



## ladders

6/10

Eli peter


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Benjamin Tobias


----------



## WackyMumof2

10/10

Always wanted Benjamin and I gave my Godson the middle name Tobias. 

Let me see. I have 3 boys Christopher Jayden, Brayden-Lee Elwynne and Alexander Gabriel so I need something else. Lol.

I am quite fond of Damek though I get a LOT of strange looks.

But I think Sebastian Kage (because other than the last name, I can't do the same initals) because that will be this baby is we have another boy. :)


----------



## Eleanor ace

10/10 Sebastian Kage sounds so cool!

Lucian Fox


----------



## WackyMumof2

Eleanor ace said:


> 10/10 Sebastian Kage sounds so cool!
> 
> Lucian Fox

Thank you. :) That was hubby's call. I told him after DS3 I'm out of ideas so I'll roll with what ever he wants. Lol.


----------



## WackyMumof2

Eleanor ace said:


> Lucian Fox

Have to go with a 10/10 on that one too. :) Lucian is very cute. Fox is different but works well. :)

Micah James


----------



## JessyG

6/10 i always want to pronounce it meeka which i know is wrong but it automatically comes out of my mouth doh!

Alistair


----------



## annio84

5/10 I don't dislike it but it's not my taste.

Tristan


----------



## storm4mozza

9/10 do love that name

Named my first born (Son)

Rowan


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Joshua Parker


----------



## love.peace

5/10 
It's ok but very common. 

Ettian Sky


----------



## Missbb2591

5/10 not my taste

Oscar


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Jennifer Valerie


----------



## IsaacRalph

Bevziibubble said:


> 9/10
> 
> Jennifer Valerie

Not great for a boy bezzi!! Haha


----------



## Chasingrainbo

Jasper


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Ellis James


----------



## Missbb2591

8/10
Rafferty Paul


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 for Rafferty but not a fan of Paul 

Edison James


----------



## Chasingrainbo

7/10
Milo


----------



## Missbb2591

6/10

Arthur


----------



## tiredmum3

not rated any names but wanted to share my boys names
thomas richard oliver 
ellis george gregory
and my boy due in 11 days alfie nicholas


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10 lovely name :) 

Ethan Lucas


----------



## Chasingrainbo

8/10 
Benson


----------



## cupcakekitty

7/10 

My boys name Cooper Maxwell

Possible second baby name Rufus Milo


----------



## Hopeful.89

8/10 Love Cooper Maxwell

Emmett William


----------



## JessyG

6/10

Albert


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Albert = 7/10


Dante


----------



## JessyG

Not my usual style but i quite like it!! 7/10

Owen


----------



## mazndave

7/10

Stanley Ezra


----------



## Dream143r

9/10

Stanley was my grandpa's name, if I'm blessed with a son I hope it use it as his middle name.

Denzell Stanley


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10 it flows nicely but it's not my cup of tea

Finley James


----------



## JessyG

9/10 gorgeous name

Its only not 10 because being scottish i prefer the spelling Finlay. Its on our list and a very high contender!

Leon


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Joshua James


----------



## WackyMumof2

xx Emily xx said:


> 6/10
> 
> Joshua James

8/10 DS1's middle names were nearly both of those! His father wouldn't agree to James (that's his) and Joshua was there for a bit but didn't fit as well as we thought.

Kasey Damek (Damek is Czech and means 'red earth')


----------



## wantingagirl

WackyMumof2 said:


> xx Emily xx said:
> 
> 
> 6/10
> 
> Joshua James
> 
> 8/10 DS1's middle names were nearly both of those! His father wouldn't agree to James (that's his) and Joshua was there for a bit but didn't fit as well as we thought.
> 
> Kasey Damek (Damek is Czech and means 'red earth')Click to expand...

5/10 but only because it's not my taste but it sounds cool 

Leo Alexander 

Leo James 

Leo jack 

Leo William 

(Trying to decide our boys name) &#128557;


----------



## JessyG

Leo Alexander 7/10
Leo James 8/10
Leo Jack 5/10 (not sure it flows as well as the others)
Leo William (8/10)

Hugo Allan 

Allan is a definite as it was my uncles name


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Callum Owen


----------



## wantingagirl

Bevziibubble said:


> 9/10
> 
> Callum Owen

7/10 love Owen 

I need other opinions from people of these names 

Leo William 

Or 

Leo Alexander 

???


----------



## xx Emily xx

Leo William 6/10
Leo Alexander 9/10

Finley James


----------



## wantingagirl

xx Emily xx said:


> Leo William 6/10
> Leo Alexander 9/10
> 
> Finley James

Still 9/10 with surname graysmith not too long?
My kids names are

Cody Daniel 
Olivia Marie 
Erin Mae 

Still goes better with kids names or William


----------



## wantingagirl

xx Emily xx said:


> Leo William 6/10
> Leo Alexander 9/10
> 
> Finley James

10/10 love it 

Leo William 

Alfie William


----------



## SarahLou372

Charlie Jacob &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Bevziibubble

10/10

Lucas Frederick


----------



## JessyG

3/10 really not a fan of Lucas

Travis


----------



## Bevziibubble

6/10 

Joshua


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Henry James


----------



## JessyG

9/10 really like Henry its on our list.

Austin


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Miles James Cameron


----------



## OhHappyZ

7/10 Not a big fan of three names. 

Major David


----------



## george83

OhHappyZ said:


> 7/10 Not a big fan of three names.
> 
> Major David

8/10 sounds strong but traditional,

Curtis Stanley?


----------



## SarahLou372

Overall 6/10

I&#8217;m not sure about Curtis so I&#8217;m going go 50/50 and say 5/10

I like Stanley 7/10

Charlie Jacob


----------



## StrawBerry2

8/10 Cute names! 

Here are the names we have decided on for our boy:

James Eli


----------



## corgankidd

7/10
Beau Rio
Levi Richie
Benjamin (NN: Benny or Benji) Daniel


----------



## LoraLoo

corgankidd said:


> 7/10
> Beau Rio
> Levi Richie
> Benjamin (NN: Benny or Benji) Daniel

Beau Rio 3/10
Levi Richie 3/10 (sorry not my types of names at all)
Benjamin Daniel 10/10... love it! 

Reuben James


----------



## LunaRose

LoraLoo said:


> Reuben James

9/10 Such a strong name! I love Reuben, my only quibble with James for a middle name is that it has become the 'Rose' or 'Mae' for boys!

Dylan William


----------



## NovaStar

7/10

Dylan is a fine name, but I find it a little trendy right now. Love William as a middle name.

Flynn Elliott


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Ethan Paul


----------



## LoraLoo

9/10

Rowan Jack


----------



## MRSM18

6/10
Morris Arthur


----------



## NovaStar

9/10 not a big fan of Arthur but its fine as a middle. Morris is super!

Cleo Evangeline


----------



## MRSM18

8/10 love Evangeline

Alfie Brayden


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Edward Jude


----------



## TWO2TANGO

7/10 It's a strong name for a man, but hard to see as a little boy. 

Nathaniel William


----------



## kidforum

middle name "Wait for it" XD


----------



## Bevziibubble

TWO2TANGO said:


> 7/10 It's a strong name for a man, but hard to see as a little boy.
> 
> Nathaniel William

9/10

Jack Dominic


----------



## corgankidd

7/10 I like Jack and Dominick, just not sure I like them together

Beau Daniel


----------



## Whiteninja

I love it 9-10

Ulysses kadar


----------



## love.peace

10/10 I don't even know how to pronounce it so to me its unique and very awesome. 

Atlas Rain


----------



## Whiteninja

10-10 
And its Ulysses like the president and kadar. Is kay- duh- r


----------



## TWO2TANGO

Nathaniel Owen


----------



## star25

8/10 you don’t hear Nathaniel a lot, I like it 

Caleb Noah


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Andrew Scott


----------



## fidgets mammy

Andrew is one of those names taht never dates 6/10

Finlay (finn) james (my sons name)

Jude
Charlie 
Seth
Ellis
And i do like jack actually


----------



## Bevziibubble

10/10

Tobias Robert


----------



## MamaByrd

Tobias always reminds me of this bald guy from Arrested Development #-o
https://i2.cdnds.net/13/21/618x823/ustv-arrested-development-tobias-season-4.jpg 

6/10
Hudson James


----------



## Bevziibubble

:haha:. 
8/10

Joseph Lewis


----------



## StrawBerry2

Bevziibubble said:


> :haha:.
> 8/10
> 
> Joseph Lewis


6/10

Good solid names, just not my faves.

Rylan Fox


----------



## MamaByrd

Oooh Rylan... I like that a lot. May steal it. 9/10.

Myles Benjamin


----------



## StrawBerry2

MamaByrd said:


> Oooh Rylan... I like that a lot. May steal it. 9/10.
> 
> Myles Benjamin

Great! Would feel honoured if you used the name Rylan. 

Myles makes me think of the guy on Fraser (tv show) - although I do think its a great solid name - and Benjamin is beautiful.

8/10


----------



## Tishybabe

9/10 Love Myles, I would just use the typical spelling... that’s just me

Lewis James


----------



## Bevziibubble

10/10 lovely :) 

Marcus Finley


----------



## Tishybabe

7/10

Henry James


----------



## Bevziibubble

10/10 love it :)

George Thomas


----------



## Tishybabe

10/10 so cute

Miles Lee


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Oscar Alexander


----------



## Beccaboo828

8/10 Oscar is super cute 

Darcy Lucas (my 6 yr old little guy's name)


----------



## Tishybabe

8/10 Love the Jane Austen reference! 

Bennett James


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Joshua Lee


----------



## Tishybabe

7/10

Caleb Axel


----------



## Katherinep

8/10

Hank Stevenson


----------



## GlitterStar

My boys are 

Jacob Dylan 

Caleb Joshua 

Elijah Lucas


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely names :) 

Micah Alexander


----------



## kai5

8/10!

Evander John


----------

